# Mary's Pregnancy & Foaling Thread- SHE FOALED 5/22~~~FILLY~~~!!! New PICS pg 56



## mthowdy (Apr 20, 2012)

Hey all!! I am a newbie to this wonderful site, and "sort of" a newbie to miniature horses!!

I'll give you the background then all the good stuff






First of all, I've been reading through everyone's threads and I am both envious and excited about everyone's new foals, and glad to see that this is a very welcoming and kind place. The one question I have is- are boys allowed? I read all this talk about you "crazy ladies" and all that, and wonder if there is any room for me? I sure hope so!

Anyways, here's a little bit about me-

I grew up around horses and my Dad & Uncle had a Quarter Horse breeding farm for a while, so I've been around quite a few pregnant mares and new foals- but never miniatures!!

I did have one mini as a kid, but for a very short time as it was a nasty little thing- but I didn't blame it, it had a pretty rocky start to life and before we got him he was very neglected.

Now I'm all grown up (at the ripe ol' age of 21 haha) and have my own place- and it is perfectly suited for minis. A couple months after moving in, my little family and I decided to bring 2 minis into the farm. A stallion, Rowdy, and a mare, Mariah (or Mary for short).

We got them from a lady just down the road who was moving and couldn't take them with her. They were well cared for, but I must admit I am spoiling them to death here





I have done TONS of research to make sure I am giving them everything that they could ever need. I've also spent endless hours reading books, Internet sites, this forum, and watching YouTube movies on miniature horse pregnancy and delivery- so I feel as prepared as I can be for my first mini foaling experience. It also helps to relieve a little stress having my vet only 5 minutes away- literally! He already knows I will be calling him if anything goes wrong- no matter what time.

Mary was turned out to Pasture with Rowdy last year on June 1st- and that is all I know for a breeding date. She has had one other foal with Rowdy, a little dark colored colt last year- but unfortunately, she had him in the dead of night with no one around and he didn't make it out of the sac. Other than that, the old owners said she had a rather routine delivery (they weren't there so how do they know?!).

Besides last years colt, I know of two other foals from her. A bay pinto filly from four years ago, and another bay pinto colt the year before that (if I am remembering that right.)

Mary is a big ol' wide load right now, and she has started bagging up within the last two days! Very slowly, but it is definitely a good sign! She has some really big "front boobs" right now, and each morning I go out to find her udder has gotten bigger!

We had the vet out in January and he guessed that she would deliver sometime in May...and I'm thinking it will be the beginning of May, but that could just be WISHFUL thinking 

It kinda irritates me that I don't have a better judgement on when she is due, because I feel like I'm being a bad caretaker by not doing all the things at the right times.

I'm getting her new area all set up for her to stay until she foals...that way I can keep her away from Rowdy, plus her new pen is in plain view from my bedroom window! Hopefully this weekend it will be done and she will be moved in. It is a 22x11 foot run with a shed on one side, and she will be turned out to exercise daily- plus I love taking her on walks over our acreage.

Well...I think that is all for now, but feel free to ask any questions you can come up with!!

Hopefully I can figure out how to attach pictures so you guys can help me out, and see her developing!! I already have pictures from yesterday and today, so as soon as I can get them posted you guys will have a couple days worth of pics to spot any changes.

Hope everyone had a great day, is having a great day, has a great day tomorrow- or whatever works for the time zone you are in haha!

Happy Foaling


----------



## mthowdy (Apr 20, 2012)

I forgot to mention these two things!

- Mary is a solid Chestnut mare with a Flaxen mane and tail. She is at the ripe old age of 17, and I don't plan in rebreeding her for next year- although, IMO she is beautifully built and carries herself beautifully too. She is double registered and is 33" tall.

-Rowdy, the stallion Mary is bred to, is a Dun Tovero with one blue eye. He carries the LWO gene, and was sired by Lucky Four Medicine Man and has Rowdy in his background, hence the nickname. I believe his original owners used to call him Tucker- not the same people we got him from. He is also double registered and 31.5" tall.

I believe their previous owner/s might be or might have been a member of this site. hope I'm not stepping on their toes or anything- but I do own these two horses now, so I can't see how I would be.

Once I did a google search of Rowdys registered name and that is how I discovered this forum- someone had posted about him.

Anyways, thought you guys might want to know more specifics about the minis so there ya go!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 20, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! Of course boys are aloud! Any mini lover aloud here! Sounds like you are going to have a ,Ute little foal soon! we all always love to see pictures, which if you read the other forums you probably noticed that.



down at the bottom right it says more reply options and then you can browse for your attachment and click attach. Hope that helps.... Pic of daddy is always welcom too!


----------



## cassie (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the nursery





Glad to have you on board and of course we welcome guys





your mare sounds lovely and it sounds as though you have done a wonderful job with getting everything set up for the arrival of her baby



well done you.

are you able to get marestare? or do you have a foaling alarm on her? or are you sitting out there with her 24/7? hehe

I think you would want to keep an extra close eye on her especially given her previous foal didn't get out of the sack poor wee thing!

would love to see pics of both Mary and Rowdy if you have some



oh and we LOVE pictures of tummy,s udders, hoohas and everything else we can get to see how close to foaling she is.





please keep us updated



we can be a quite demanding lot...



but we mean well





Thanks for joining and welcome from NSW Australia





Cassie


----------



## chandab (Apr 20, 2012)

Welcome. Of course, guys are welcome. If you love minis, and are friendly, you're more than welcome here.

However... You can't post about these wonderful guys without pictures, its an unwritten rule.



[Ok, so I just reread and see you're asking for info on posting pics.] Many people use photobucket, and then link to photobucket. I've been able to post direct using the more reply options button and then the attach files box below the text box (and click add to post after uploading).

See...




And, don't feel bad you don't have more information about her due date, I have one of those too. I know when she had last year's foal, and when the stallion was turned out for pasture breeding, and from the looks of her she's due sooner rather than later. Actually, half of my due mares are that way; 3 of my mares were hand bred 1 cycle, 2 were pasture bred (hand breeding wasn't working for that stallion), and the above mare purchased last fall.


----------



## mthowdy (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm glad to hear I'm allowed





Thanks for the warm welcomes, and the compliments! I have tried to do everything I can for them, and especially for Mary.

Right now my only Internet access is through my iPhone, and so far I havent been able to attach or upload a picture from it.

Hopefully our Internet is back up and running soon so I can give you guys what you really want- pictures!!

Also- I looked into the foaling monitors, but couldn't afford one for this season. And marestare is impossible without a good Internet connection- something i am missing right now!!

I really apologize for not being able to post pictures!!! It is driving me as insane as I think it is you guys!

Is there any way to do it from an iPhone??


----------



## mthowdy (Apr 21, 2012)

Thank you for posting those pictures for me, I really appreciate it!!

And I'm sure the others appreciate it too, you all seem to really like your pictures! Haha





Like I said, I will get more tomorrow and then as often as I can after that. I've been checking on her throughout the entire day, but I will take pictures in the morning and evening at the same time every day.

Can't wait to hear what you all think!!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 21, 2012)

Hi Ben and Yes you are VERY welcome here, it is at your own risk though








Your horses are adorable and look great, perhaps a little on the tubby side but I can't talk cos mine are all just plain fat.



They look loved and that is the main thing. Please don't feel bad for not having a due date, believe me, even if you had one she would just throw it out the window and foal whenever she feels like it.



To get an idea of when they will foal last year I started testing my mares milk with Foal-Time test strips, they are very accurate and really easy to use, I just ordered a new pack on line and it cost $20 plus postage and it really is money well spent as it saves many sleepless nights.

Once again welcome



from Renee in Italy


----------



## cassie (Apr 21, 2012)

your little girl Mary is stunning, love that little head. Thanks Diane for posting the pics, and Ben for sending them to Diane. good teamwork





yes the foaltime strips are amazing!! so accurate



definitley worth the money





Rowdy is quite handsome



even in his dirty winter woolies hehe.

I'd say maybe a month... if she goes by the book until you see their gorgeous little foal...


----------



## mthowdy (Apr 21, 2012)

Eagle said:


> Hi Ben and Yes you are VERY welcome here, it is at your own risk though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Renee- I think I will be able to manage here





Rowdy sure could lose a couple pounds- as soon as the rainy season is over (or at least when it calms down a bit) I'm going to get him on an exercise schedule and not let him eat to his hearts content all day long. Right now he gets turned out all day and is in a smaller pen with a shed at night- then I exercise him if it's nice, but it hasn't been for the last couple weeks so he has been plumpin up again





I'm going to have to check out those foal strips and get me some!! Thanks for the info!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 21, 2012)

Ben I forgot to ask, where abouts in the world are you?


----------



## mthowdy (Apr 21, 2012)

cassie said:


> your little girl Mary is stunning, love that little head. Thanks Diane for posting the pics, and Ben for sending them to Diane. good teamwork
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Cassie, I think Mary is pretty stunning too



she loves her chin scratched, and always comes up and puts her head in my lap like a big puppy!

I'm definitely going to get some foaltime strips! I'll order them ASAP!

Rowdy really is a handsome guy- especially when he isn't all dirty. I haven't had him without his winter woollies yet, so I'm excited to see him slicked down! He sure could lose a few pounds though!

I really hope it is sooner than later, but I know I have no say in the matter- I'm just along for the ride haha





Let's hope she follows the book as far as everything else goes.. Watching all these videos and reading about what can go wrong can really freak a guy out! At least this guy anyway..

I've been waiting to have a group of people who were really interested in this- and people who could stand me talking/obsessing about it until the foal comes!!

So I have to ask...

Any thoughts on colt/filly & color??



Eagle said:


> Ben I forgot to ask, where abouts in the world are you?


We are in the rainy state of Oregon!!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 21, 2012)

ok so first you need to do the nail test:

Get a nail, pull a hair out of her tail (just the one) tie the nail to the hair and hold it over her back/bum,

if it swings in circles it is a filly if it goes backwards and forwards it is a colt. As to colour I say sorrel pinto but I am rubbish at colours


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 21, 2012)

Hi Ben, Mary and Rowds - so glad to welcome you all here (oh and brother as he seems to be involved too!!)

You have a very nice pair of mini chips there Ben, Mary, especially, is a great type for a brood mare and should throw you a pretty baby.





It sounds as though you are getting things set up perfectly for Mary's foaling, just one thing - dont cut out her grass intake completely, grass is just the very best thing for a mare's digestion immediately after foaling and great for providing a good quality milk supply for baby.

I agree with Renee and the others, do try for the milk strips as they seem to be a great indicator of when a mare is very close to foaling. Having said that I admit that I dont use them - I'm old (bossy too, so they keep telling me!) and old fashioned and just use my eyesight (which is fast failing now!) and instinct with my mares!

Anyway once again welcome to the nutty nursery, I hope you get your internet sorted out before too long so that we can get a continuous supply of pics direct. (thanks Diane for stepping in. x)


----------



## mthowdy (Apr 21, 2012)

Eagle said:


> ok so first you need to do the nail test:
> 
> Get a nail, pull a hair out of her tail (just the one) tie the nail to the hair and hold it over her back/bum,
> 
> if it swings in circles it is a filly if it goes backwards and forwards it is a colt. As to colour I say sorrel pinto but I am rubbish at colours


I have been meaning to do the nail test!!


----------



## mthowdy (Apr 21, 2012)

AnnaC said:


> Hi Ben, Mary and Rowds - so glad to welcome you all here (oh and brother as he seems to be involved too!!)
> 
> You have a very nice pair of mini chips there Ben, Mary, especially, is a great type for a brood mare and should throw you a pretty baby.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the welcome! It is so great to hear you that you think Mary is a good type for a brood mare





I would love to let her just eat all the grass she wants, but I fear that it is fescue. And this has been my biggest worry the entire time. I'm not 100% sure that it is Fescue, but I don't want to risk it.

Thanks again for the welcome, I am really liking it here! I am going to get something figured out in the morning so I can get pictures posted....I am so excited to hear what you all think of her progression from the last pictures!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 21, 2012)

Can you check with an agricultural service (or maybe your vet would know) re possible fescue as I believe it is only one type that can cause trouble with pregnant mares. Or what about your lawn, could that be 'clear' - 10 to 20 minutes twice a day would just keep some grass going through her system so that once she foals she could start grazing in earnest? Sorry but I'm a grass fanatic!!


----------



## targetsmom (Apr 21, 2012)

Welcome from CT!! You got my attention because my name is also Mary! I am in a bit of a hurry now because I have a mare very ready to foal (I hope) and a group of 4-Hers coming here this afternoon. Don't feel bad about not knowing the breeding date, because even with that information the mares can drive you nuts!!

Looking forward to more pics of your lovely mare! Love Rowdy too!

Mary


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 21, 2012)

Oh what nice looking horses. Rowdy looks like an ornery one! The nail test is fun to see if it is correct, it was right for one of mine, still waitinv on Snowball to see about the next. There is a post on the main forum for posting results. Excited to see some more recent udder shots.


----------



## mthowdy (Apr 21, 2012)

AnnaC said:


> Can you check with an agricultural service (or maybe your vet would know) re possible fescue as I believe it is only one type that can cause trouble with pregnant mares. Or what about your lawn, could that be 'clear' - 10 to 20 minutes twice a day would just keep some grass going through her system so that once she foals she could start grazing in earnest? Sorry but I'm a grass fanatic!!


Well in all honesty, I didnt learn about the whole Fescue problem until about a month ago- so it is probably too late anyways. But I have been trying to keep her out of the pastures that have the most of it- because of your suggestion though, I am going to let her keep grazing in the small field next to our yard!!

She sure does love her grass


----------



## Eagle (Apr 21, 2012)

Well lets just pray that it isn't fescue


----------



## mthowdy (Apr 21, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Your mention of fescue grass just set off an alarm for me. I do not mean to set off any panic -- but this is a place we all love the mares and try to help and educate each other, so I'm expressing my concerns. If you google "fescue grass in pregnant mares" you can see several good articles about what effects fescue can have on pregnant mares and their late term pregnancies and foaling out. This is a great article from Cornell University that explains things more: http://www.ansci.cor...nts/fesalk.html
> 
> First, you need to determine whether or not she is on fescue grass right away. Contact your agriculture department or pull some and have someone knowledgeable determine whether or not it's fescue. If it's NOT fescue, all is well. If it IS fescue, I would get her off of the grass right away.
> 
> ...


Oh man, let the worrying commence!!

My biggest concern with the fescue is that I am assuming that is what caused her problems last year- and since I haven't totally taken her off the pasture I've been worried she is eating it again.

BUT- the main pasture she has been turned out in has a different type of grass then the one I'm most worried about- but it still has me a little worried.

Her new area is a dry lot already- and I'm working on getting it finished today so she can be put in there tonight or tomorrow. Once she goes in there I will be feeding her alfalfa and grains until she foals out.

If you are right about her having another month to go, that should work as far as timing and everything...right? I just wish I would have known this sooner because I would have kept her in a dry lot and fed her hay this entire time, but I guess there's not much I can do now!

I will call around and see if the fescue is a big problem here, then call the vet to see what he says. Also- i am not even sure it is fescue, so I could be worrying over nothing- so I guess I should have a knowledgeable person come identify it?

I have been handling her every day, and she seems to trust me a lot and let me do whatever I want to- as long as she has a snack that is!

I am goin to put a video baby monitor in her new area (when it's finished and she goes in there) so I can monitor her from the house. As soon as she shows me signs of that baby coming within 48 hours I will be out there camping with her. I really want to be there, and I feel like I really NEED to be there to make sure the foal makes it out of the sac.

Besides not making it out of the sac, my biggest concern (relating to the fescue) is the prolonged gestation and lack of milk production- this really freaks me out!!

I'm not looking for you guys to sugar coat it, or lie to me, but I would like some assurance that even though she might have been eating fescue the baby still has a good chance of at least being born!

Thanks again for filling me in, and sorry for my rambling! I'll let you know what I find out about our grass.

Last question- when I move her to her new pen, should I just immediately start giving her alfalfa? And how much alfalfa would you suggest I feed her? Anything else you recommend I feed her? At our local feed store I was looking at the Allegra brand Baby feed- says it is made for pregnant and lactating mares and their foals. Should I give her that AND alfalfa, or just one?

I apologize again for my lack of knowledge, and my rambling!


----------



## mthowdy (Apr 21, 2012)

LittleBittyBritches said:


> Oh what nice looking horses. Rowdy looks like an ornery one! The nail test is fun to see if it is correct, it was right for one of mine, still waitinv on Snowball to see about the next. There is a post on the main forum for posting results. Excited to see some more recent udder shots.


Thanks, I think they are rather nice looking too





Rowdy can be an ornery guy- but only with strangers



he really likes me! When I first got him, he hated being haltered and hated having his head touched at all. Now he is like my lil pasture buddy- follows me everywhere, loves head scratches/rubs. It's amazing what spending a little time each day with them can do for their personalities!


----------



## mthowdy (Apr 21, 2012)

Eagle said:


> Well lets just pray that it isn't fescue


Oh I've been praying it isn't fescue from the minute I learned about it- but now i am praying even harder!!

Let's say she does have at least a month before delivery- is that long enough for the fescue to not effect her or the foal anymore?


----------



## Eagle (Apr 21, 2012)

I think you should be o.k if she is treated immediately, I would call your vet first thing. Do you have any local farmers that could see if it is fescue? As to feed I will let the American girls advice you as feeds are different here in Europe, just remember that all changes should be done slowly. I just started my minis on alfalfa hay about 3 weeks ago and I started adding a couple of handfuls a day to their normal hay and gradually increased the alfalfa and decreased the older hay. After 3 weeks they are on alfalfa only. They also get a cup of alfalfa pellets and a cup of soaked beet, they are all too fat so they don't need anything else until they are feeding a foal.

I think dry lotting her is the best thing to do until you are sure about the grass and the baby monitor is a great idea. If you get the milk test strips it will save you several sleepless nights.


----------



## mthowdy (Apr 22, 2012)

Alright everyone, time for an update!

I haven't called the vet yet, but I will first thing Monday. I'm going to ask him about the fescue, and see what he thinks the best plan is from there- then I will be sure to update you all.

For now, Mary is in the dry lot where I keep her and Rowdy at night. She will stay in there tomorrow, while Rowdy gets turned out. I am going to start giving her alfalfa- spreading it around the area.

Today we got about half way done with her new area- the fencing is up and the frame for her little barn is built. Tomorrow we have to put the sides and roof on the barn, install the baby camera and a hook for her water bucket so the foal can't get in there. After that is finished I'm going to move her in there and keep her in there until she foals. I will bed it down heavily with straw when she gets close.

The area is 11 feet by 25 feet and just a dry lot, and the barns inside dimensions are 8x8. How does that sound?

I will continue to feed her alfalfa and just spread it around her pen. I also plan on exercising her as often as I can, by walking her around the areas that don't have Fescue. Is it ok to give her whole oats as a treat occasionally?

Once she has foaled, if everything goes according to plan, I will keep her and the foal in there for about a week before I put them back out in the pasture. It will be ok for her to be eating fescue after she foals, yes? And what about the foal? I assume it will occasionally nibble on some grass, mimicking mom..?

Lastly, for now haha, is there anyone that has an opinion about feeding her the Allegra Baby brand feed (for pregnant and lactating mares and their foals) along with the alfalfa?

I think those are all the questions I have for now, and unless there is someone who wants to do another email assist with pictures, I won't be able to post any tonight! I do have the internet people coming out Monday though! Soon, I promise, I will be able to post my own pictures!

Thanks everyone, and sorry for all the questions! Hope everyone had a great day, and all the mares and foals out there are doing good and progressing nicely!!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi, I am just out of bed so give me a minute but you can email me

[email protected]


----------



## mthowdy (Apr 22, 2012)

Ok well I tried to do the whole photobucket thing, figuring that I coul somehow link them to here from my iPhone- but I can't figure that out either!!

So I will email them to Renee!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## mthowdy (Apr 22, 2012)

Pictures sent...no rush, whenever you have time is just fine with me!! Thanks for helping me out, I'm sure all the ladies appreciate it too!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 22, 2012)

Message from Ben,

Here are some pictures from today. It was an awesome day so I brushed the

horses out and they love it! 

I feel like her belly has changed since the last picture, but that might be

wishful thinking! The foal was moving around and kicking like crazy! Mary

seemed a little irritate by it, but I found it amusing 





There hasnt been much udder development from the last picture, but

strangely her udder was fuller this evening when I checked- but I forgot

my phone so I didn't get a picture. I will get one first thing in the

morning when I give her the alfalfa!

Thanks again for posting these for me!!









more to come


----------



## mthowdy (Apr 22, 2012)

I forgot to mention that those two belly shots were taken within five minutes of each other, I just wanted to get different lighting.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## Eagle (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## Eagle (Apr 22, 2012)

Great pics, she looks like she has a while yet which will give you time to get the fescue problem resolved hopefully.


----------



## mthowdy (Apr 22, 2012)

Eagle said:


> Great pics, she looks like she has a while yet which will give you time to get the fescue problem resolved hopefully.


...month? Longer? I know it is hard to say, but it is killing me! Haha





Although I really want her to have it, I would rather have longer time so she can get the fescue toxins out of her system.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 22, 2012)

It is really hard to say without knowing the mare, I have one that isn't due for another 2 months (hand bred once) and she is huge, yet my mare that is due in 2 weeks is not.

259 days pregnant





300days pregnant


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh she is just such a good looking mare - thanks for the pics, are we going to get one of her udder too?

Re the Fescue, please remember that here are many types of Fescue in a field of grass so dont go asking people if there is Fecue grass in your area/on your land, they will probably say yes and make your blood pressure shoot sky high!! You need to ask about the one 'dangerous' type and I'm hoping for Mary's sake, they will tell you that there is not a problem and that all will be well.





One of the reasons why a lot of mini foals are lost at birth is because they dont get out of the birth sac. Some folks think this is because the sac often seems to be quite 'roomy' for a mini foal, whereas with a full sized foal the sac is pretty 'tight' fitting and the foal striking out with it's front legs will easily split the bag open. Now I dont know if this is true, but I do find that the minis I breed do seem to have foals born in very loose roomy bags, which is why I think it is so important to be there at he births.

Your preparations for Mary sound great, she's a lucky girl! I would have made her foaling stall a bit bigger, but that is just me - the more space the better is the way I think! If you were to measure Mary from nose to tail, then imagine her lying flat out in her stall, even if she was laying in the best possible position, how much room is left behind her for you plus possibly brother and/or vet to be there helping her to foal? Of course mares never lay in the 'perfect' position, so will often be found with their back ends tight up against a wall just at the wrong moment, so the size of the stall is not always a help - we have even foaled a mare out of her open door into a hastily 'padded' corridor, and she was in a stall 13' x 15'!!! But also, if the weather is bad and the foal unable to be let out for exercise, a larger stall can be useful, giving plenty of room for a lively baby to have room to scamper around.

Good luck with te Fescue enquiries - hope you find that you are free from the nasty stuff.


----------



## bannerminis (Apr 22, 2012)

Welcome to the forum and your minis are beautiful.

I hope Mary doesnt keep you waiting too long as it does seem like slow torture watching them cook the babies and not know the breeding dates. But all you can do is watch everything and make a note and pictures are great for comparison from week to week.


----------



## MeganH (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi and welcome!

Good luck finding about the fescue. We have several different grasses in our yard with some small areas of fescue. The fescue we have grows in small round clusters that stand out against the other. We didn't know for sure we had it until recently. We didn't cut the grass inside the dog kennel over the winter so it grew tall and there is a seed head (which makes it easy to identify)

I got my mare last year in October and she foaled a little over a week ago. I had her on Mare Stare and was watching the cam when she foaled so I was able to get out there and help and I do have to say if I wasn't there break the sac and help the foal out we would have lost her for sure. It wasn't easy for me to break.. I was surprised.

So glad you joined and hope for the best for your mare and her foal.


----------



## mthowdy (Apr 22, 2012)

Alright everyone, after a LOOOONG day outside in the hot sun, we are finished with her new pen! I still need to finish the barn- I decided to add an extra foot to it today (that's as much as I could ad on, but I think it will be the perfect size for her to foal in.

I messed up on measuring it, because the pen is actually 11 feet by 35 feet, and now the shed/barn is 8 feet by 9 feet inside. I think this will give her plenty of room to move around, and to have the foal in. Especially considering I will keep exercising her in the areas where there isn't fescue- I think she will have plenty of room to move around. She has the one dry lot where I keep her and Rowdy at night (has an attached stall) and now her new pen (I'm going to move her around between the two until she seems to be about a week or two out then I'll keep her in the foaling pen til she has the foal and for a couple days after) so she won't get bored of the scenery I hope.

Today was her first day without grazing the grass, but for the safety of her and the foal I decided it was best to switch to alfalfa- so now she is having alfalfa spread throughout her pen daily, along with her grains. I might go pick up the foal/mare feed, but we will see.

Rowdy wasn't too happy that Mary wasn't allowed to be turned out with him today, but he got over it after about half an hour.

No new developments in her hooha, Or belly- but this morning her udder was rather full compared to yesterday, but it went way down over the day. I will post pictures tomorrow or the next day, when I have my own Internet access and hopefully there will be noticeable change!

I think that's all for now! Now I am finally going to take a shower and clean up from a hard days work!!

Hope everyone is having a great day, I'll be back on later to check on all the mares & foals!!!


----------



## chandab (Apr 22, 2012)

Just curious, where are you located? Just state is fine.


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 22, 2012)

Welcome Ben! I'm just now getting a chance to read your thread. Your mare is lovely, and Rowdy is a handsome feller too! I live in an area that has mostly fescue grass. I try to get my mares off of the pasture 60 days before their due date. Of course, sometimes they don't read the book and foal sooner. I didn't see where anyone else posted about a *wonderful product *that is now available through a veterinarian..............in cases where mares don't have milk. It is called *Domperidone. *One brand name that I have used from my vet is *Equidone. *It comes in a paste form. It works amazingly fast! You can as your vet about it.






And as everyone else has already mentioned, we *love pictures!! *I need to get some updated pictures of our four foals posted here. We have one more mare due this month.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 23, 2012)

Pam thanks for coming in and sharing your experience, I am so glad that you will be here to help and reassure Ben.





It sounds like you have had a busy day making a new home for Mary, she is one lucky lady


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 23, 2012)

It sounds as though you have everything perfectly set up for Mary, as Renee says, she's a very lucky lady and her foal is going to have a wonderfully caring home.



And thank you Pam for posting about your experiences coping with fescue!

Ben you need to get Mary started on her mare and foal feed as soon as possible - you will have to do the change over slowly - over about a week would be good - so to get her fully established on it you need to start soon. She wont need anything else in her feed bowl and the 'mare and foal' is safe for the foal to nibble at, whereas other types of horse food are not suitable.

Sounds as though Mary is progressing beautifully towards presenting you with her baby.


----------



## mthowdy (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks Pam for the great info, I will be sure to mention that to my vet!

And thanks to everyone else with the great tips, and the compliments!!!

Mary is progressing nicely, at a very steady pace- but not very fast, or at least not at fast as I want! 

I swear her belly changes every day! Today it was pretty low, and flat on the sides. She had been rubbing her butt all over the poor fence today. And her udder seemed to get bigger through the day, because it was noticeable from behind her- which it wasn't this morning. She definitely has some shopping to do, and her hooha is far from being ready! (at least from all the pictures I've seen of all your wonderful ladies- not that I'm an expert by any means!)

It was day two of her staying in the dry lot only- she doesn't seem to be very upset by it, but she does long for the pasture- I can see it in her eyes! She still has PLENTY of room to move around, and she uses most if not all of it. She has been so good, and I felt guilty this evening when I put Rowdy back in there with her (she just looked mad that he got to go out and she didn't) so I gave her a handful of grass





I brought the grass over from the lawn, where I'm sure we don't have the tall endophyte fescue. I've thought about letting her graze in there for an hour or so every day, just so she still gets some grass to eat- what do you all think?

The changes still arent picture worthy- but I promise some for tomorrow!


----------



## mthowdy (Apr 24, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> I think that would be just fine as long as you're sure it's not fescue. The grass will do her system good, and it's a great bonding time to be with you as well!!
> 
> Good thinking!


Good to hear! I'm sure she will be very happy tomorrow when I let her on the lawn





I was just on here reading through some other threads and decided I would go check on Mary at 9:30pm and she has done some shopping!! She must be a late night shopper, I can't wait to see what she looks like tomorrow!

Every day she has been getting more and more- in about four days I would say she doubled its size, slow and steady I guess.

I'll post pictures tomorrow when I go out in the morning!


----------



## mthowdy (Apr 26, 2012)

Hey everyone! I have some updated pictures, but this dang wireless card is not working on my computer (AGAIN!! And they were just out here on Monday!) so I can't post them, unless someone wants to assist!





Now that I have had the people come out twice in a week, I'm switching Internet service! Hopefully by next week, or maybe even this weekend, we will have an Internet service that is reliable!

Well, hope everyones mares and foals are doing good! I sure wish Mary would pop this baby out- but she has been doing good on the dry lot with her alfalfa, so hopefully with time her system can get rid of the fescue toxins before she gets ready to have the baby.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi Ben, you can email mme the pics


----------



## mthowdy (Apr 26, 2012)

I think I may have figured out the problem with uploading the pictures!

Lets see if this works...







Continued...


----------



## mthowdy (Apr 26, 2012)

Heres more.... I dont know why these are loading sideways- I have them saved the right way!













Her belly has been getting a lot lower over the past two days, but it could clearly drop more- and the baby doesn't seem to be lined up, judging by her sides poking out like that.... Am I right?

She has been doing some slight shopping, but only a few items here and there apparently.... Haha! 

The edema in front of her udder has been fluctuating in size from huge, to medium sized.

Her hooha could definitely do some relaxing and elongating- don't ya think?

She has been hoovering down her alfalfa everyday, and I have been trying to get her out on the lawn for at least half an hour to an hour- in places where there isn't fescue. She has been getting one flake of the alfalfa everyday, plus the grass grazing occasionally, and some whole oats. She seems to be good on feed, and although I might go get the mare/foal feed, I think I will stick with what I have been doing. Sound good?

Oh, and she has been butt scratching and rolling around quite a bit lately. And getting a ton of exercise prancing around in her dry lots! She likes to show off or something, it is pretty funny to watch!


----------



## mthowdy (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks for the offer, Renee- but it seems I have figured it out! Lucky you, don't have to help me out anymore- well at least not with uploading pictures, I still need PLENTY of help with the whole mini horse thing!!


----------



## mthowdy (Apr 26, 2012)

Oh, and I wanted to share some pictures of my other kids





Elvis & Kosmo

(Kosmo is the smaller one, he will be one year old on November 10. Elvis will be one on May 5.)




Kosmo




Elvis


----------



## Eagle (Apr 26, 2012)

This pic is amazing






Well done for working out how to upload pics, did you do it from your iphone?

Mary looks like she has a way to go yet which is good as it gives her time to clean her system if it is fescue


----------



## mthowdy (Apr 26, 2012)

Eagle said:


> This pic is amazing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I love that pic! It is one if my favorites of him...his little tongue barely pokin out!

Think she is closer to a month or closer to a couple weeks? I'm just sure she will hold out for months to torment me.

Her previous owner gave me an estimated due date closer to June, but the vet said May- and with my thinking she should be due in May as well.

She had her foal last year sometime in May, then she was turned out June 1st with Rowds- so I just put a rough date of June 15th as a breeding date, which would put her at 330 days sometime in the second week of May. My Mom's birthday is May 12th, and Mothers day is the following day- so maybe she will wait til then? AH! It's killin me.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 26, 2012)

Do you have any way of finding out the actual date that she foaled last year? This would be a big help.


----------



## mthowdy (Apr 26, 2012)

Eagle said:


> Do you have any way of finding out the actual date that she foaled last year? This would be a big help.


I have called her old owner, and emailed her twice to ask- and it looks like she has dropped off the face of the earth! Or she doesn't want to answer my calls or questions....

This morning, Mary's udder was quite a bit fuller than last nights and it might be my imagination but I swear her sides aren't poking out like they were yesterday.

I'm going to put my bet on May 12th.


----------



## Equuisize (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm late to your thread but welcome from another Pacific Northwestener.

I'm mid-coast, in Western Washington.

As you described the rain...I'm quessing you are from Western Oregon and have

a similar climate.

Your girl looks like she is progressing nicely and it would be fun for her to foal

on your Mom's birthday.

My breeding mare is not one to follow to foaling manual, at all, ever. I so envy all

these gals that say this mare does this or that.

Only once, with her 4th foal, did she even act like she realized there was a manual.

She doesn't develop much of a bag till right after foaling but then milks like a cow till

weaning.

I do watch how loose her tail head becomes and her hooha for elonogation and how far her

sides are poking out but it's varied so much with all her foals it's still a quessing game with her.

This past 2011 foaling season, when we had such a cold wet spring and damp summer she went

exactly 365 days from the day she was removed from her sweetie pie's paddock.

She normally has foaled between 312 to 328 days.

These gals love to torment us!!

I've actually used the Allegra Senior feed, for years. It's a bit of a softer chew, to me, and the baby will begin

to test grains, with his mom very quickly. Don't want to worry about choke cause the feed doesn't

break down quick enough.

I don't let my pregnant mares get to overweight as I fear it will make delivery harder on them. She is

kept in a nice size paddock with minimal grazing and so I can control her feeding.

Our pasture grasses here are very high in sugar so this has worked well for us.

(Sometimes it's hard to compare what other's are doing when we aren't actually comparing apples to apples

situation wise, as to how we have to keep our horses at their healthiest.)

30 days out I increase her alfalfa and grain to be sure her milk production is rich and healthy for baby.

I'll enjoy watching Mary's progression.

If you're like the rest of us you'll get hooked on having babies. I'm in withdrawl this year as I didn't breed.

So I'm depending on the forum family to relieve my baby itchies.


----------



## mthowdy (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome, Equuisize! We are in Western Oregon, very rainy right now.

Hearing about your mare makes me worry a little that I havent been watching Mary enough! I was thinking I probably have at least another week until a serious watch begins, maybe even two weeks, but now I am beginning to think I need to be checking on her more than four times a day!

Not much progress from the last pictures. She is definitely going shopping everyday, but still hasn't made a huge purchase 

Her belly does seem to be dropping, and her sides seemed a little flat today. I took pictures, I will try to upload them later- but the girl and I decided to take a one night trip out of town before things get so busy that we can't leave the house, so it might have to wait until tomorrow. I was a little hesitant leaving her for the night, but with her udder being so small and her hooha not being relaxed (AT ALL!) I just cannot imagine her having it tonight. So tonight I will enjoy my peace and quiet and relax as much as possible- when I get home, I am starting FOAL WATCH


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks for the pictures Ben - brilliant! You are doing a great job with Mary and it sounds as though she is progressing steadily.





Whole oats are not the best feed for horses - they dont break down the hard outer 'shell' very easily which means they dont get the goodness from the kernal inside. Bruised or crushed oats are better and more easily digested. The reason why we suggested a mare and foal feed for Mary is that any changes to her food must be made slowly and with her possibly this close to foaling, any changes need to be started soon. Oats would not be a good feed for the new foal who will undoubtedly be trying out Mary's food within days of its birth. Nothing wrong with a senior feed either, as long as the protein level is high enough, but go for the pellets as the mix can contain some 'hard' bits that may cause the foal to choke.

Really hoping Mary foals for you and your Mum on the 12th May!


----------



## mthowdy (Apr 28, 2012)

AnnaC said:


> Thanks for the pictures Ben - brilliant! You are doing a great job with Mary and it sounds as though she is progressing steadily.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We did crushed oats for a while, and then one day when I went to get more from our local feed store the owner was telling me that whole oats are better because it preserves the oil in them which would be beneficial. It's been a while so I can't remember exactly what he said- but, I will take your advice and switch back to crushed or rolled oats!

And I wasn't planning on letting her have oats after she foals- unless I'm there. When I feed them oats I always put each horses serving in its own bucket and then stand there and pet/talk to them while they eat, and until they are finished. It is one of the best opportunities for bonding time for us





I appreciate your advice though, so I'm definitely going to switch- but I'm keeping the same routine





I have a question about the mare/foal feed...

Is there a suggested amount I feed her? I know the brand I can get most readily, Allegra, is made for big horses so I doubt the directions would do me any good. Maybe there is a suggested anount of food compared to a body percentage or something..?

Make that three questions then- do I give her the feed twice a day, along with the flake of alfalfa? Sorry to be such a newbie!

Any suggestions on slowly transitioning her to the feed?

This is what I'm thinking:

Give her a handful here and there for a couple days- then move up to a once a day feeding of half what she should be eating for a couple days- then go to the normal routine of a morning and an evening feeding each day until she foals, and after.

I just need to figure out how much she should be eating at each feeding, if she should still get alfalfa, and how to transition her so her stomach doesn't get upset! Luckily I have you ladies to help me





Ok last thing I just thought of, then I promise I'll leave everyone alone! After the foal is born, I continue to feed Mary the mare/foal feed for how long? And the foal will get it until it is weaned, or longer?

Thanks everyone, I am so glad I have this place to ask newbie questions and not feel dumb!

Update on Mary:

She is still shopping daily, at that slow and steady pace she seems to love- and I despise!

She does seem to be relaxing in the hooha, but only slightly- and her tailhead is still very firm.

Her stomach is definitely starting to shape up- I think the foal must be getting too big to move around much so now it is getting ready to line up. I definitely haven't been seeing the foal move around like it used to- I am assuming this is normal.

That's all for now! I will get pics up tomorrow or the next day!

(oh and no promises, but we have been talking about getting a nicer camera set up and get marestare hooked up- but it is still just a possibility, one that I am really going for!)


----------



## Sandy B (Apr 28, 2012)

Welcome Ben! My 12 year old daughter and I are relative newbies to this forum and since we do not have a 24/7 internet option I can only post pictures too. Mary and Rowdy are nice looking minis and your Mary looks built to have babies. You have come to the right place for information and help. We have 5 miniature mares due to foal. Two of those are officially just past the average due date of 340 days and have been bagging up well over a month now. After two foaling disasters last year, I have now added foaling alarms for back up.

As far as fescue, there are many types of fescue grass and what you would need to find out is if it is infected with the endophtye fungus. This is what causes late term abortions, foaling issues and problems with milk supply. I am told that most fescue that contains the endophyte fungus are those that are used for lawns, like a sod. But a quick call to your vet or county farm bureau should be able to help you. I am hoping that all goes well.

I am going to bet your mare is a good 4 to 5 weeks away from foaling, but keep those pictures coming!!


----------



## mthowdy (Apr 28, 2012)

Sandy B said:


> Welcome Ben! My 12 year old daughter and I are relative newbies to this forum and since we do not have a 24/7 internet option I can only post pictures too. Mary and Rowdy are nice looking minis and your Mary looks built to have babies. You have come to the right place for information and help. We have 5 miniature mares due to foal. Two of those are officially just past the average due date of 340 days and have been bagging up well over a month now. After two foaling disasters last year, I have now added foaling alarms for back up.
> 
> As far as fescue, there are many types of fescue grass and what you would need to find out is if it is infected with the endophtye fungus. This is what causes late term abortions, foaling issues and problems with milk supply. I am told that most fescue that contains the endophyte fungus are those that are used for lawns, like a sod. But a quick call to your vet or county farm bureau should be able to help you. I am hoping that all goes well.
> 
> I am going to bet your mare is a good 4 to 5 weeks away from foaling, but keep those pictures coming!!


Thanks for the welcome! I have been following your mares thread- I check for a foal every time I am on!!

I wish I could get a foaling alarm- but it is a little too expensive right now, especially since I just have the one mare. She lost her goal last year from not making it out of the bag, so I am determined to be there this time. (I didn't own her last year, I got her after she had been rebred to Rowdy.

I've been looking at all different kinds of cameras- right now I think marestare/Internet feed is impossible for us- but I think I will get something that hooks up to my tv, or a video baby monitor so I can check her every half hour when it gets close. (without having to go outside and disturb her)

I forced the thoughts of fescue and all the horrible things that can come from it out of my mind. She has been on a dry lot and eating alfalfa for almost a week now, and if she still has another 3-5 weeks until she pops then hopefully all the fescue toxins will be gone. (if there were any)

Right now she has been developing nicely, her udder is filling, and everything seems normal so hopefully we are an all clear. The only thing that I'm worried about is the baby having a tough time breaking the sack- as that was the problem with her foal from last year. Ugh, I'm just gonna have to stay positive and do the best I can!

As soon as I feel like it might be close, i am going to be putting 24 hour surveillance on her!!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 28, 2012)

mthowdy said:


> our local feed store the owner was telling me that whole oats are better because it preserves the oil in them which would be beneficial.
> 
> *It is amazing what people will invent to sell stuff *
> 
> ...


I bet Mary will foal around the same time as my girls


----------



## mthowdy (Apr 28, 2012)

Alright- I picked up a bag of the Allegra baby Brand feed for mares/foals.

Here is what the directions say:

For pregnant and lactating mares- feed to last trimester pregnant and lactating mares, along with quality forage at a rate to maintain proper body condition. As a general guideline, feed pregnant mares between 5-8 pounds and lactating mares between 8-12 pounds of Allegra Baby Equine Formula along with good quality hay and/or pasture, salt and water.

So I am assuming that the amount they say is for big horses, not the minis!

I am going to give her a morning feeding tomorrow morning (however much you ladies think I should) and continue once a day feedings for a couple days to a week, then add in her evening feeding.

I will continue to spread one flake of alfalfa throughout her pen each day, and then give her a flake at night so she has something to chew on.

Once the foal is born- I just keep her on the same schedule/amount and let the baby nibble if he wants? The bag says to start offering it to foals at one month old.

Thanks for all the help! I really appreciate it





This Morning Mary's belly looked really weird- the foal must have been trying to turn around or something. One side was flat looking, almost sunken in, then the other side was poking out really far! I just checked again and she has her normal round belly back.

Her udder was very floppy today, barely had anything in it. Her hooha is definitely starting to relax though- two days ago it was about 3-4 inches and now it is at least 5/6 inches.

I am going to worm her this week as she is gettin close enough to delivery (I'm thinking 2-3 weeks but everyone else thinks longer apparently)- then I will worm her again within twelve hours of the delivery....That is correct, yes?

Once I get this feeding schedule/amount done I am all good to go!!

Thanks again! I'm going to wait until tomorrow for pictures, there really isn't anything to see today.


----------



## mthowdy (Apr 28, 2012)

I FORGOT TO MENTION THIS:

I measured out ONE CUP of the feed, and it weighs approximately 4.2 ounces- and that is an average of a couple different cup sized samples.

So if one cup is 4 ounces, she should get about how many cups a day?


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 28, 2012)

Sorry but it's a bit late here (nearly midnight!) for me to go into an in-depth chat about feed amounts, but as your cup is 4 ounces I would suggest that you will be quite safe adding a cupful to her morning feed straight away.

And yes, spread her morning flake of alfalfa around so she gets plenty of exercise (most important!) and give the other flake during the night. Actually, do you know how much a flake weighs, and how long it lasts her through the night. Remember that it is most important for horses to 'trickle feed' which means that they should have enough 'fibre' to graze on throughout most of the night - not clear it all in a couple of hours and then spending 8 or 10 hours with nothing going through their systems.


----------



## mthowdy (Apr 28, 2012)

AnnaC said:


> Sorry but it's a bit late here (nearly midnight!) for me to go into an in-depth chat about feed amounts, but as your cup is 4 ounces I would suggest that you will be quite safe adding a cupful to her morning feed straight away.
> 
> And yes, spread her morning flake of alfalfa around so she gets plenty of exercise (most important!) and give the other flake during the night. Actually, do you know how much a flake weighs, and how long it lasts her through the night. Remember that it is most important for horses to 'trickle feed' which means that they should have enough 'fibre' to graze on throughout most of the night - not clear it all in a couple of hours and then spending 8 or 10 hours with nothing going through their systems.


Perfect! First thing in the morning I will give her one cup along with her alfalfa and then slowly increase it the the suggested amount. Thanks for the help!

She usually has some left overs in the morning, but not very much- so I think she is getting just the right amount of alfalfa throughout the day and night. I don't know how much a flake weighs, but I can try and figure that out tomorrow. Seeing as she seems to be maintaining her weight, and seems happy with what she is getting, I think I will jut continue with that and then add in the mare feed.

Thanks again!


----------



## chandab (Apr 28, 2012)

mthowdy said:


> I have a question about the mare/foal feed...
> 
> Is there a suggested amount I feed her? I know the brand I can get most readily, Allegra, is made for big horses so I doubt the directions would do me any good. Maybe there is a suggested anount of food compared to a body percentage or something..?
> 
> Make that three questions then- do I give her the feed twice a day, along with the flake of alfalfa? Sorry to be such a newbie!


Not all, but most feeds have directions for feeding listed as so many pounds of feed per 100# of body weight. So for example if the feed says 1#/100#, and your mare weighs 350#, then the amount recommended for her size is 3.5# daily. Some feeds just say 6-8# daily, and that is usually based on 1000 or 1100# full-size horse, so a mini of 350# pounds would get about a third of that or 2-2.75#. You'll just have to read the label and see what it says (I just pulled these numbers out of the air, so you'll have to check the directions on the bag of feed).


----------



## Mima Acres (Apr 28, 2012)

Just wanted to say hello from the Pacific Northwet, (Washington). Your horses are lovely. I've actually learned a lot just from reading this thread and the others on this forum, it's very helpful! I can't wait to see your little foal!


----------



## chandab (Apr 29, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Chanda, his feed bag of Allegra baby Brand feed for mares/foals says this:
> 
> As a general guideline, feed pregnant mares between 5-8 pounds and lactating mares between 8-12 pounds of Allegra Baby Equine Formula along with good quality hay and/or pasture, salt and water.
> 
> That's why I picked about 3.5 pounds as a "middle range".


I hadn't caught up with all the posts, before I posted.


----------



## mthowdy (Apr 29, 2012)

Eagle said:


> I bet Mary will foal around the same time as my girls


When are your girls due again? It's so hard to keep up with everyone's threads, let alone keeping all the names/horses names/foal names in order!!


----------



## mthowdy (Apr 29, 2012)

Mima Acres said:


> Just wanted to say hello from the Pacific Northwet, (Washington). Your horses are lovely. I've actually learned a lot just from reading this thread and the others on this forum, it's very helpful! I can't wait to see your little foal!


Hello Neighbor!!

This place is definitely full of Information and knowledgeable people, I am so glad I found them!

The horses are a little chubby and furry- but thanks!





I will definitely be posting pictures ASAP when the foal is born!


----------



## mthowdy (Apr 29, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Chanda, his feed bag of Allegra baby Brand feed for mares/foals says this:
> 
> As a general guideline, feed pregnant mares between 5-8 pounds and lactating mares between 8-12 pounds of Allegra Baby Equine Formula along with good quality hay and/or pasture, salt and water.
> 
> That's why I picked about 3.5 pounds as a "middle range".


Thank you for the info!!

I gave her one scoop of the feed this morning along with her regular routine/alfalfa and she definitely liked it! Haha





She is doing really good, and progressing nicely! I can't wait to show you guys the pictures! (next post)

I'm going to give her a scoop this evening, and continue this routine for a week before I start increasing it to the proper amount.

Tomorrow is the move in to her new pen so we will see how that goes.

Ok, now I'm going to upload some pictures!


----------



## mthowdy (Apr 29, 2012)

I didn't get a shot from the back today, but the baby is riding low and a little wide. She has a bigger udder than ever! I almost couldn't believe it when I saw! Yesterday she was tiny, but not today!

Her hooha is continuing to relax and elongate, but her tailhead is pretty hard still. Sorry for the awful picture, she was not being very cooperative today!!

So...what do ya think??


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 29, 2012)

She is coming along nicely


----------



## mthowdy (Apr 30, 2012)

LittleBittyBritches said:


> She is coming along nicely


Good to hear!

The waiting is killing me...I just wish I knew when it is going to happen!!!

On the same note: I JUST ordered my foaltime test strip kit!

Hopefully that helps with figuring out at least somewhere near the time she is going to foal!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 30, 2012)

Morning Ben



My girl is due mid May but judging by Mary's progress I think you will get a baby before me



When you give her breakfast can you take an udder pic but from behind, it is easier to see the size that way. Thanks


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 30, 2012)

*Morning Renee and Ben.*

*I think she has a little way to go yet - 10 days or so??? But as she has had foals before she could move a lot quicker, who knows!*

*Do let us know what she thinks of her new pen. Oh and did you ever find out about the fescue?*


----------



## mthowdy (Apr 30, 2012)

Eagle said:


> Morning Ben
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good Morning!!

How exciting! I am following your thread, I can't wait to see your foals





Don't take it personally, but I'm very happy to hear that Mary might beat your girls 

I will get a whole round of pictures for you guys in the morning!! I can't wait to see what she looks like- I'm half tempted to go out and get pics right now haha!

But I checked on her two hours ago and all was well, so I will wait til the morning. Besides, I need to get all the sleep I can now so I can be rested up for the 24/7 watch I'm about to begin!

That reminds me- I need you ladies to help me decide when I should start hourly checks or anything like that!


----------



## mthowdy (Apr 30, 2012)

AnnaC said:


> *Morning Renee and Ben.*
> 
> *I think she has a little way to go yet - 10 days or so??? But as she has had foals before she could move a lot quicker, who knows!*
> 
> *Do let us know what she thinks of her new pen. Oh and did you ever find out about the fescue?*


Morning!






AH! That is so much sooner than I was thinking! That totally makes me panic...I should go check on her before I go to bed.

I will be sure to tell you guys! I have a question about that too (imagine that, another question!). About a third of her new pen is gravel, is there any problem with that? It is like bigger rocks, not river pebbles or small gravel. I couldnt think of a reason it could be a problem, but I'm not the expert! When I have put her in there temporarily she seems to like standing in that part...

I totally forgot to tell you guys what I found out- how could I forget?!!!

Apparently I was a little over concerned, but it turns out we do have some endophyte infected fescue- all in the places I suspected. Luckily the pasture where she has spent about 70% of her time only has a very small amount of the fescue in one corner (leaking from the other pasture). I plan to either find a safe spray for it, or spend a couple days each week weed whacking it down to try and prevent the endophyte from growing. (or whatever it does)

Now I'm off to check Mary!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 30, 2012)

what time is it there Ben??


----------



## mthowdy (Apr 30, 2012)

Eagle said:


> what time is it there Ben??


12:42 am. Why?





She is just standing there. I think I can sleep for tonight, but tomorrow if things are looking more progressed I am going to start hourly checks.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 30, 2012)

just curious. You go get your beauty sleep





Night night


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 30, 2012)

OK Ben, from now on keep an eye on the colour inside her vulva - the normal salmon pink will change to deep red and this will tell you that baby is very close/on its way! Check twice a day as the colour may change slowly over several days or fast over several hours.

In all my years of foaling we only had internal cameras for 2009 and 2010 (not last year) so Daughter an I used to manage mare sitting between us (at least there were two of us!) One was always awake while the other slept through the 24 hours. The sleeping one used the sofa and kept their clothes on especially through the night! Mares were all outside grazing throughout the day with 20 minute checks, and stable at nights again with 20 minute checks. During the night one of us would go to the barn (50 yards from the house) and walk the line of stalls picking up any droppings that had been done since our last visit (clean stalls are a must if a mare is going to foal!) We would then also give another handful of hay. Then we would spend several minutes standing quietly just watching. The idea being that (mostly) mares who were likely to foal in the next hour would not be that interested in a fresh bundle of hay!! This method worked so well fo us and for the mares - they got to have a regular supply of hay throughout the night to nibble at, plus they got used to us coming and going at regular intervals so that when we were needed as someone foaled, the mare was happy and used to our being around and the other mares took no notice - also those mares laying down having a snooze never bothered to get up when we were in with them picking the droppings!! But it is the standing, watching, observng and knowing your mares normal behaviour through the night that will help you know when foaling is likely to happen.

In 2010 we had 13 to foal, had one red bag and 2 partial red bags, plus a lost leg, but, though completely exhausted through being awake when it was our 'turn' to get some sleep, we managed to get 13 healthy foals safely on the ground using this method inspite of having the luxury of the internal cameras. Never leave to make a cup of coffee or even for a loo visit because that sneaky mare will foal as soon as you do!! LOL!!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks Diane, that is exactly what I was trying to do



lack of sleep has turned my brain off


----------



## mthowdy (Apr 30, 2012)

Ok...here's another update!!

This morning her udder seemed to be fuller than yesterday. Her hooha is about the same, and I think her belly is too- but what do you ladies think?

I checked her vulva, it is a light salmon pink color. I will continue to check that along with everything else twice a day. (much to her displeasure it seems- she wasn't very happy that I added another thing to the list for messing with/taking pictures!) she wasn't being very cooperative this morning, so I didn't get a shot of the vulva- I will next time.

I think she is moving along nicely, and after I run to the store for some groceries and a couple other things for her new pen, I'm going to put her in there for good (at least until she foals).

I'm thinking in another couple days I will start doing a more intense watch over her, and then as soon as her bag is a little bit fuller and her hooha is a tiny bit more relaxed, I will step it up to checking every half an hour or more.

Fortunately my brother seems to want to help, so hopefully he will help me with the watches so I'm not too exhausted. I'm going to pick up a video baby monitor today (used) and install it in her area- that way I can check on her without having to disturb her.

But I really like the way you did it- with handfuls of hay an everything. I will probably do the same thing so I can get a better judgement on foaling time





Hopefully those dang foaltime strips help me too, but I'm not even sure I'll be able to get milk from her!

Alright, enough talking...here's the pictures.

(oh and excuse all the mud and the wet horse- we are having a miserable rainy day, and it is supposed to last all week! I hope she holds out for a sunny day!)





















(her head was a little bit turned in this picture so it isn't totally depictive of how the foal is riding, but it isn't far off)






What does everyone think?


----------



## Eagle (Apr 30, 2012)

I think she is progressing very nicely


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 30, 2012)

Moving nicely, making steady and normal progress.


----------



## mthowdy (Apr 30, 2012)

So glad to hear everyone thinks she is progressing nicely





She has really stepped her game up in the shopping department in the last two days- its amazing to me how I can see her udder from behind now!

I just wish her hooha would catch up! When I checked her vulva tonight it was darker than this morning, but just by a little- and since this is only the second time checking the color, I'm not exactly sure what her normal is yet.

Still think about 10 days or so?

I'm trying to put off the sleepless nights for as long as possible, but I don't want to miss it, and better safe than sorry. As soon as I feel like she is really starting to get ready (hopefully in a couple days!) then I'm going to start watching her like a hawk- hourly checks throughout the day, and twenty minute checks throughout the night. I'm even contemplating setting the tent up out there and just sleeping next to the pen so I am right there if anything happens! Haha





I rrrrrreally hope she holds out til the rain stops- in about a week it is supposed to get really nice, so anytime after that is good with me


----------



## mthowdy (Apr 30, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Many of us have slept in the barn waiting on the girls to foal -- I know I have. It's much easier to just be there then try to set your clock to get up every 20 minutes, go outside and come back. You'll wear yourself out very quickly with that routine.
> 
> Once her hooha gets dark red, and the milk/fluid get really sticky -- then she'll be ready to spend sleepness nights watching!!!


Yeah luckily the barn isn't far from the house, but walking back and forth every twenty minutes will get tiring I'm sure!

Right now she is still really salmon pink colored and I can't get anything out of her udders...so I guess I can rest up for a couple days without worrying too much





Hopefully by the time my foaltime strips arrive I will be able to get something out of her to test!


----------



## mthowdy (Apr 30, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Yes, she's looking good, and baby is certainly low -- so I would still check on her during the night -- but certainly not every 20 minutes! I think you've got a little wait coming -- not long now, but some time. Once the strips arrive, I'm sure she'll be producing some fluid for you to check. Remember, it may not be "white" milk -- colostrum is kind of yellowish -- and before foaling you may never see white milk. Sometimes you do, sometimes you don't. The key is the stickiness -- colostrum is really sticky! Makes you feel like washing your hands right away - sticky! So, I'll bet you can rest easy for just a little bit more!


I'm going to be checking her every two hours from now on, and as we get closer I will add more checks





Hopefully you are right and I can get something to test. What exactly does the test break it down into? Like each color means 12 hrs away/24 hours/48 hours or what?

Once her milk gets sticky I will check every twenty minutes until the foal comes





Thanks for the info!


----------



## mthowdy (Apr 30, 2012)

Well that sounds easy enough! I hope she follows the rule book





Today I was watching her from my room (if she is in the right part of her pasture I can see her from my bed) and she kept trying to kick or scratch her stomach with her back foot. It was pretty weird...what do you think she was doing?

I'm starting to get anxious and nervous...I am definitely going to start checking on her every two hours from now on.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 30, 2012)

She really is making progress. I would think her nipples would fill in a little more to separate, but getting much closer!


----------



## mthowdy (Apr 30, 2012)

Here are some new pictures from just a minute ago


























I'm probably over doing it on pictures, but I can't help myself but post them now that I figured out how to!


----------



## mthowdy (Apr 30, 2012)

LittleBittyBritches said:


> She really is making progress. I would think her nipples would fill in a little more to separate, but getting much closer!


As soon as her nipples start to fill in more, I'm going to start watching her more intensely! (change from every two hours to every hour)

Every time one of you say she is getting closer and progressing nicely it makes me so happy!!





She really put it into another gear- her udder went from barely there to four times the size or more in like five days.

Here are some pics for comparison-

The first picture was taken April 22 (8 days ago)

And the second picture was taken on April 29, I think- so about a week apart. I guess that isn't vey fast- but I was quite impressed!


----------



## mthowdy (May 1, 2012)

Just did a midnight check (well actually 11:45 but I couldn't wait anymore) and all was well.

I went in and checked her out and her udder is getting bigger but I can't get anything out. Her hooha is still very pale pink so I think it is safe to sleep tonight. (hope no one thinks I'm horrible!)

I'll update in the morning.


----------



## Eagle (May 1, 2012)

sweet dreams Ben and No you are far from horrible


----------



## AnnaC (May 1, 2012)

I think you are quite safe to enjoy another night's sleep Ben. Her udder has filled fast for just a week so maybe it will go on filling fast and give you a foal before you know it! LOL!!

Her nipples will separate more as her udder fills, but dont rely on waiting for them to fill - actual filling of the nipples can happen the day of foaling, although usually a day or so before. Also dont worry about not being able to get any 'milk' from her yet, I'm one of those folk who never try for milk as I'm old enough to have been taught in the olden days never to break the natural seal on a mare's teats due to the faint possibility of infection/germs entering. Anyway, back then we never had foal/milk testing strips or the like, so no point in trying to get milk samples. LOL!!

She'smaking great (and normal) progress, so sit back and enjoy the ride!


----------



## mthowdy (May 1, 2012)

Oops


----------



## mthowdy (May 1, 2012)

Well, I woke up in the middle of the night and had to go check on her before I went back to sleep...I shoulda stayed in bed- she was just munching on some alfalfa!






She definitely shops throughout the night though- and does not make any returns!! 

I'm so happy to hear that she is progressing pretty quickly- the wait is killing me, but I do want her to wait until the rain stops!!

I've been observing her so I will be able to notice any behavior changes when it gets closer. The last day or so she has been a little stubborn and more ornery than normal- but I figure that is just from how uncomfortable she is when the foal is trying to move into position. This morning her sides were a little flat/sunken in looking, but her left side was poking out quite a bit near the bottom. I think the foal must be trying to get in the right position or something!

Anyway, here are some pics from this morning... I moved her back into her old pen for a couple hours so she can run around- this evening she will go back to the foaling pen















That hooha is definitely not ready, don't ya think?

Her tailhead is softer than it has been- but she can still take her tail away from me easily.
















There ya go!! (let me know if I am over-doing it on the pictures!)


----------



## mthowdy (May 1, 2012)

Just went and checked on her, and there was something weird about her hooha.

I'm not positive, but it seemed like a mucus plug or something came out. Other than that, all normal.

She was walking around lifting her tail so I went and looked and found that. She is still pale pink, but it is darker than yesterday. I'd put pictures up, but I fear being reported on photobucket for a picture like that! Haha, what would people think??!

She has continued her butt rubbing, rolling and this weird little kick/stomp/scratch motion with one back leg- not excessively often, but a couple times throughout the day.


----------



## Becky (May 1, 2012)

You can post pictures on here without using Photobucket. As long as you have them in your computer, you can click on 'More Reply Options', then at the bottom you can attach files and browse for them in your computer. Mine are in Pictures and that way I don't have to put 'pony porn' in Photobucket!





Good luck with your mare!


----------



## mthowdy (May 1, 2012)

Becky said:


> You can post pictures on here without using Photobucket. As long as you have them in your computer, you can click on 'More Reply Options', then at the bottom you can attach files and browse for them in your computer.  Mine are in Pictures and that way I don't have to put 'pony porn' in Photobucket!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could do that, but right now the best way for me to get online is through my phone, so photobucket is the only option for uploading pictures! Pony porn- ahahahaha!!

Thanks


----------



## AnnaC (May 1, 2012)

I've noticed that leg stomping seems to be the in thing with the mares this year - so again she's being quite normal! LOL!!

I would have said that she still has a few days to go from the look of her udder and hooha, but you never know, wspecially as her udder has filled so fast. Watch that pink colour - you might need to keep a closer eye on her if it gets any darker.





Oh, and we will never get tired of pictures!


----------



## mthowdy (May 1, 2012)

AnnaC said:


> I've noticed that leg stomping seems to be the in thing with the mares this year - so again she's being quite normal! LOL!!
> 
> I would have said that she still has a few days to go from the look of her udder and hooha, but you never know, wspecially as her udder has filled so fast. Watch that pink colour - you might need to keep a closer eye on her if it gets any darker.
> 
> ...


Well at least she is following the trends haha!

I'm thinking (more hoping) that she goes sometime within a week from today. I laid down some straw for her- not too much, and I will add more when she gets ready to foal.

I'll post some pictures when I go out tonight.

My new plan is to just park my car next to her pen and sleep in there (it's actually really comfortable, dont ask how I know haha) so I can be right by in case it starts to happen- and I can just look out the window to check on her.

I'm going to start that tonight, and do hourly checks.

I'll get more pics up later to see what you all think.

I just realized- my foaltime strips won't be here til Friday- she better hold out long enough for me to at least use one! Haha


----------



## mthowdy (May 1, 2012)

No pics for tonight since it was too dark and it probably wouldn't help anyway...


----------



## Eagle (May 2, 2012)

mthowdy said:


> Just went and checked on her, and there was something weird about her hooha.
> 
> I'm not positive, but it seemed like a mucus plug or something came out. Other than that, all normal.
> 
> ...





mthowdy said:


> I could do that, but right now the best way for me to get online is through my phone, so photobucket is the only option for uploading pictures! Pony porn- ahahahaha!!
> 
> *You can always email your pony porn to me *
> 
> ...


I have slept in my car quite a few times sssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## mthowdy (May 2, 2012)

Eagle said:


> I have slept in my car quite a few times sssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


Haha, oh me too! I can keep a secret





The cricket dance- perfect name!!

If that WAS her mucous plug (I could be wrong) how long until she "should" show me this baby??!

I am doing two hour checks tonight- her udder is not ready so I think I'm safe with waiting every two hours.

She has been shopping though- I bet she has a big bag to show me tomorrow morning.

She is still pale inside- earlier when it was dark it must have been from her laying down or something.

I will email you the pony porn pics tomorrow, and do the others on photobucket!! Thanks!


----------



## mthowdy (May 2, 2012)

Midnight check done. She looks fine so I'm going to skip the 2 am check and go out at 4 am. I'll see how she looks and then probably just go to back to sleep til eight or nine if her udders still look the same.





I think we are a good two or three days off at least, but I am trying to get used to checking in like this every couple hours- in a day or two I will check in every half hour or less (probably going to sleep in my car out there)





(I keep checking the tracking updates on the foaltime test strips, I can't wait until they get here! I hope I can get milk out, when I went out at 10 I couldn't get anything- but maybe I'm doing it wrong?)


----------



## AnnaC (May 2, 2012)

LOL!! If I keep your secrets, will you also keep mine??





Actually last year daughter followed your idea Ben except she used our horse lorry instead of a car! She was foaling our mares at her partner's farm, he has a huge agricultural barn and she made foaling pens in a small area of it. Then she drove the horse box inside and parked it with the big window in the living area right next to the mare who was expected to foal. She spent the nights either working on her computer or catching the odd snooze - sitting on the seated area, arm on the window ledge, head on her arm, eyes looking out the window. If she fell asleep, her arm would slide off the narrow ledge and wake her up again. LOL!! Well it worked because I got a phone call to say 'here we go' and I had time to jump in my car, drive across our mountain and arrive in time to see a cute little colt lying on the straw beside his proud Momma. So vehicles can play an important part in foaling minis - amongst other uses!


----------



## mthowdy (May 2, 2012)

I'm a pretty good secret keeper haha





I plan to just pull my car up to the stall and have my computer with some movies, phone to get on here and update/call anyone, foaling kit, and some other things and just check in every twenty minutes or so and see how she is doing. It shouldn't be too bad- I won't even have to get out of the car but I might have to continue that for a week if she decides to follow everyone else's mares!


----------



## AnnaC (May 2, 2012)

How's Mary looking today? Might we have a baby tonight or is she going to wait a bit longer - until she totally exhausts you. LOL!!


----------



## mthowdy (May 2, 2012)

Mary is definitely getting ready...but I think tonight will be baby free.

Her hooha has definitely relaxed and elongated, and it looks a little different.

I was able to get a pin prick sized drop of clear fluid out of her udders today- but that was all.

Her udder went down during the day, so I doubt he is ready to foal tonight... Regardless I will be sleeping out in my car next to her stall





The foaltime strips will be here friday- so hopefully by then I will have something to test.

She has been enjoying her day in her foaling pen- I took her for a long walk and she got pretty tired- I think she will just stay in there and get comfortable until she decides it is time





I'll put pictures up tomorrow...I want you guys to see her belly!


----------



## mthowdy (May 2, 2012)

Ok something weird is going on!!

About an hour ago I went out and scooped out her pen/stall. Then a minute ago I went out to check on her and there were about ten piles of poo- about half of them were mushy consistency.

I lifted up her tail and there was some fluid on her thighs- like dirty water kind of. Did her water break or did she just pee??!!!

I'm freaking out!! I'm going to go back out every half hour until someone tells me to calm down!


----------



## Eagle (May 3, 2012)

Go out there and sit with her, it sounds like she is ready to foal.


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 3, 2012)

Sending prayers for a happy foaling!! Any news Renee? You forgot to tell him to take the computer out to the barn to give updates! Im heading to sleep but when I wake I sure hope to hear some good news!!


----------



## mthowdy (May 3, 2012)

Ok I've been sitting with her....and nothing. She had another poo- but this one was normal.

I checked her udders and they are slightly warm, but flabby. (is that a word?)

She is still what I would consider her normal pink color inside- but her hooha is definitely swollen.

Could this just be pre labor or something?

I'm going to continue checking on her every twenty minutes or so- I don't want to annoy her, but I don't want to miss it! But I'm thinking this might be a false alarm- (hopefully not haha!)


----------



## mthowdy (May 3, 2012)

Just checked in on her- she is standing in the only spot in the entire pen that is getting hit with rain. So typical of her- she loves the rain!

Question- wouldn't I be able to get some colostrum out if she were going to foal in the next couple hours? In other words- do mares always secrete colostrum prior to foaling?

I am just wondering if it is safe to go back to checking her every forty five minutes or so- her udder doesn't feel ready to me, and her hooha is still light pink. What do you think?

To be safe I'm going to do half hour checks for the next two hours, then if there aren't any changes I will sleep a little longer in between


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 3, 2012)

Thank you for keeping us posted. now I really am going to bed!!


----------



## mthowdy (May 3, 2012)

Ah I'm a nervous wreck now!! Not that you freaked me out, but now that someone who knows what they are doing confirmed my suspicions I am a little anxious!!

I'm trying to keep calm, and Mary seems to be staying calm. But every time I check on her- and this has been the same forever, so it's nothing new- she get excited to see me. So I hope I'm not stressing her out by checking so often.

I really hope I'm just over thinking all this and she is just tricking us tonight- the rain has really kicked up in the last twenty minutes and now it is getting windy. But, I suppose that is typical of a mini mare- foal at the most inconvenient time haha.

I'll be sure to keep everyone updated, but I think a closer eye should be spent on Sandy's thread for Lexi/Fancy!!


----------



## mthowdy (May 3, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Many mares foal during storms -- something to do with pressure changes. I know many get excited when storms are coming, as they expect the mares to foal.
> 
> Don't be a nervous wreck. You've been waiting for this, and it's possible it will happen tonight. Just enjoy the ride, while you watch her carefully. This is a time for excitement, and you need to have your "wits" about you in case she needs you. So, just enjoy!!
> 
> ...


That is interesting!

I'm trying to remain calm- and you definitely helped!




thanks!

If I were to go with my gut feeling- I'm gonna say she holds out on us tonight. She was munching on her alfalfa- and standing in the rain again!! There is only one spot, probably 3x5 feet, that the rain gets to- and she stands right in the middle of it!

I don't know if it is possible in twenty minutes, or just my imagination, but It seemed like her udder went down.


----------



## mthowdy (May 3, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Always go with the "gut" -- we've had many a foal born safely because someone was following their "gut" and decided to watch their girl.
> 
> She may well hold out tonight. Check her a few more times, and then start spacing them out more if you don't see any continuing foaling signs. It's all about being attentive to changes -- so you're doing just great!!


I usually alway go with my gut, and it seems to steer me right!





I am going back out in half an hour and if she is looking the same I will go back out another half hour after- if no changes I'll probably do a couple hourly checks and then decide.

Maybe she is preparing for a daytime foal tomorrow?? Haha





I have to bring my dog into the vet at 9:30 so hopefully I can be gone for an hour and feel safe! (I won't leave if she looks like she might foal, but I really think she is trying to trick me)


----------



## Eagle (May 3, 2012)

Diane I am so glad you were still up and here to help Ben, We had a power cut and I have had one heck of a problem keeping it on. (mice must have chewed the wires)





Ben stay calm and keep an eye on her as Diane has said, if she stops any signs you can reduce her visits but it really would be best if you could pull up an old comfy chair and a blanket and just sit quietly where you can see her, she will soon get used to you being there. I know it is tough but it really is worth it. My friends don't call this "foaling season" they call it "zombie season"



cos I walk round in a trance state cos I am so tired after sitting up night after night.


----------



## AnnaC (May 3, 2012)

You are doing a great job Ben!! As to whether she might foal tonight or not, only she knows the answer to that LOL!! Which, as Renee said, is why we all spend weeks in a zombie state!





It is good if you keep visiting her, you wont 'disturb' her, she needs to get used to you popping in and out so that she is quite relaxed when she foals and you are right beside her to help. Many mares can suddenly change their minds and hold up their actual labour at the sudden unexpected appearance of a human, she needs to be totally familiar with your being around.





If all seems calm in the morning, I'm sure you will have the time to take your dog to the vet - nothing too serious I hope?


----------



## Eagle (May 3, 2012)

The house alarm went off at 4.30am and it took nearly an hour to switch it off, lol we had a bit of chaos cos Sandro kept shouting orders to do this do that and I was half asleep ROFL


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 3, 2012)

Sounds like you had a sleepless night... How is Mary this morning?


----------



## mthowdy (May 3, 2012)

Alright everyone....no foal last night from Mary!! Looks like Sandy & Gracie got what I wanted- a flashy little colt with two blue eyes!!!

Anyways, last night I kept doing half hour checks. At one point I went in to her stall to check her out, kneeled down for a minute and fell asleep! Haha- I woke up to Mary nudging my face





I have some pictures to post- cant wait to hear what you all think! After I get back from the vet I will post them.

Oh, and it actually is kind of serious. My dachshund has IVDD, acute neurological deficit, and it is getting worse. He is unable to walk or control his hind legs- he has a hard time controlling his bowel movements and bladder. I don't have the $7000 for the surgery he needs- so we are trying to figure something else out. I've been pretty heartbroken these last two days- its been hard to get out of bed and see him jut laying there, unable to move.

Hopefully I can keep him happy and pain free. We are looking into wheelchairs, but he will still need some type of surgery to help him. Ugh


----------



## AnnaC (May 3, 2012)

Oh Ben, I'm so sorry about your little Daxy, I really hope that something can be done to help him. Will be saying prayers for him and for you. Please let us know what your vet says and keep us up to date with his progress.

Sending you ((((HUGS))))


----------



## mthowdy (May 3, 2012)

Mr Wags is adorable!

Unfortunately Murphy isn't doing very good. The accupuncture doesn't seem to be helping any more. He can't control his bowels, he is knuckling over- and the worst part is I feel like the worst person ever because I can't afford the surgery that could save him.

I don't know if I have any other options than to give him up to someone who can take care of him (highly unlikely finding someone who wants a dog who needs 7 thousand in surgery) or put him down. He is only 6 and he is my little man and this is the worst day I've had in a long time. I don't know what to do, I just want him to be back to his normal self.

We are going back in on Saturday- and unless I win the lottery or something, I'm not sure what will happen. I guess my only hope is to be able to keep him happy and pain free- but what kind of quality of life would he have if he can't control his bowels, or walk? Not a very good one.

Sorry for the rambling- i am just upset and don't know what to do. I failed my poor Murphy





Just something for all dachshund (or any other animal) owners- be very careful with how you pick your dog up, don't let them jump, don't let them run up and down stairs, start acupuncture now to keep their back healthy, and get some kind of pet insurance before something like this happens so if it does happen you aren't stuck with by having a way to help. Not many people just have 7000 dollars laying around, especially not me. I never expected this to happen- and I guess it is my fault for not being prepared.

I really hope Mary doesn't want to foal today- I don't want to ge out of my bed, or move at all for that matter.


----------



## mthowdy (May 3, 2012)

Well I decided to turn Mary out into the smaller field that doesn't have fescue in it. I'll let her roam for a couple hours then put her back in the foalin pen.

She really wanted to move around, and since I feel like garbage due to the whole Murphy thing, I figured it wouldn't hurt to let her have some free time.

I think we will have to wait a couple more days to see a baby!


----------



## palsminihorses (May 3, 2012)

mthowdy said:


> Mr Wags is adorable!
> 
> Unfortunately Murphy isn't doing very good. The accupuncture doesn't seem to be helping any more. He can't control his bowels, he is knuckling over- and the worst part is I feel like the worst person ever because I can't afford the surgery that could save him.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry to hear about your little Murphy. So sad. My brother and sis-n-law are going through the same problem with their part-dachshund. If she doesn't come out of it this time, 'the decision' will have to be made.

HUGS to you at this difficult time!


----------



## Eagle (May 3, 2012)

Ben I am so sorry for you and Murphy


----------



## mthowdy (May 3, 2012)

Thanks ladies, it really helps.

I'm not going to get my hopes up- but I do have some good news. About two hours after Murphys latest acupuncture/check up, I brought him outside to try and go potty- he tried to walk and was actually able to use one of his back legs!! No knuckling over on that foot, but still on the other.

The pain relief must be really helping with movement.

I've scheduled an appointment with a local neurologist- the soonest I could get in was Monday, I wish it was sooner but nothing else I can do.

After talking to them over the phone, and reading some of his patients stories on their website, I'm feeling optimistic. Although surgery is most likely not an option due to lack of funds, this neurologist believes in trying everything else under the sun- so I'm sure there will be something that will at least help. I'd be happy if he could just control his bowels again- I know it will be sad/hard for him to not be able to walk, but I will get him a wheelchair and make the best life for him possible.

I'm feeling a lot better, but still a little depressed.

Mary is really enjoying her turn out time- she has been running around and rolling, getting covered in mud of course.

Luckily we are supposed to have a sunny weekend, so hopefully she can dry off and I can get her clean before it is time to deliver this baby!

This wet weather is really making my mood worse- it is stressing me out thinking about her foaling in the rain/mud, and having the foal be soaked all the time. They have plenty of dry places to stand, but Mary seems to prefer standing in the rain!

Any suggestions on a foal blanket?? I've been looking for one, but didn't know if there is something specific I should get- especially size wise!


----------



## Eagle (May 3, 2012)

I bought my foal rugs from Rivendell Miniatures.

http://www.rivendellminiaturehorses.com/Foalblankets2.htm

I really hope you find something to help little Murphy.


----------



## MountainWoman (May 3, 2012)

Ozark Mountain Mini Tack had some also Ebay might have some as well. Hope you find something.


----------



## AnnaC (May 3, 2012)

I'm so sorry that the prognosis was not better for little Murphy, but great to hear about the fact that the acupuncture seemed to have an effect!

I'm praying that the neurologist will be able to help in some way. Will be thinking of you and Murphy on Monday. Meanwhile, although it must be very difficult, please try not to feel bad about the whole sad affair, it is not your fault that this has happened. But apart from this, animals do pick up on your feelings and I expect little Murphy could really do with you feeling 'up beat' right now to help him get through this, and of course Mary needs you to be the same, inspite of the fact that I know you must be feeling beyond awful right now. I'm so very sorry for you.

On another note, yes you are quite correct, puppies should not be allowed to climb steps/stairs until they are mature, and to pick up a dog correctly always place one hand under their chest between their front legs and the other hand under or between their back legs. You see so many people walking around with small dogs tucked under their arm with the back end 'trailing' downwards. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!

I expect Mary enjoyed her time out today - the safe grass will be good for her and she needs plenty of moving around and a chance to have a good roll - mud or no mud LOL!! Your little foal may well be born with plenty of coat to keep him or her warm, but it never hurts to have a rug ready just in case as babies cant control their temperature until they are several weeks old. But, just as you dont want the foal to get cold, it is also important that they dont over heat, so you will have to keep an eye out for the weather temperature to warm up suddenly.

How is Mary looking today - any changes, even small ones?


----------



## Eagle (May 3, 2012)

Wonderfully put Diane.


----------



## mthowdy (May 3, 2012)

Thank you guys for the kind words, it really does help.

I know this is going to be tough, but I also know that Murphy still has some living to do- and I'm going to get him up to the highest quality of life possible, and as soon as that isn't manageable we will make some decisions. But until that time comes, which it hasn't yet, I'm going to remain positive and as upbeat as I can- for Murphy, Mary & myself.





Ok Mary has been really enjoying running around (well not actually running, haha- she can't move very fast but she tries) and has been grazing like a pregnant horse should





Her bag went waaaaaay down in the couple hours she has been turned out- but when I was out there spending time observing her, she was rolling quite a bit and kicking/stomping her back leg. I think her vulva is darkening too- but could that be from the rolling?

She has also been lifting and swishing her tail quite a bit since yesterday.

I'm going to leave her turned out for another couple hours, then put her back in her foaling pen. I think when I give feed her dinner I will put her in the 'stable' for the night- unless she doesn't seem to like that.

I will be sleeping in the car tonight, again- checking in every half hour. I think we might be closer than I thought.

Here is a picture of her belly- it really changed in the last couple days (I think). Please excuse her wet and muddy self- she couldn't resist rolling in all the muddy spots!






And her hooha- I still think it could use some more elongating, but i think it has progressed since the last pictures.






When I go out later I will get udder pics, more side shots, one from behind, and a picture of the color to see what you guys think.

She wasn't very cooperative when I was trying to take pictures- she wante to be in my lap, and then she kept turning her butt to me so I would scratch it. Haha


----------



## AnnaC (May 3, 2012)

I would say she getting really close. As she is quite a 'short' mare in length she may not get the classic V sign with her tummy, but she does have a nice 'straight' line down from her back leg to the underside of her tummy - if you can understand me? In my 'short coupled' mares I count this as their V. Also her vulva has elongated so all looking good! Will be interested to know the colour inside her vulva, even if you cant get a picture. I wouldn't worry about her bag going down - sticky milk is positive though.





Night's in the car are now essential!!


----------



## mthowdy (May 3, 2012)

I totally know what you are saying!! I think her belly is about as progressed as its gonna get- but I could be wrong about that!

So her hooha does look like it has elongated to you? I thought that might just be my eyes playing tricks on me.

I still can't get anything out of her udder. But I will be watching her closely tonight.


----------



## Mima Acres (May 3, 2012)

mthowdy said:


> Thank you guys for the kind words, it really does help.
> 
> I know this is going to be tough, but I also know that Murphy still has some living to do- and I'm going to get him up to the highest quality of life possible, and as soon as that isn't manageable we will make some decisions. But until that time comes, which it hasn't yet, I'm going to remain positive and as upbeat as I can- for Murphy, Mary & myself.
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear about your dog Murphy but to me it sounds like you're doing your best so I hope you don't feel down on yourself about failing him. Sometimes things like that happen. I have a corgie who has back pain, she's no where near as bad as Murphy but it's sad to see her at only 6 years old not having near as much spunk as our 12 year old corgi





The weather here is pretty gross too, but like you said there's a great chance of good weather for the weekend





Wow, she looks to have made progress from that side profile view, to my non expert eye  Your description of trying to get Mary to allow you to take pictures made me laugh because she sounds like Blondie. I think if she had the chance she would crawl in my lap, every time I bend down for a picture she comes over begging for scratches.


----------



## mthowdy (May 3, 2012)

I'm about to head out and move Mary back into her foaling pen- I will take a picture of everything and post it ASAP!!

I hope a foal is in the very near future too- it would really brighten my days! As long as everything goes according to plan- that is.


----------



## mthowdy (May 3, 2012)

Alright here are some hooha and udder pictures!!!

I don't think she is quite ready to foal tonight- but I guess that could change quickly. Regardless I'm keeping a watchful eye on her and will update you all.

I'm going to do what I did last night- twenty minute checks, then increase the amount of time in between checks if things arent progressing. It worked good last night, so might as well continue it!





Anyways...here are the hooha and udder pictures...






Her udder went way down after being turned out- but she has big front boobs again!
















She wouldn't stand far enough away from me for the other pictures- and kept turning her head when I was trying to get a belly shot from behind. So typical.

Like I said, I don't think tonight is the night- but I think we are close. Maybe this full/super moon weekend will do it!


----------



## mthowdy (May 3, 2012)

Yes, I think she could definitely do some shopping. If she follows her pattern she will be pretty full in the morning.

Her tail head isn't very soft, and when I took those pictures she definitely had resistance in her tail- she took it right away from me.

I think she is holding out for the sun...tomorrow is supposed to be rainy, but from Saturday on it is supposed to be nice- so hopefully she waits til a nice warm night





I don't think I will need to do half hour checks throughout the entire night, but I will for the first couple hours.

Update in the morning!! (unless something starts happening!)


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 3, 2012)

So very soon.......


----------



## mthowdy (May 4, 2012)

Just checked on her and she is looking like she definitely has some time. Udder is deflated and not warm, and it was really hard to keep her tail up long enough but she is still her normal light pink.

I'm thinking she isn't going to foal tonight- maybe tomorrow, maybe the next day, maybe in a week- but I don't think tonight. (although I wouldn't mind if I just jinxed it! Haha)


----------



## chandab (May 4, 2012)

Ben, I don't know if they would help or not, but Springtime, Inc has a great product for dogs that you might want to at least look into. It might not help, but it certainly won't hurt.

Here's the link to the product page: http://www.springtimeinc.com/product/fresh-factors/dogs

The testimonial page: http://www.springtimeinc.com/t_fresh_factors-2010

My Aussie got hurt as a very young dog, I put her on Fresh Factors at that time, and she was on them til her passing at 13.5 years old. She loved her daily "treats", and took them easily.


----------



## Eagle (May 4, 2012)

Great pics Ben, she is moving forward very well



her hooha is elongated more but it still isn't swollen or looking ready and her udder still needs quite a bit of shopping so I think you will still have to wait a while to see your baby. I wouldn't stop checking her though as she needs to get used to your visits.



I know it is tiring but believe me a few weeks dedication is well worth it when you get a healthy baby.


----------



## mthowdy (May 4, 2012)

Eagle said:


> Great pics Ben, she is moving forward very well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just got done with my hourly check! I'm going to continue this until it gets closer to foaling- then check every twenty minutes from my car parked next to her


----------



## Eagle (May 4, 2012)




----------



## mthowdy (May 4, 2012)

Alright...after a looong, and uneventful night, I'm here to report that we are still foal-less.

Mary has been acting strange today- I turned her out again because she enjoyed it so much yesterday. In about an hour or two I'm going to put her up and feed her the daily ration of alfalfa.



(later tonight I will feed her the night portion of the mare/foal feed and refresh her alfalfa)

Oops- got sidetracked there! Anyways, she has been acting weird. She keeps doing weird things with her back legs- like keeping them close, favoring one or the other (it switches), and kicking/stomping as usual. It's not that she loses balance, but occasionally she will kick or swing her leg and wobble.

I'm keeping a close eye on her. Her udder was the same this morning as last night, I was surprised. But I did get some clear fluid out- not very sticky. At least when my strips get here (should be any hour now) I will have something to test.

Her hooha is a little more swollen I think- here's a pic.






Udder











I'll let you know when I test the fluid I can get out of her udder!

I think we are getting close!!


----------



## Sandy B (May 4, 2012)

She is definitely making her way towards foaling, but I still think you got quite a ways to go yet. Her udder will get fuller (probably) and they typically get dark & shiny and lose some of the hairy look. Her hooha still needs to swell more and elongate. They do seem to do a lot of weird stuff in the weeks approaching foaling that keeps us on their toes. Turn out is so great for these gals and the exercise is good too!


----------



## AnnaC (May 4, 2012)

I know that she doesn't look quite ready in the udder and hooha department, but that colour inside is certainly darkening?? Is that its actual colour or does it look darker here because of the camera or the posting? I would count on that colour rather than any up and down behaviour of her udder as she is not a maiden mare and things COULD happen and change quickly once they start. Also her shifting her legs and appearing a bit wobbly at times could mean the foal has done a shift?????

All very exciting!


----------



## lilysmom (May 4, 2012)

Heres hoping for foals this weekend! Maybe one of us will get one LOL!


----------



## mthowdy (May 4, 2012)

OK- the test strips arrived and I was able to get a drop out to test.

It's around a 7.2 so I guess that means not tonight.

It must just be the picture/lighting because it isn't as red as it looks in the pic.

She has continued to roll, in all the muddy places of coarse!! I just brushed her again this morning and now she is covered in mud and pine needles. Oh well...


----------



## Eagle (May 5, 2012)

I agree Diane, I would think Mary is at least a week or so off yet. As Sandy said, her udder needs to grow and loose the hair,and her hooha has a bit to go yet too.

Still keep checking her Ben so she gets used to it and better to be safe. I look forward to hearing a morning update.


----------



## mthowdy (May 5, 2012)

Of coarse I think we are closer than we are- and then those darn foaltime strips prove it. Ugh. I wish she was testing yellow, but she is still at a 7.2ish so I think you ladies are right.

I wouldn't mind her having it exactly one week from today- that would be the day I bet my brother some money on haha 

Nothing new this morning. Udder looking the same, hooha the same, belly the same. I was able to get another drop of clear fluid out for testing- it isn't sticky, but it isn't NOT sticky if you know what I mean.

She keeps doing that weird back leg thing, an has been kicking/swinging them more. She was also very ornery with me this morning- which isn't normal, especially when I am delivering her food!

Last night I did hourly checks for a while, then cut back to every two hours. I think she is used to me checking on her- now if she would just remember to have the baby during one of my checks! Haha



of coarse as we get closer I will start checking on her more often, and I will move back into the car- but for the next couple nights I think we are safe with what I'm doing (and safe to sleep in my comfy bed rather than the car!).

As soon as her hooha starts swelling & turns darker, her udder fills, and her milk tests closer to a 6 than a 7 I will start watching her like a hawk. And I realize it could be any one of those changes, or a combination of any of them- so as soon as one thing looks right I will take that as my sign





I'll post some pictures either later or tomorrow!


----------



## Eagle (May 5, 2012)

We will let you sleep in your comfy bed until she gets to 6.4 then *NO MORE SLEEP*


----------



## mthowdy (May 6, 2012)

Just checked in on her- did the second milk test for the day and we are somewhere between 7.0 & 7.2. Not tonight.

And she did not want me touching her tail- definitely has resistance. But her hooha looks the same.

Looks like the super moon has no bearing on her at all.


----------



## Sandy B (May 6, 2012)

Just wanted to check in to see how Mary is coming along. So glad you got your test strips and that you can get something out to test! I think she is a week away or so just looking at her udder, then again I just had a mare foal with hardly any udder, but it was much more hair free and darker than Mary's. She looks good though and is going through the motions leading to foaling. Hang in there and take a nap as you need to


----------



## mthowdy (May 6, 2012)

Sandy B said:


> Just wanted to check in to see how Mary is coming along. So glad you got your test strips and that you can get something out to test! I think she is a week away or so just looking at her udder, then again I just had a mare foal with hardly any udder, but it was much more hair free and darker than Mary's. She looks good though and is going through the motions leading to foaling. Hang in there and take a nap as you need to


Her udder is really weird, because when she first starting developing it it was tiny and then within a week it was huge, then two days after that it goes back down and stays down for the last five days. I'm really hoping it goes back up and she develops the typical text book udder to help me decipher her foaling time





I'm really hoping she has it on the 12th or 13th, but I guess any day will do



it would be nice if it was sometime in the next week to ten days- I've only been doing nightly checks for like three days and I'm pretty tired.

Tonight I'm just going to check her a couple times and go back to sleep- she is holding that baby in through this super moon.

Congrats again on your two new colts- they are both amazing! I'm really hoping Mary has something that looks like Rowdy with two blue eyes but has her conformation- but I will take anything as long as it is healthy





I wish one of you were closer so you could come see her in person and give me your opinion!

But- I am so happy with the foaltime strips! They are so easy to use and read, and it is really helpful and it gives me reassurance. I know pH can drop quickly, but with her being at a 7.2 I think we are safe sleeping tonight. I really hope it tests somewhere in the 6's tomorrow


----------



## mthowdy (May 6, 2012)

Ok here's an update!! She is definitely dropping in pH.

Yesterday it was a definite 7.2 and this morning it is 7.0 with a hint of 6.8



I'm going to test her again at dinner time, and I'll take some updated pics then too.

I still don't think her hooha is ready- it looks nothing like the mares that have foaled looked like. Her udder is about the same, maybe a little bigger.

She is only going tonne allowed to be turned out for a couple hours max- then she is going back into the dry lot to do some shopping! Haha





She is starting to get fed up with me checking her hooha and udder. She has begun swishing her tail and moving her legs when I check. Maybe she found out I was posting the pics online....haha


----------



## lilysmom (May 6, 2012)

Lets go mary We need to start seeing these foals! You mares are holding on way to tight! You'll feel better once its out times a tickin!


----------



## mthowdy (May 6, 2012)

lilysmom said:


> Lets go mary We need to start seeing these foals! You mares are holding on way to tight! You'll feel better once its out times a tickin!


Haha



I will relay your message on to Mary, then send one to Lily for you! Haha


----------



## lilysmom (May 6, 2012)

LOL....this has dragged on to long it has to end eventually. I think im safe to sleep tonight lilys milk is still thick and sticky like honey but her bag went down today and no other real changes so we wait....and wait LOL


----------



## cassie (May 6, 2012)

Mary is looking great



I agree with the others maybe in the next week, but these mares seem to be having lots of fun in keeping us in suspence this year... how many days is she now?


----------



## mthowdy (May 6, 2012)

Thanks Cassie, I hope she goes in the next week!

I'm not sure when she was bred as i didnt own her then, and the previous owners pasture bred- all I know is she was turned out with Rowdy June 1st, probably about a week after she lost her foal.

I've been using June 15th as an estimated breeding date, and by that she is somewhere around the 330 day mark.

Just tested her milk again- its about the same, 6.8. She is definitely not liking me trying to squeeze her there though.

Everything else is looking the same...so we wait another day and see what the morning brings





Personally, I'm hoping for a full udder and a swollen hooha- but that's just me. (if I said that anywhere else I would be a total perv, but you all know what I mean! Haha)


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 7, 2012)

Haha. I know, I always think what would people think if they got ahold of my phone, and scanned my pictures! Probably would want me arrested! Lol poor girls.


----------



## mthowdy (May 7, 2012)

Alright ladies, I have had quite the day. It was long (still not over), hot, and very eventful.

First off, this morning I brought Murphy into a neurologist to see what he had to say. To him things are looking really good, but he said the only option from this point on is surgery- otherwise I will just have to watch and wait for Murphy to get worse and eventually be totally paralyzed.

The surgery is expensive, but not as much as the other vet quoted me. And, the neurologist does payment plans- so right now we are considering surgery. I just have to come up with 1/3 of the total cost before I can schedule it- and luckily I think I will have it by this weekend. Hopefully next Monday, Murphy will be in surgery getting all fixed up



the neurologist gave me a 95% chance of full recovery- and that is good enough for me! Plus, part of the surgery involves removing the other discs even though they haven't ruptured, to eliminate the possibility of them rupturing in the future. Apparently my 6 year old mini dachshund is a perfect candidate. Keep your fingers crossed!

Now on the rest of my eventful day......after the four hours it took to get to the neurologist, see him and drive home, I was pretty exhausted.....and as soon as we pulled in the driveway I was in for a surprise!

I could hear Mary whinnying like CRAZY so I jumped out of the car before pulling all the way in the driveway and ran over to her. I was expecting to see a baby still in the birth sack and her totally distraught- BUT what I did see freaked me out even more!

..there was Mary, standing in a corner looking up the road....and Rowdy? Well, he was nowhere to be found! I immediately paniced and started running to the pasture that I put him in this morning- and I was in for another surprise!!

Backstory real quick- I put Rowdy in a one acre pen every morning so he can eat all the grass he wants and get some exercise. The gate is a dog kennel gate and has 2 latches, one on top and one on bottom. I always put a clip in the top latch so he can't open it with his nose- which he has tried to do.

Anyways, I get to the pen I put Rowdy in and the gate is WIDE OPEN!! I am one hundred percent, no I am one billion percent sure I closed the gate AND put the locking pin in the latch this morning. That only leaves one explanation- someone came onto our property and opened the gate and LET MY STALLION OUT!!! I have no idea who would have done it, why they would have done it or when they did it- he was probably out for at least 2 hours.

After I saw the gate open I paniced even more. Up the road behind our house is where Mary was acting like Rowdy went- and when I ran up there everyone was standing on the road looking down at our property. I was almost certain someone had hit him or something- but I couldn't find him anywhere.

So I run back down to the house and go over to the neighbors house- she has QH mares, so I'm thinking he ran over there to try and "get some" haha- but once again, I couldn't find him and my neighbor hadn't seen him.

At this point I figured he made his way to a road and was trotting down it somewhere- a mile or two away at least. Luckily my mom is in town so she started driving down all the streets looking for a mini stallion.

While she was doing that I went and got some grain, his halter and lead and started calling him. Then, out of nowhere, he pops up in our back field (about 6 acres and UNFENCED) and starts running and bucking around. The grass is taller than he is, so I'm not surprised I couldn't see him laying down out there! (I'm assuming he was laying down out there somewhere)

As soon as he saw me and I saw him, I called out his name and he came right up to me. He put his head down into the halter, almost like saying, "where have you been? Just take me home please."

I am so happy and totally relieved to have found him. That would have been horrible with any other outcome!

I am also so very proud of him. One, for staying near the house. Two, for coming when called and basically haltering himself. When I first got him he wouldn't let anyone touch his head, ears, feet, and he was incredibley hard to catch. Now, he is like my 350 pound, hooved puppy dog





I can't take all the credit- I think his previous owners (not the ones I got him from, but the ones before that) did quite a bit of training with him. He seems to know commands, very good on a lunge line, and I've even got him to do some in hand jumping. I would love to think it was all from me just giving him more attention, but I've never trained a horse and he seems to just do whatever I am trying to get him to do.

I've been really trying to get him to trust me- and today proved that I am on the right direction. I couldn't be happier





Lastly- at least for now, I still have a couple hours left in my day to fit in more excitement so there could be more to come- Mary's udder is twice as full as yesterday's, but has gone down some since this morning. She is still testing at a 7.0ish, so we still have some waiting to do. I will post pictures when I feed her dinner- her belly seems to have changed, and I want to hear what you all have to say about her hooha and udder.

Ok so the last one wasn't very crazy or exciting, but it was something. Haha





Well, I'm off to take a nap before I do my other chores- then im going to buy some bike chains or something with LOCKS to prevent this from ever happening again.

I'll post pics later


----------



## cassie (May 7, 2012)

WOW what an eventful day you have had Ben, you poor thing!! I'm glad everything got sorted out in the end phew! that is one of my worst nightmares my horses getting out onto the road :s thank goodness it has never happened and touch wood it never will happen. now go take your nap and then please show us those piccies!!  I can't wait to see how miss Mary is looking


----------



## mthowdy (May 7, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Goodness!!! I was so scared reading your post, but so happy everything worked out all right!!! It could also be that Rowdy is a bit of a Houdini -- I've had several here just like that and currently have two that can open ANY gate, any time. One lets himself back in the pasture after finding he can't get in the barn, and the other just meets me in my "work area". They never go outside the "big gate" -- even though they could probably open it if they wanted to. Luckily, they don't do it very often, and it drove me crazy for quite some time -- but I guess they just like visiting their friends in the other pasture areas.
> 
> Looking forward to an update on Mary.
> 
> And good news about Murphy. We're behind you whatever you choose to do!!!


That thought came to mind- so after I caught him I put him back in there and say down where he couldn't see me to see if he would/could escape. I sat there for almost an hour- ok I was only awake for half of it, but still haha- and he didn't even go near the gate. He has been turned out in that pasture about 50% of the time he gets turned out, and he has never escaped before- but it is a possibility.

I'm going to put him back in there tomorrow and observe for a couple hours and see- but so far I'm really thinking it was the work of an ***hole. There is a group of teenage kids that are always driving by (their parents must live on the hill behind us) blaring their music and parking on the corner of our property. I'm wondering if it was them, maybe a "practical joke" or something... I probably won't find out who it was, but as long as it doesn't happen again it doesn't matter to me.

I just have to finish uploading the pics to photobucket and then I will post them!


----------



## mthowdy (May 7, 2012)

Ok here are the pictures! She had a nice brushing today and she really enjoyed it- almost as much as she needed it!

I'm going to have my friend come over tomorrow or Wednesday and help me clip her- most likely just he belly, but we will see how ambitious my friend is feeling. Haha





We will start with a casual shot






























She wouldn't let me get a picture of her Udder from the bottom, but it is a little bigger than yesterday- and lopsided- but still has a ways to go.

Going to test her at dinner time to see if we are dropping in pH at all. I'll let you know





So what do ya think?


----------



## palsminihorses (May 7, 2012)

Geez, I was sitting on the edge of my chair reading about your day! So glad that everything turned out well. And I'm happy to hear about Murphy's good news. He might not think so. LOL But it will be in his best interest.

If Mary's udder is still lop-sided, I'd say you have a few days to go.


----------



## mthowdy (May 7, 2012)

Oh I forgot to mention her pH at dinner time..

I don't know if this is possible or not, but it seems to have gone up to around 7.4. I could have been slightly off with my other readings, or with this one because I barely got anything so it was hard to tell what color the . was. Haha!

I'm beginning to think the worst....she has caught on to everyone's games and now she has formulated a plan- an evil plan....A plan to keep me waiting, and waiting, and make me think it's happening and then backtrack a week...ugh.

I hope she has it soon! (famous last words haha)


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 8, 2012)

Glad to hear your day got better! M ary is in cahoots with the rest of the ladies, huh? They are ALL playing games with us! Ugh!


----------



## cassie (May 8, 2012)

wow Mary is looking really really well and is progressing beautifully





I know you want this baby now Ben, but Mary is cooking that little foal to perfection for you and you just have to be patient, I bet even now she is painting a gorgeous white blaze down that chestnut face for you



I would say she could go another two weeks, especially given the fact that her PH has jumped back up again.



I'm hoping I'm wrong you must be exhausted! but I think that tummy has to drop some more and that udder has to fill more and teats seperate... now she could foal without much of an udder, but I know I would prefer a huge udder to feed that lovely little baby that she is cooking



we are here with you Ben and feel your pain, we have all had a trickster mare before I'm sure (including me and I have only had one foal LOL)





good lcuk and safe foaling when she does go for you


----------



## mthowdy (May 8, 2012)

Oh Cassie, I just know you are right



haha.

I'm fine with waiting two weeks or longer, as long as she doesn't burn the blaze off the baby





It's do crazy how her udder was so big within a week of developing it, and now three weeks later it is small again.

I guess we will just take this day by day and hope for quick progress, but be content with whatever happens and however long this takes


----------



## cassie (May 8, 2012)

mthowdy said:


> Oh Cassie, I just know you are right
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hehe, I know how hard it is to wait for your first baby to come.

note to Mary (keep the baby at the right temperature please we want loud markings and a beautiful blaze ) ta muchly.

it seems that ALOT of mares are doing this crazy up down with the udder. generally, mares take a month to bag up... and your mare has started that process so TECHNICALLY (if she goes by the book) she should start doing some good increases in that udder ready for that baby to come very soon


----------



## Eagle (May 8, 2012)

OH Shucks Ben I was on the edge of my chair frightened to read on



As Cassie said it is everyone's nightmare for their mini to get out on the road. I am so so so happy that all is well and your little man is home and safe. I had a stallion that would let himself out of his stable and all the other boys too, each day after lunch we would return to the stables to find all the boys playing out in the field



These were stallions of all ages so it was potentially dangerous. Well we called the police who told us that because it was private property we should install a camera. OMG I was so embarrassed to see my stallion letting himself out and then going and letting the others out, the strangest thing was that he only let the boys and never the mares out.

That is such good news about Murphy and as Diane said, whatever you choose to do we will stand by you.

Now we get to Miss Mary, she is progressing nicely but I would guestimate at least another 2 weeks.



Sorry Ben but she is still baking.


----------



## mthowdy (May 8, 2012)

Nothing new to report today. Well, actually her pH has either stayed the same or dropped slightly- but at least it isn't going up!

Ugh- not what I wanted to hear....at least two more weeks? Ah! I will surely be a zombie by then! Haha.

Like I said before, it really doesn't matter how long it takes- as long as he is cooked to perfection


----------



## Eagle (May 8, 2012)

Ben I am in the same boat as you, my mare is 323 days and showing no signs of foaling any time soon. It is all part of the mini fun


----------



## AnnaC (May 9, 2012)

I dont think that you will have to wait as long as two weeks to see Mary's new baby - she looks closer than that to me, but of course with these mares, who can be sure of anything! LOL!!

Hope you have recovered from your very stressful day Ben, that must have been very scarey for you, but it was wonderful to read of Rowdy's response to you once you had called him - brilliant!





And that is great news about Murphy - will be saying prayers for him next Monday.


----------



## mthowdy (May 9, 2012)

Oh Anna I hope you are right, I will keep my fingers crossed





This morning when I went to feed and check on everything, I was surprised to see she had done some shopping!!

I will post the pictures when I'm done uploading them!

Can't wait to see what you all think


----------



## kay56649 (May 9, 2012)

My mare foaled at 330 days last year and at 315 days this year, so never hurts to be prepared!


----------



## mthowdy (May 9, 2012)

K here are the pics-





















She has some big ol' front boobies today, and he udder is bigger than yesterday- but still has some filling to do. pH tested at 7.0 today.

Today she decided I could take as many pictures of her udder as I wanted, but as soon as I tried to lift her tail up for the glorious hooha picture, she decided the photo shoot was over. So no hooha pic for today, but it is looking the same as yesterday. Which makes me wonder....

...do ALL mares hooha's look swollen before they foal? Dumb question- but when I look at all the other threads, the mares hooha's all seem to be so elongated and swollen compared to Mary- and those other mares have swollen hooha's for a long time before foaling out....I hope that isn't a sign that Mary is going to take another month to show me this baby!


----------



## kay56649 (May 9, 2012)

I think it depends on the horse, but who knows!


----------



## lilysmom (May 9, 2012)

I believe the answer is yes they will all elongate and swell.....I believe some can do it shortly before delivery and some can do it awhile prior to....I could be wrong so dont quote me....Diane and Renee are the pros LOL. Ive just been reading everything I can find and think thats what I remember reading...dont feel bad if you have to wait another month...I have a feeling Ill be waiting with you



Lily is Killing me


----------



## Eagle (May 9, 2012)

Ben all mares will elongate and most swell too but as to when it depends on how the foal is sitting, as the foal gets into position it will put pressure on the hooha causing it to swell.

This is one of my mares last year 10 days before foaling and then the day she foaled, as you can see there is quite a difference.


----------



## mthowdy (May 9, 2012)

Thanks ladies! That really helps!





Well, nothing new to report right now- but we will see how she is looking at dinner time.

I'm really hoping you are right and I won't be waiting another month!

I'm going back to school on June 25 so I really hope she has it at least a week before that so I can spend a lot of time with them.

I can't imagine her going another month, but i guess if she were to foal at 350 that would be closer to the beginning of June.

The waiting is killing me, but at least she is looking good and progressing- no matter how slow.


----------



## lilysmom (May 9, 2012)

Ben trust me I pray for you that she doesnt go that long.....its not much fun that far out. Lily still refuses to give up that baby. I have threaten her several time but am seriously thinking about a trailer ride and a nice walk through the woods friday....hopefully to move things along



at this rate it probably wont work either


----------



## mthowdy (May 9, 2012)

Well here are tonight's pictures...she has really decided to keep her udder, and do some shopping! I can't wait to see what it looks like in the morning!

No foal tonight...oh well!


























....so?


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 10, 2012)

She is looking good, I'm thinking baby sooner rather than later!


----------



## AnnaC (May 10, 2012)

I told you several posts ago that you wouldn't be waiting two weeks for Mary to foal!! Good girl Mary, not long now!


----------



## mthowdy (May 10, 2012)

AnnaC said:


> I told you several posts ago that you wouldn't be waiting two weeks for Mary to foal!! Good girl Mary, not long now!


I've been banking on that post, haha



I won't hold it against you if she does go two weeks, but I really don't think she will.

I'm having doubts about the possibility of a baby on my moms birthday (12) or mothers day...but I guess things could change quickly!

I just wish her hooha would get its act together and catch up!


----------



## Eagle (May 10, 2012)

she is making great progress Ben, as soon as her milk test drops from 6.8 you will have a day or two to go


----------



## mthowdy (May 10, 2012)

Alright this morning she has a bigger udder than yesterday/last night!

AND- it is soooooo easy to get a sample to test. The last few days it hasn't been very easy, and I was only getting the smallest . to test....but now it's coming out so easy!

Will post pics after I take some!


----------



## Eagle (May 10, 2012)

sounds like progress to me


----------



## mthowdy (May 10, 2012)

Alrighty....here are the pictures!

I couldn't get very good Udder pictures so the one will have to do until later this evening.


----------



## mthowdy (May 10, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Okay, it looks like she still has a little rolling to do, to get baby perfectly positioned, in my opinion, although baby has dropped, and is certainly being carried a little "forward of center" -- so that's good. Her udder is looking better -- and will most likely coincide with her getting her baby in the "go" position -- I'm sure a few extra days of filling is what's needed.
> 
> So, all in all, she's making steady progress, and your little one should be arriving soon.


So good to hear! I just watched her roll about three times, and now she is laying down taking a nap.

I'm really looking forward to the next couple days to see how she progresses...I have a feeling she's kicking it into a higher gear





She still has a lot of resistance in her tailhead...she can clamp it down pretty tight.

Maybe after a few days of rolling, shopping, relaxing/elongating and loosening up we will see a baby


----------



## Eagle (May 10, 2012)

Diane you know how I love to be different




well I think Mary looks to be at the same stage as Odette and I don't expect a foal for at least 2 if not 3 weeks



Sorry Ben but her butt is still lovely and round and she just looks way to healthy, when they get close they get that sorry for themselves look. If Mary wants to prove me wrong that will be just fine but in the meantime lets place our bets.

I say *sorrel filly on the 24th May*


----------



## mthowdy (May 10, 2012)

Well I sure hope Diane is right- no offense! Haha





I couldn't resist checking pH again, I'm going to have to buy more strips if she decides to hold out for more than a week haha.

It is still 7.0 but I have hope it will drop soon



her udder is huuuge today compared to two days ago. I can only hope that it will be bigger tomorrow


----------



## mthowdy (May 10, 2012)

Eagle said:


> Diane you know how I love to be different
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok before I make any bets, I want to hear some expert opinion on what they could have.

On Rowdy's papers it says he is a Dun Pinto, and he is LWO+ and he has one blue eye. His site is Lucky Four Medicine Man and dam is Double A Little Windy.

Mary's papers say Sorrel with Flaxen Mane & Tail. Her sire is Flabys Hear The Thunder and dam is Just Kayla. Mary has some white spots on her back and little white hairs in places, but I am assuming that is from being 17 years old!

(doubt any of their parents are recognizable, just thought I'd list them)

Both of them come from pretty small lines, do hopefully this baby is the perfect mini size with great markings





So...what are the possibilities?


----------



## lilysmom (May 10, 2012)

I cant help with colors as Im clueless...LOL I just honestly would like to see either of our girls have their foals already.....this is like watching grass grow


----------



## mthowdy (May 10, 2012)

Just went to check her because she was laying flat out in the shade and her tail movements were suspicious. Nothing, of course.

But her hooha looks puffy to me compared to this morning...

Check it out-






And Renee, I think she is at the miserable stage haha....just look at this! But, I do think we are at least a week away.






I'm going to say May 19th, but I'm still not betting on a color until I hear some opinions on the possibilities.


----------



## lilysmom (May 10, 2012)

thats funny you picked may 19th.....I have a feeling thats when lily will go....only because thats the 1 night noone will be home



Im going to have a friend stay the night to be safe!


----------



## AnnaC (May 10, 2012)

Oh Ben, she is such a pretty girl - even when she's looking a bit mizz. LOL!!

As she missed the Super Moon I'm going t guess 20th May - the New Moon!!


----------



## RodeoHorsey (May 10, 2012)

I used a foal calculator and here are the (extremely vague) results of what the foal's color could be.

8.33% - 
​
*Black Tovero *

8.33% - 
​
*Black Tobiano *

8.33% - 
​
*Black Sabino *

8.33% - 
​
*Black Frame/Sabino *

8.33% - 
​
*Bay Tovero *

8.33% - 
​
*Bay Tobiano *

8.33% - 
​
*Bay Sabino *

8.33% - 
​
*Bay Frame/Sabino *

8.33% - 
​
*Chestnut Tovero *

8.33% - 
​
*Chestnut Tobiano *

8.33% - 
​
*Chestnut Sabino *

8.33% - 
​
*Chestnut Frame/Sabino *

Oh and if you're wondering who I am (I've never posted on this thread) I'm a newbie here =)


----------



## AnnaC (May 10, 2012)

Welcome to the Maternity Unit, Emily - great to have you with us.





So, as Diane says (and because we are a nosey, but very friendly lot) we need details (and of course pics if you can) of your minis. please!


----------



## mthowdy (May 10, 2012)

Wow! That is very informative!

You are spot on with Rowdy-

He has four white hooves, back two legs are all white, front legs have white socks with black knees and brown above that. His mane is all white except for his bangs, which I guess are black or dark brown. His tail is multicolored, but mostly dark with a few white hairs.

The patches on his body fade out into the white- if that means anything.

Here are some pictures of him.....





















So....still think he is a bay tobiano/frame (overo)/sabino? Haha, that sure is a mouthful!


----------



## mthowdy (May 10, 2012)

Oh man, I would die for a bay or black of any pattern! And a huge bonus would be if at least one blue eye snuck in





I'm going to place my bet now....

May 19th, Bay Tovero colt with one blue eye


----------



## Wings (May 10, 2012)

Hi Ben





I'm going to agree with Diane on the colours, not seeing a lot of dun there but he is probably bay with tobi/sabino/frame.

Colour wise you're most likely to get Bay followed by Chestnut and a small chance of Black. Plus the addition of what ever white the sire passes along



Could be a colourful bub!


----------



## Wings (May 10, 2012)

I'm still learning as well



But I use the term tovero much to same people's great annoyance 

I THINK you've got it right though!


----------



## RodeoHorsey (May 10, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Well, Emily.........show yourself, and let us know about you and your horses!! Do you have any mares getting ready to foal, or are you just joining us to help share the knowledge and have some fun???
> 
> WELCOME!





AnnaC said:


> Welcome to the Maternity Unit, Emily - great to have you with us.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I did have a horse named Coco that I basically trained myself but we had to sell her =( She was a normal sized horse probably 14.1 hands and bay. She is very pretty. But her new owners live right down the road so we can see her whenever we like. As for minis... I dont have any (yet...mwahaha) but I am getting one VERY soon. We have to finish adding an extra strand to our fence so the lil one cant get out. I am looking at a pregnant mare named sassy, a foal who is about 6 months old, or a mare who comes with her new baby. I would like to have the mare and baby because they could keep each other company. Oh, and I want to cart/ trick train when the baby gets old enough. Sorry for the super long post. Rowdy is beautiful by the way and Mary looks great!


----------



## Eagle (May 11, 2012)

Hi Emily and Welcome



You just be careful when you buy your mini cos they are VERY addictive and before you know it you will have a herd of little fluffy chips sitting outside


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 11, 2012)

I believe the sabino pinto gene can make a horse look like a roan in spots also.


----------



## mthowdy (May 11, 2012)

Nothing new to report today....she is acting about the same.

But she has been rolling and resting quite a bit....and her hooha is looking like it finally realized it has a job to do here soon. (hopefully)

Last night I had a dream that it was a little black pinto filly with a blue eye....but that could have been influenced by Gracie's new little filly!


----------



## lilysmom (May 11, 2012)

LOL...we both have about the same ideas as what we want. black pinto basically....thats funny. Fingers crossed you have a foal next weekend I surely wouldnt wish this wait on anyone.....its a horrible wait LOL


----------



## mthowdy (May 11, 2012)

Check out this UDDER! Sheesh Mary, you been doin some shoppin!!!











pH is at 7.0, more green than blue. I have hope it will start dropping- she is really filling up each night.


----------



## Eagle (May 12, 2012)

she iss going in the right direction Ben


----------



## AnnaC (May 12, 2012)

She's looking good Ben. Not long to go now - and she could move quickly as she has had foals before!!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 12, 2012)

Alright Mary! In the home stretch!


----------



## Sandy B (May 12, 2012)

Mary has been out shopping!! She might need to hit the stores a couple more times but I bet she does not have too many purchases to make. Come on Mary!!!


----------



## mthowdy (May 12, 2012)

She went shopping again!!! AND pH has dropped! For the last couple days it has been around 7.0-7.2 (it was probably 7.2 and it was just wishful thinking on my part reading at 7.0) but this morning it is testing way more green than blue! I'm thinking it is getting really close to dropping to 6.8. I'll be testing again later today to see, and I will post pictures then too.

It is so easy to get a sample to test now- basically just poke her udder and a drop comes out haha! It's getting FULL!

Last night she did a whole lot of rolling and when I went out there this morning she was sleeping. I hope she is preparing herself for the big event!


----------



## mthowdy (May 13, 2012)

Alright pH is at 6.8 and she has been acting really weird today. I'm going to keep a really close eye on her, and test her milk again later tonight to see if it's dropped any more.

Her udder is huge and warm, but it isn't tight. Her hooha definitely realized it had some catching up to do, and it did it. I'll take some pictures later this evening.

Here's the story about her strange behavior today:

This morning tested her milk while she was eating breakfast and it was 6.8. Udder and hooha looked good, but not ready to go.

Then about two hours later my Dad came running up to the house (him and my Mom came up to celebrate mothers day) saying Mary was down and acting weird.

I go over there with him and she was laying in her stall breathing really heavily, and grunting about every two or three breaths.

Her hooha looked HUGE an puffy and almost gaping open.

We sat and watched her for about an hour- and besides continuing the heavy breathing and grunting, occasionally she would look at her stomach and bite it, and every once in a while she would lay flat out.

Then she just stood up, pooped, got a drink and started eating her hay.

I've continued to watch her and she is doing a lot of butt scratching and weird things with her back legs. She also seems to be stretching.

If her pH wasnt where it is, I would have thought she was in labor- but her milk is not testing ready.

Strange, eh?

I'll be keeping a really close eye on her- I think we are getting close. I will be surprised if she doesn't have it by this weekend, but that's just from my newbie (and impatient) standpoint. Haha


----------



## Sandy B (May 13, 2012)

mthowdy said:


> Alright pH is at 6.8 and she has been acting really weird today. I'm going to keep a really close eye on her, and test her milk again later tonight to see if it's dropped any more.
> 
> Her udder is huge and warm, but it isn't tight. Her hooha definitely realized it had some catching up to do, and it did it. I'll take some pictures later this evening.
> 
> ...


LOL! She is just keeping you on her toes. Most all heavily pregnant mares sound horrendous when lying down. It almost sounds like they are pushing or holding their breath. Her hooha will also look pushed out and out of sorts from the pressure. All of this is completely normal for later term mares.

The butt scratching and leg itching is also all normal in late term mares'. Mine did it for weeks before they foaled. Drives you crazy. They can even make small little tears in their hooha from scratching so hard.

Mary is ticking along nicely, and is closer to foaling then not. Our Jasmine has tested 5 squares now for over 24 hours (when they test five squares 90% of mares foal within 12-24 hours) now. She is baking the spots on and black points I hope. It is so hard to wait on these mares!


----------



## mthowdy (May 13, 2012)

Sandy B said:


> LOL! She is just keeping you on her toes. Most all heavily pregnant mares sound horrendous when lying down. It almost sounds like they are pushing or holding their breath. Her hooha will also look pushed out and out of sorts from the pressure. All of this is completely normal for later term mares.
> 
> The butt scratching and leg itching is also all normal in late term mares'. Mine did it for weeks before they foaled. Drives you crazy. They can even make small little tears in their hooha from scratching so hard.
> 
> Mary is ticking along nicely, and is closer to foaling then not. Our Jasmine has tested 5 squares now for over 24 hours (when they test five squares 90% of mares foal within 12-24 hours) now. She is baking the spots on and black points I hope. It is so hard to wait on these mares!


I'm so glad I have your thread, stories and picture to take my mind off the wait for my own little one!

I hope Jasmine puts on a show for everyone at the BBQ, or waits til after and gives you a nice little present for mothers day



she sure seems ready!

Mary has been doing all these little things for the lat ten days or so, and I think with today being almost unbearably hot she is just getting miserable. Not that I want her to be miserable, but if it helps get that baby moving out I wouldn't mind haha


----------



## mthowdy (May 13, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> All sounding quite delightful and progressive!!! Good going Mary!!!!
> 
> It's really tight in there, and baby is pushing on Mary's diaphragm, making breathing more "noticable" and they can actually sound terrible, as Sandy said. This is just fine. Going flat was probably a response to get more air in there and not be so "squished" up.
> 
> ...


I am going out to take pictures right now!!!

She has been starting to act different, and I think she is just preparing for the big event- getting everything lined up and ready to go.

With how fast she has been progressing, I think we will have a baby pretty soon. The weather is supposed to be nice for the next week and a half, so it would be a good time!

I'm going to test her milk at least three times a day- morning, afternoon and bedtime. I've checking on her every other hour but now I'm going to move it up to every thirty minutes- at least for tonight to be safe, then see how things are looking from then on.

I'll be back to post pics soon!


----------



## mthowdy (May 13, 2012)

K here are the pictures!































So how do you think she is looking?


----------



## cassie (May 13, 2012)

WOW Ben she is looking GREAT! I think she will go in the next few days for you, I expect as she has been going text book for you that her tummy will get that awesome V shape to it, baby is still sitting just a little lopsided... and that should even out and her teats should seperate just a little more, I would think... and she could also get wax



I was so excited when my girl got wax! and that night she had her gorgeous little colt!!  LOVE wax LOL

watch her close Ben



she could go anytime!

safe foaling when she does go!!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 13, 2012)

Agreed Cassie, you said it all!  come on Mary


----------



## cassie (May 13, 2012)

LittleBittyBritches said:


> Agreed Cassie, you said it all!  come on Mary


Thanks Kara



shows how much I have learnt from this website in the last year! a year ago I would have had NO clue at all!! LOL





how is she going Ben?


----------



## mthowdy (May 13, 2012)

Well I sure am glad to hear that Cassie





She is going good- just gave her dinner and checked pH....6.8!

I'm going to check on her every hour for tonight and check pH again in about four or five hours to see if it's changing or not.

Her udder is so big!! And to me her belly looks really low, flat on the sides and very proportional- I think the baby is in position!

I'm just hoping her pH drops and her hooha elongates a little more in the next day or two- but I really think she will foal this weekend.


----------



## cassie (May 14, 2012)

I think your right Ben



I would say a few more days... maybe Thursday? just as a guess LOL

I would watch her like a hawk and keep an eye on that PH, Suzie stayed at 6.8 for 2 days then dropped off the chart!!! and foaled 3 hours later



won't be long thats for sure!


----------



## Sandy B (May 14, 2012)

Come on Mary!!


----------



## mthowdy (May 14, 2012)

I've been checking on her every half hour and she seems to be the same.

I think in an hour (after one more check) I will test her milk and see what it's looking like.

I hope you ladies are right- with my luck she will be at 6.8 for weeks! Hopefully she drops soon- I wouldn't mind a day time foal.

Ive been going through everything- have My foaling kit all stocked up and I've been reviewing all the videos I can find- if anyone has a good informational one please tell me!

(I've seen about all the ones I can find on the internet, now I'm just rewatching them)

Im also going to call the vet tomorrow and tell him we are getting close- give him a little warning in case he gets a 4 am phone call one of these nights.

I'm sort of nervous- but I feel as prepared as possible for being a newbie, mostly due to this site and all of you ladies!!





I'll update with pictures in the morning- maybe she will have a nice V for us and 6.4 pH





a guy can dream cant he? Haha


----------



## Eagle (May 14, 2012)

I am praying she foals soon to put you out of your misery Ben


----------



## mthowdy (May 14, 2012)

Eagle said:


> I am praying she foals soon to put you out of your misery Ben


Haha, oh thanks- I appreciate it





I think we are at least 3 days away- more like my bet, May 19th. Haha





And if she decides to go longer, I guess I will have to accept being a zombie for a while


----------



## Eagle (May 14, 2012)

do you remember what date I betted she would foal on?


----------



## mthowdy (May 14, 2012)

Eagle said:


> do you remember what date I betted she would foal on?


Sorrel Filly, May 24th.


----------



## Eagle (May 14, 2012)

ok thanks


----------



## mthowdy (May 14, 2012)

So I just went to check on her and she was down in her stall doing what she was doing earlier today- laying down and grunting occasionally, rymthmically. She rolled on to her side flat out and kind of rolled around a little and then got up and started eating some hay.

Went and grabbed a test strip- earlier today she was a dark 6.8, but just now she is a light 6.8- not quite a 6.4, but definitely different than earlier today!!

I'm going to go back out there every half our or so then see how it goes.

I have a feeling tomorrow night I'm going to be sleeping in the car right next to her stall, and until she foals. For tonight I will have my last night in my bed


----------



## mthowdy (May 14, 2012)

Oh and her hooha was blood red when I checked her pH this last time, but she had just got done laying down and rolling so I bet that was it.

Her udder is warm and big, but not very hard. Her nipples are starting to fill in more and fluid is easily expressed. She has jello butt, and her tailhead is looser but she still has some control to clamp it down.

I really think we are close! I can't wait to see how she looks in the morning, and see what you all think!


----------



## AnnaC (May 14, 2012)

It all sounds great Ben, she's progressing beautfully and I dont think she will keep you waiting much longer - she might not wait until my guess of the 20th or even yours of the 19th!!

Just wanted to wish Murphy luck for today (it was Monday for the vet wasn't it?). How long will he have to stay there?

Sending him ((((HUGS)))). Be a brave boy Murphy - you are soon going to feel a lot better.


----------



## mthowdy (May 14, 2012)

Thanks you guys! Murphy isnt going into surgery today- just getting one final look over and make sure his meds are where they should be for surgery sometime this week. Not exactly sure when he will be going in, but it will be by this Friday. I'll be sure to keep you all posted!

He is doing really good, just has a hard time walking- and he is really fed up with having to stay in his small kennel 24/7, but it is for the best. I'm not sure how long he will be staying at the vets post op, but recovery is going to take a minimum of 6 weeks.

Mary is the same- miserable looking.

I haven't taken pics or tested pH yet- will do that soon and post the results/pictures!


----------



## mthowdy (May 14, 2012)

Alright pH is the same as yesterday/last night- 6.8

She wouldn't let me get a picture from behind, kept turning her head and making her belly look all weird.

But here are the pictures I did manage to get...





















Even though she seems to be getting closer and showing some signs, I have a feeling we will be waiting for at least a couple more days- probably more like a week. But I do feel like we are on the down hill side, and getting very close.


----------



## mthowdy (May 14, 2012)

I am so happy right now!!

Just got done with the vet and Murphy has reay surprised him with how good he is doing!

We scheduled the surgery...tomorrow morning!! I'm nervous, but so excited at the same time! I'm so thankful I can give him what he needs and deserves, and I am praying it goes as planned and he can walk again.

Im dropping him off tomorrow morning and won't be seeing him until Friday- so that sucks, but it is for the best.

I just feel so relieved already! I know tomorrow I will be a nervous wreck until I hear how surgery went, but right this minute I am feeling so happy!

I'll be sure to keep you all posted!


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 14, 2012)

Boy, you sure have a full plate right now. Glad you will be able to help little Murphy, I hope all goes well.


----------



## AnnaC (May 14, 2012)

*Great news about Murphy - and good luck for tomorrow. I think you are wise in keeping away from the vets until Murphy is ready to come home, I do feel that our beloved pets can often get more stressed if we visit when they are elsewhere and then walk out on them again - they must feel completely deserted, bless them.*

*As to Mary - well I think she is now in a position where she could change quickly and foal (as she has had babes before) or simply take her time and keep us waiting a bit longer. No help at all am I? LOL!!*


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 14, 2012)

Glad to hear Murphy's news! I'm guessing the 16th for Mary...


----------



## mthowdy (May 15, 2012)

Dropped Murphy off at the neurosurgeons this morning for his surgery!

I won't be picking him up until Thursday or Friday. The house seems so different without him! But he is in great hands.

Have an update on Mary. I think her belly is starting to V, and her milk went from clear (totally clear yesterday) to an amber tinted clear color this morning when I checked. pH is still at 6.8, but with her milk changing color I'm assuming the pH will change along with it- I'm going to test again this afternoon.

I think we are on track for a weekend baby!

Here's a side pic






Udder











And one of my boy- praying the surgeon has steady hands and all goes according to plan, & that Murphy will heal without any difficulties and be back to normal. (or as close to normal as possible!)


----------



## AnnaC (May 15, 2012)

*Oh he has such a beautiful little face - thank you for posting his picture. I'll be praying for a successful outcome and recovery for him, bless him. *





*With Mary - well I think you can expect to see her new baby anytime. She has changed shape and her bag is almost perfect. That ph could drop so quickly, so think you had better be in your car from now on!!*


----------



## mthowdy (May 15, 2012)

Thank you both! I will be sure to update everyone. I should be hearing from the vet in the next two hours, so I'm praying for good news!

Do you really think she is looking close??! I was just going to test her and I cannot find my test strips ANYWHERE!! It is frustrating the h*** out of me! I might just give up and go to the store and buy some pool strips! By the time the foal-time strips were delivered she will probably have foaled.

Her udder really is looking big, isn't it! What do you think about her teats- still need some filling or?

Here is a pic of her hooha- it is still pale inside, and I can't really tell a difference in it but maybe you can!

I will definitely be sleeping in the car from now on! I just wish I could find those dang strips and test her again!


----------



## lilysmom (May 15, 2012)

Ben Lily's PH changed real quick....10 am it was within 24 hours....3 pm it was within 12 hours...she foaled at 6:20! I have read about it changing faster...just really didnt think lily would go that fast because she didnt do anything else fast LOL


----------



## mthowdy (May 15, 2012)

lilysmom said:


> Ben Lily's PH changed real quick....10 am it was within 24 hours....3 pm it was within 12 hours...she foaled at 6:20! I have read about it changing faster...just really didnt think lily would go that fast because she didnt do anything else fast LOL


WOW!! That IS fast!

I've torn my entire house apart looking for these test strips and I can't find them anywhere!! I just had them this morning- ugh!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm definitely keeping a close eye on her- I hope she goes soon!


----------



## lilysmom (May 15, 2012)

did you leave them out by Mary somewhere? maybe in the barn..lol


----------



## AnnaC (May 15, 2012)

You probably left them in her stable and she's either eaten them or hidden them to keep you from testing to find out when she's going to have this baby! LOL!! She's going to keep you guessing!!


----------



## mthowdy (May 15, 2012)

I found them! And, as it always is when you are trying hard to find something, they were right where I put them- in plain view. Haha.

Anyways- this time it was immediately an apparent 6.8 when yesterday it was a darker 6.8.

I think she is moving right along...hope to see a baby by this weekend!


----------



## mthowdy (May 15, 2012)

AnnaC said:


> You probably left them in her stable and she's either eaten them or hidden them to keep you from testing to find out when she's going to have this baby! LOL!! She's going to keep you guessing!!


The barn and her stable were the first places I looked! Haha



the thought of her hiding them to keep me from testing is totally something I can imagine her doing hahahahaha!


----------



## lilysmom (May 15, 2012)

Oh come on Mary we want one before the weekend..I wont be anywhere near a computer to see it until monday...come on mary lets have this baby already I dont want to miss this one


----------



## mthowdy (May 16, 2012)

Nothing new to report. Still at a solid 6.8 pH, milk is slightly amber colored but not very sticky.

Hooha seems to be relaxed, and staying that way.

Will test pH again later this evening. I'm really hoping I can catch the drop from 6.8 to 6.4 and then again from 6.4 to 6.0.

Last night I slept through one of my alarms so she went almost an hour and a half without being checked on and when I did wake up I panicked- thinking I had missed it, but nope! So I really hope I can catch the pH dropping so I have some warning as to whether it will be that night or not.

Anyways....here are some pictures.

Can't wait to hear what you think- especially about her udder!!


----------



## RodeoHorsey (May 16, 2012)

Wow her udder is huge!


----------



## mthowdy (May 16, 2012)

Oh and a quick update on Murphy-

Surgery went great yesterday. Didn't get in the operating room til almost 5pm and was out and awake around 7:45.

This morning he has eaten, pooped & peed (huge relief), and is looking really good. The surgeon said things look excellent, and he is really happy with the way it all went.

Hopefully recovery isn't too hard on the little guy- I can only imagine he is in some pain right now


----------



## Sandy B (May 16, 2012)

Her udder is looking real good. She still has some filling of the nipples to do yet. Once thing I noticed in 3 of 4 minis to foal so far is that a couple days before they foaled, they almost did not look pregnant anymore. As the foal moved up in to position, the belly rose up to under the rib cage more. They looked wide but not dropped. Not sure if Mary will do this, but thought I would mention. Her hooha should get a lot more puffy too. I just hope Mary does not have that huge udder for a long time like our Lexi did. It was enough to drive you nuts!


----------



## mthowdy (May 16, 2012)

Good to hear!

Sandy- I really hope Mary doesn't decide to follow Lexi and have a huge udder for weeks! It's been almost a week since her udder has been a good size. I've noticed in the last two days that her nipples are starting to fill more- but they still have a little to go.

Her hooha just doesn't want to cooperate! It is a lot more puffy and elongated than before, but still not nearly there it seems!

Today her belly looks HUGE- really wide an not as low. Baby must be trying to get comfortable I'm the 'go' position and turning around all weird.

I really hope she does roll around a couple times and get that baby into position!! Maybe after some rolling, positioning and elongating, the pH will take a big drop! We can only hope!

I'll update later when I test her pH again- probably in about 4-5 hours.


----------



## Eagle (May 16, 2012)

Ben I am sorry I haven't been here for you for a couple of days, I am sure you understand. Mary is progressing wonderfully





I am so glad Murphy's surgery went well and I will



for a fast recovery


----------



## mthowdy (May 16, 2012)

Eagle said:


> Ben I am sorry I haven't been here for you for a couple of days, I am sure you understand. Mary is progressing wonderfully
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely no need to apologize Renee! I totally understand- be there for your boy, Mary will cross her legs until you are back! I've been praying for you and Eagle!

Thank you for the prayers- I'm really hoping recovery isn't too rough on the little guy. I'll keep everyone updated- I can't wait to go pick him up!!


----------



## mthowdy (May 16, 2012)

Well- I am not going to be leaving the house for the next couple days at least!

Just went out to check on Mary and she was laying down and her hooha was all relaxed- sort of like the other day but more.

Her milk tested a little lighter than it did this morning and it is starting to get sticky.

She must have been rolling around because she is covered in dirt and hay.

I recorded her for a minute and during it she lays flat and then looks up at her belly and then down to her hooha like something was going to happen- I thought for sure I was going to see a baby- but I must just be tricking myself!

I don't want to jinx it, but I think we might have a baby in the next couple days.

Here are some pics when she was laying down











I don't know how long she was down before I got out there, but I spent about ten minutes with her laying down. Then she got up, twitched her tail and I took a milk sample.

Now I'm watching from a distance so i don't interrupt anything


----------



## Equuisize (May 16, 2012)

Nice progress on Mary.

If wishing would make it so all these darn pregnancies these mares put us through would

go a lot faster.

It always seems to me that the early months just putt right along quickly and the last

weeks drag and drag and drag. Then the last days are almost intolerable with the

waiting knowing they are getting so close.

Good news she *IS* getting closer!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 16, 2012)

Was the milk sweet? Yeah Mary keep the progress coming


----------



## Eagle (May 16, 2012)

Great pervy pics Ben. ROFL I had loads of pics on my last phone and it was stolen, I wonder what the robber thought. Lol


----------



## mthowdy (May 16, 2012)

Eagle said:


> Great pervy pics Ben. ROFL I had loads of pics on my last phone and it was stolen, I wonder what the robber thought. Lol


Haha- they are pervy. As soon as this goal is born i am deleting all the horse porn from my phone! Haha.

I cannot imagine what someone would think if they saw all my pictures!! Hahahahaha


----------



## mthowdy (May 16, 2012)

LittleBittyBritches said:


> Was the milk sweet? Yeah Mary keep the progress coming


No clue- don't really want to find out. Haha.

I'll just stick with testing pH and leave the taste testing to the foal- whenever it decides to arrive!


----------



## Eagle (May 16, 2012)

ROFL typical boy!



you chicken lol


----------



## mthowdy (May 16, 2012)

Eagle said:


> ROFL typical boy!
> 
> 
> 
> you chicken lol


Haha- i am fine with that. My friends call me chicken man anyways haha- I have about 54 right now, but I'm thinning the flock out.

I am trying hard to wait for another pH test, but I want to test like every hour! Haha. This waiting is starting to make me crazy!


----------



## mthowdy (May 16, 2012)

Gave up and tested again. It was an odd color- pH still 6.8 but an odd, weird green- maybe it is in the middle of a change? I'll check again in a couple hours.


----------



## AnnaC (May 16, 2012)

*A foal by the weekend?? I think so - the 19th or the 20th still sounding good to me! *





*It is great that she is happy to have you around while she is laying down - makes it much easier to get in there as she starts labour and be right there to lend a hand! Not long now!!*


----------



## mthowdy (May 16, 2012)

AnnaC said:


> *A foal by the weekend?? I think so - the 19th or the 20th still sounding good to me! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, I'm still betting on the 19th





She actually seems to love when I come spend time with her- no matter if she is laying down, eating, or just standing around. When she is laying down and I go out there, I just scratch her head, neck and belly. Sometimes she will move her legs as if to say "get right here" haha! I've been trying to get a good bond with her so that when the foal comes, she trusts me at least a little.

Just went out and braided her tail- going to get some wrap for later.

Probably test pH in another two or three hours. Keep your fingers crossed it has dropped!!


----------



## mthowdy (May 16, 2012)

Alright here are pics from this evening. Think anything has changed? She has done some rolling.

Don't laugh at the tail braid haha











Shot from the rear isn't very straight on- but her sides aren't poking out nearly as much- don't ya think?





















Udder seemed to have stay the same- wouldnt you say?

Going to check pH now- post results in a bit


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 16, 2012)

Looking good to me


----------



## mthowdy (May 16, 2012)

pH is still testing 6.8


----------



## mthowdy (May 17, 2012)

Well I'm going to be sleeping in the car from now on just to be safe. I think we will have a baby by Sunday


----------



## Sandy B (May 17, 2012)

Come on Mary!!! Margarita is catching up to you because she is at 6.8 tonight too with not nearly as great a udder as you have!!


----------



## mthowdy (May 17, 2012)

Way to go Margarita!! Mary is still at 6.8 and right now I am sitting in my car.

It's actually kind of fun right now haha



I set it up all comfy, went and got all sorts of candies and goodies, drinks- I have the foaling kit in here, my laptop and phone, and a power cord from the house powering everything. Not too bad





Right now Mary is just munching away on her hay. I really think we are days away, but I hope I'm not jinxing it!


----------



## AnnaC (May 17, 2012)

LOL!! It is suprising what you can do to a car to make it feel like home from home when needed!! Hopefully you will only have to spend a night or two in it????

Come on Mary!!


----------



## Sandy B (May 17, 2012)

That does not sound too bad. Candy, drinks and a computer??? That is the best!! Maybe if you tell Mary she is in a race with Margarita she will get with it.


----------



## mthowdy (May 17, 2012)

Well, no baby last night! I slept pretty good in the car, waking up about every hour, sometimes every half hour to check on Mary.

My only complaint- didn't bring enough blankets. It gets cold at night still!


----------



## mthowdy (May 17, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Well, load the blankets up -- because you're going to be there a couple of nights, I bet!!!


Already got it stocked up with a few extra blankets





I really don't mind sleeping in the car- the seats lay down so I have a lot of leg room, and watching movies and eating candy all night while waiting for the baby to come isnt bad at all!

I just wish there was a mare on camera that is going to foal soon- that would give me another thing to do throughout the night.


----------



## mthowdy (May 17, 2012)

Well within the last two hours her udder has gone down- but it hasn't gone away, it just moved forward a little so her bag looks deflated but she has front boobs.

She seems a little agitated today- and I don't know why, it's cold and gloomy so the flys aren't out. Maybe it is just me annoying her haha





pH is still showing 6.8, but I swear if it was in smaller incriments it would be more like 6.6



haha!

Here are pictures from this morning- the udder pictures were taken before her udder went down, it seriously happened within the last two hours.











Seems a little lopsided still? I've seen her roll two times in the last twelve hours- I can tell you that










She's been scratching her butt so much her hooha is getting scratched!











I'll take some pictures of her decreased udder when I go back out in an hour.

Side story: I am so annoyed right now. Yesterday I sold some chickens to a guy and he was supposed to come get them this morning. So this morning I didn't let them out of the coop so they would be easy to catch- he was supposed to come at eleven am.

11 am rolls around and the chickens are crowing and getting rowdy because they want out- and the guy is nowhere to be found, hasn't called or anything. So I decide to let the chickens out because I figure he isn't coming- right as I open the door and they all fly out, he calls. Ugh!! Apparently he worked late and slept in. I told him he could either catch them himself- spread out over their two acre lot, or wait until tomorrow morning.

So now I have to do all that again in the morning. Plus another person is coming out Saturday to get some. It's going to be an eventful weekend I think!


----------



## Equuisize (May 17, 2012)

What we don't do for our horses!!! LOL

Wonder if they appreciate our mid-wifery?


----------



## mthowdy (May 17, 2012)

Equuisize said:


> What we don't do for our horses!!! LOL
> 
> Wonder if they appreciate our mid-wifery?


Not so sure if Mary appreciates what I'm doing or not- but I'd like to think so! Haha



makes it a little easier...


----------



## mthowdy (May 17, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Ben, you should watch Pacific Pintos -- the mare Strawberry is 362 days today!!! 362 !!!!
> 
> So, THAT should give you something to watch!!!!
> 
> ...


Holy Moses!!! Is he trying to set a record or something? That's gonna be one cooked to perfection foal!!

Sweet!! Now I have another mare to watch tonight and keep me busy! Hopefully she will foal so I will be even more distracted


----------



## Equuisize (May 17, 2012)

You know Ben, don't you, boy parts and paint jobs take extra time.


----------



## mthowdy (May 17, 2012)

Equuisize said:


> You know Ben, don't you, boy parts and paint jobs take extra time.


Haha- I hope that's the reasoning behind all the waiting



I'm going to ask her about that... Haha


----------



## AnnaC (May 17, 2012)

*LOL!! Nancy - ain't that the truth!!*

*Dont worry about her bag Ben, a lot of mares have been decreasing and then increasing this year it seems, but it has't stopped them foaling (when they feel like it!!)*

*Did you say you might be getting Murphy home today???*


----------



## mthowdy (May 17, 2012)

AnnaC said:


> *LOL!! Nancy - ain't that the truth!!*
> 
> *Dont worry about her bag Ben, a lot of mares have been decreasing and then increasing this year it seems, but it has't stopped them foaling (when they feel like it!!)*
> 
> *Did you say you might be getting Murphy home today???*


This is the first day in the last week that her bag went down.

Today she was laying down and her hooha was all pushed out again. Havent seen anything comin hour of it- haven't seen water break, so I'm not too concerned.

YES!!!! I am leaving in forty minutes to pick him up! I'm so excited to see him!





It is going to be a long drive though- normally takes me forty minutes to get to the surgeon because it is on the other side of town, but today I have to drive back at 5- which means TRAFFIC. Murphy is gonna have to be ok with sitting in the carrier for a while, but then again he is supposed to be kenneled for six weeks to recover!

I'll update when I get him home,!


----------



## AnnaC (May 17, 2012)

Good luck - they must be pleased with his progress to let him home so early!





Hope Mary keeps her legs crossed while you are away!!


----------



## cassie (May 17, 2012)

Mary is looking great!!! Maybe a weekend baby is yet to come!!!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 17, 2012)

Come on Mary come on! Lol singing that is a cheer!


----------



## mthowdy (May 17, 2012)

Murphy is HOME!!!





The entire vet staff fell in love with him- but they were happy to see him go





Apparently everything is looking really good, hence him coming home so soon.

He has a pretty hardcore scar down his back- and some huge staples holding it all together. He can sort of walk, actually a lot more than I would have thought for what he has just been through only two days ago!

Recovery plan is lots of rest, but he is also allowed to have free time and get some movement in. We start at home physical therapy tomorrow and in two weeks we will start hydrotherapy.

I'm really happy, and so relieved!

Here's a pic of his back!






Thankfully Mary crossed her legs for the four hours I was gone- took us over an hour to get home in traffic!

I'll test her pH in another hour or two and update everyone.

I got the car restocked with goodies and more blankets- ready for another night of foal watch!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 17, 2012)

Awww good boy Murphy! So glad he did well! And is home now.


----------



## cassie (May 17, 2012)

wow the site looks great! I'm sure he will recover very well




he is lovely





now what was Mary's PH?


----------



## chandab (May 17, 2012)

Equuisize said:


> You know Ben, don't you, boy parts and paint jobs take extra time.


So, explain my breeding stock Paint mare that was cooked 360 days...








Here she is the last time I rode her, about 4 years ago:




And, the saddle is NOT hiding any white (the face white and leg white is all she has). [she's by a nearly white medicine hat stallion.]


----------



## mthowdy (May 17, 2012)

The incision is really looking good! And he seems to be in the best spirits- not bothered at all.

I'm sure it doesn't hurt that he got a new 'crib' today- a new crate with a heated bed to keep him relaxed. He loves it.

I have yet to test her pH again since this morning when it was still reading a 6.8.

Her udder has come back to the size it was yesterday, and everything else is about the same.

I'll test her pH when I make my final trip out to the car and let you guys know! I'm kind of excited for another night of camping out!

I'm definitely going to be watching Strawberry tonight- I sure hope she foals!


----------



## mthowdy (May 17, 2012)

Here are some pictures I took about an hour ago.
















That's all the pics you get for tonight- she was not being very cooperative and I didn't feel like fussing with her. I'll check pH in about an hour and let you all know!


----------



## mthowdy (May 18, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> WOW! Udder a "go".......................belly a "go".......................I wouldn't take my eyes off her. Even though she could elongate more, she could do that in a matter of minutes/hours............YOU are going to have a baby VERY soon I'd guess!!!!!
> 
> Just keep an eye out for some uncomfortable behaviors.....pacing, not laying down much, or going up and down and up and down. Usually, when they don't "rest" you know they are moving forward and getting it ready!


That is what I've been wanting to hear- I didn't think her hooha is ready, and I didnt know it could elongate in a matter of hours. When she lays down it does get a lot more relaxed though.

She normally lays down some through the night- but last night I didn't notice her laying down at all. She did some more rolling today too- hopefully got that baby in position! Maybe she is preparing....

I'm going to be watching her all night! Might try and pull an all nighter- my brother is going to be here all day tomorrow so I could sleep while he does day watch.

Anyways....I'll be back soon with a pH for you all! I'm excited to know what it is, but I'm gonna give it another half hour for changing haha


----------



## Equuisize (May 18, 2012)

chandab said:


> So, explain my breeding stock Paint mare that was cooked 360 days...


Maybe they couldn't get the paint quite right so ended up just primering her back over and covering her over with red?!





Pretty girl .... love her face.

It was the explanation I got for Zakky going 365 days last year....boy parts and the custom paint job.

Wow progress on Mary! She turned up the oven, special just for you, while you were on the road getting Murphy ...


----------



## chandab (May 18, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> :rofl
> 
> Well SOMEONE should have had a talk with her momma! Waiting that long for a minimal just isn't fair -- and then a filly to boot!!
> 
> ...


Thank you. And, no I didn't. I bred the mare, and moved out of state less than a month later, and then after a couple years of breeding the stallion was gelded (wasn't "tall" enough for the local mare owners, so didn't get much service).

And, here's her AQHA half-sibling brother (same AQHA dam, different sires):




He got as much, if not more chrome than she did.


----------



## chandab (May 18, 2012)

Equuisize said:


> Maybe they couldn't get the paint quite right so ended up just primering her back over and covering her over with red?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. I think she's lovely. Now I just need to get off my rear and get back to riding. I haven't in like 4 years, so my two saddle horses are: one green-broke and one barely started.


----------



## Equuisize (May 18, 2012)

Ya just never know do ya?

Guess that's why they say if you want a horse with a certain color and particular markings you're

better off to go buy it than try to breed for it.

Breeding is such a crap shoot.


----------



## cassie (May 18, 2012)

Ben, how did we go with the Ph test? as Diane, said do not take your eyse off her... won't be long now!

with her not lying down much, I noticed the few nights before Suzie had Finn, she was hardly lying down at all...



sound like its all systems go from here on! yippee


----------



## mthowdy (May 18, 2012)

Cassie (&everyone else) her pH was 6.8 at 10:00 here, which was an hour ago.

Her milk is coming out like never gmbefore, very easily. Not very sticky, but more sticky than before. Still slightly amber colored.

She is standing in her stall right now doing nothing. Haha





I'll update through the night!

(I'm running out of strips, down to like 1/4 of one strip- so I'm gonna have to send my brother for some pool testing strips tomorrow!


----------



## AnnaC (May 18, 2012)

You might not need any new strips tomorrow Ben!!!

She's looking about ready to go - good luck!!

So glad to see Murphy home again - what a huge incision - but it looks great. Will be adding him to my prayer list for a steady and complete recovery, bless him.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 18, 2012)

Alright Mary! Tonight is your night girl.


----------



## lilysmom (May 18, 2012)

Good luck Ben Ill have to check in on Monday to see the baby



Prayers for a safe foaling...good luck!


----------



## mthowdy (May 18, 2012)

No baby! At least not for me, but I got to see a foal delivered last night anyway!





Almost as good as if it was Mary herself! Haha



ALMOST.

Going back out (had to come in from the car and eat some breakfast) to watch over her and take her pH again. Will let you all know!


----------



## mthowdy (May 18, 2012)

pH still 6.8, I know I've said this before but I swear it is a light colored 6.8, more like a 6.6. Hopefully it is dropping!


----------



## mthowdy (May 18, 2012)

I was just looking at the weather and today is going to be the last decent day we will get for at least another week. Tomorrow is supposed to be cloudy, tomorrow night rainy, and then rain from then on out.





I wanted her to have the baby in warm, nice weather like it was this entire week!! But it looks like she is holding out for rainy weather. I may have to buy a foal blanket now!


----------



## mthowdy (May 18, 2012)

My brother brought home some pool pH test strips- I definitely don't trust them, I'm going to stick with what the foaltime strips say.

Foaltime says 6.8, the pool strips say 7.2. Huh?

Unfortunately I am down to 1/8 of a foaltime strip (I totally wasted the first five by not ripping into smaller pieces) so I only have one or maybe two more tests I can do with them.

I'm going to wait until dinner time to test again, I will let you know.


----------



## mthowdy (May 18, 2012)

Mary was laying down not flat out for about fifteen minutes, then rolled to her side and slept for another fifteen. 11:40-12:10

Now she has been walking around for a minute, now standing in the corner switching her back feet and trying to rest it seems. 12:25

I'm glad I got to watch strawberry last night and see how a mare behaves before foaling. Gave me some confidence, and now I really do think we are close with Mary. (but watch me be wrong and her hold out for another couple weeks.


----------



## AnnaC (May 18, 2012)

*How right you are Diane LOL!!*

*Hoping Mary doesn't keep you waiting too long Ben - but i dont think she will.*

*How's Murphy doing?*


----------



## mthowdy (May 18, 2012)

Murphy is doing really well. Seems to be very happy, not in much pain if any at all. I'm very pleased so far






Here are some pictures of Mary from this morning. Let's see what you think!


























They aren't the best pictures but there ya go!

I just tested her pH again with the pool strips and when I went to get a sample, it squirted out everywhere! It is getting stickier too.

Still testing a 7.2 on the pool strips, I'm not relying on that number but I am going to use them and hope they will show a drop- regardless of the number, if it shows a drop in pH I will be expecting something!


----------



## lilysmom (May 18, 2012)

Wow she looks ready to me.....if that belly gets any lower shes going to be dragging it on the ground lol


----------



## mthowdy (May 18, 2012)

How exciting! I'm happy to hear that! I'm going to be keeping a real close eye on her.

Have to leave the house for about an hour...hope she crosses her legs!

Will post some more pictures when I get home and test pH. I'll be camping outside with he 24/7 now, hopefully she doesn't keep us waiting too long!


----------



## lilysmom (May 18, 2012)

Good luck and happy Foaling...Mary I expect to see a foal monday when I get home


----------



## mthowdy (May 18, 2012)

lilysmom said:


> Good luck and happy Foaling...Mary I expect to see a foal monday when I get home


Thanks! I hope she doesn't disappoint you!

Have fun!


----------



## mthowdy (May 18, 2012)

I am back home, she kept her legs crossed thankfully.

She is laying down sleeping right now, she has been doing that a lot today.

When she gets up I will test pH and get some updated pictures.

I'm really hoping for tonight now because it is our last dry night! It is supposed to rain tomorrow night and from them on


----------



## mthowdy (May 18, 2012)

Here are some pictures I just took. 3:30 pm


----------



## mthowdy (May 18, 2012)

The rest of them
















Her udder went down, but it seems to do that after she get up from sleeping- because if she stands or walks for a couple hours it comes back.

pH is about the same


----------



## cassie (May 18, 2012)

hmmm yep she is looking good



I reckon it won't be long now! next day or two



can't wait to see her little baby!


----------



## mthowdy (May 18, 2012)

pH is still reading the same.

I'm going to continue the watch tonight, but I'm doubtful it will be eventful.

Update later


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 19, 2012)

How is Mary this morning?


----------



## Equuisize (May 19, 2012)

Ben, it's almost 8 AM !! Tell us how Mary is.

Hope you had LOTS of blankie's last night...it felt especially cold after the warm weather we've been enjoying.


----------



## AnnaC (May 19, 2012)

BEN!! ????????????????


----------



## mthowdy (May 19, 2012)

Sorry to keep everyone waiting! I fell asleep at like 3 am with my phone and computer both on and logged into the forum and didn't realize until just now! So I haven't actually been on here the whole time!

I checked on Mary every half hour last night- nothing to report.

And yes, I had plenty of blankets! I saw that it was going to be colder tonight, so I stocked up and even bought a new sleeping bag to stay warm! Haha





This foal is going to cost me thousands by the time it is born haha


----------



## mthowdy (May 19, 2012)

pH is the same as last night.

Is this ever going to end? I feel like she is stuck on that pH.





Her udder wasnt very big or tight this morning. Her belly looks pointed in the middle too, but hooha is about the same.


----------



## AnnaC (May 19, 2012)

*Glad to hear that everything is ok Ben - even if it is 'stuck in time' LOL!!*

*Dont forget to give us a late night update before us lucky ones take to our beds for the night!*


----------



## Sandy B (May 19, 2012)

Mary!! Margarita is in the lead again testing 6.4!!! Come on girlie.... you better get with it if you want to win


----------



## mthowdy (May 19, 2012)

Well Mary seems to be progressing in every way except pH and hooha. I just don't know what to say or do, besides wait! Haha






Here are some pics from just now.





















She won't stand straight enough for a picture from behind, she keeps favoring one hind leg so her belly is all lopsided looking.

I think I will use my last foaltime strip late tonight and update you all of course.

After that I'll have to rely on the pool strips to show me the drop.

Tonight would be a great night to foal- give the baby one day of nice weather before it gets to meet the Oregon rains it will have to deal with forever.

I'm really hoping Mary catches up to Margarita, but I'm doubtful at this point.


----------



## AnnaC (May 19, 2012)

Well today is the 19th and tomorrow the 20th - she just HAS to go on one of our dates!!!


----------



## mthowdy (May 19, 2012)

AnnaC said:


> Well today is the 19th and tomorrow the 20th - she just HAS to go on one of our dates!!!


Haha, i sure hope so!


----------



## Wings (May 19, 2012)

She might also be scrunching herself up a bit when you lift the tail, some of them are a little shy!


----------



## Sandy B (May 19, 2012)

I am thinking Mary and Margarita are in a neck to neck race....





She looks really good Ben!


----------



## mthowdy (May 19, 2012)

Milk still at the same pH, everything else the same.

Tonight? Doubtful.

Tomorrow night? Probably not.

Ever? Not sure. Haha





No, just kidding. I know she will eventually show us this baby, but where I used to think she would foal by the end of this weekend for sure, I'm now thinking it might happen by the end of next week.

I'll update everyone if anything new happens tonight.

Foal watch in the car again tonight! Can't say I'm too excited for it this time!


----------



## Sandy B (May 20, 2012)

She could surprise you Ben. Keep checking that hooha and if she is testing 6.8 still I think you are safe to check her every hour or two.


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 20, 2012)

Hi Ben, just checking in to see how your holding up. I read your whole thread last night b/c although I do try read everyones foaling journeys I was busy at work so I seemed to miss alot and I wanted to catch up.

honey, I cant believe your sleeping in your car...you poor thing...and having to worry about your little dog. Hows he doing..that sure looks like a lot of staples for such a little one but Im sure hes getting better every day. I love all my horses but my dogs ( well only one now )sure do have an extra special spot in my heart so I know what your going through. Dont worry about everyone foaling around you.......he's just making yours extra special....someone said eyelashes!! I think hes making your foal with an extra big heart!!


----------



## Sandy B (May 20, 2012)

How is Mary this morning???


----------



## mthowdy (May 20, 2012)

Same as yesterday. I'm beginning to get discouraged when I see everyone else's mares delivering these amazing babies, and Mary is just the same ol' pregnant (I'm actually beginning to wonder haha) mare.

pH is the same, belly the same, udder is still huge, belly looks low.

The rain has started, and it isnt going to end for at least a week. Maybe the drop in pressure will trigger labor. Let's hope!


----------



## Sandy B (May 20, 2012)

That is the same way Gracie and I felt when our first two mares went over-due. I had been thinking I would have a foal no later than 320 days and the one mare (Fancy) went 350 days!! I thought it was never going to happen. Then once it did we have been having babies coming out of our ears and all the remaining mares went well before their due dates. Hang in there Ben. It will all be worth it. Mary will foal when it is the perfect time for that baby to make its entrance in to the world.


----------



## Eagle (May 20, 2012)

Hi Ben, I am so sorry I haven't been here to hold your hand in the last few days, things have been crazy here





Mary is looking great and it won't be long, I think I said the 24th and that is only 4 days away



Sandy said about her scrunching her hooha when you look which is just what Britt did right up to the end so I did a french plait so when she lifted her tail for the flies it was really easy to see it puffy and long. Can you do a french plait?


----------



## mthowdy (May 20, 2012)

Thanks Sandy & Renee.

Sandy- I sure hope Mary doesn't keep me waiting like Fancy did to you, but I'm pretty sure that is what's happening haha





I just wish I knew when she was bred so I had a better judgement on when she is due. I went to a foaling calculator, and if she were bred June 15th (two weeks after being turned out with Rowdy) she is at 340 days today. If she wasn't bred til June 30th, she is barely at 325 days. I don't want to even think about if she weren't bred til after June 30th. The vet said mid May, and we are getting to the end of May so I hope he was right and she is further along than 340 days.

Renee- quit apologizing for not being around much! You have a lot on your plate so it is totally understandable! I have no idea how to do a french plait, is it too hard to explain? I had her tail in a normal braid, but that's about all I can do haha





I took her tail out of the braid yesterday but I might do it again tonight and wrap it- if I think there's a possibility of foaling.

pH is the same still. She is just standing in the rain, looking miserably pregnant but at the same time she must be enjoying the rain after that hot week we had. I might have the vet come out tomorrow or Tuesday to see what he thinks....I'm going crazy just wondering!


----------



## Eagle (May 20, 2012)

Try having a look on youtube for an explanation on french plaits, i bet there will be some


----------



## chandab (May 20, 2012)

mthowdy said:


> Same as yesterday. I'm beginning to get discouraged when I see everyone else's mares delivering these amazing babies, and Mary is just the same ol' pregnant (I'm actually beginning to wonder haha) mare.
> 
> pH is the same, belly the same, udder is still huge, belly looks low.
> 
> The rain has started, and it isnt going to end for at least a week. Maybe the drop in pressure will trigger labor. Let's hope!


You're not the only one still waiting. The mares foal when they are good and ready, regardless of the wait driving us nuts.



Hang in there, and in no time Mary's foal will be here. The mini mare I'm waiting on now, I don't have exact dates, so who knows how long I'll be waiting. [My AQHA mare carried her first foal nearly a year, 360 days, from last service to foaling day; she had a huge, beautiful filly that was well worth the wait.]


----------



## mthowdy (May 20, 2012)

Eagle said:


> Try having a look on youtube for an explanation on french plaits, i bet there will be some


Just watched a couple videos....I think I can manage that. I will go give it a shot in a minute!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 20, 2012)

Mary you are driving your daddy crazy! Please?


----------



## andrea loves minis (May 20, 2012)

Hey Ben,

I'm still waiting on Daisy...she seems to be going backwards the last few days and it too is driving me NUTS!! I totally get where you are coming from. Hang in there....


----------



## mthowdy (May 20, 2012)

Well here are some pictures of Mary, stuck in time haha





I just barely took these, and tested her pH after and it was the same as yesterday.





















I just can't believe her pH hasn't changed!!

I managed to get her tail braided all fancy, but I'm going to have to redo it tomorrow because it is way too loose.

I'll update you all in the morning!

...another night in the car.... Haha


----------



## Sandy B (May 21, 2012)

Her udder picture from below looks great, from behind it appears her nipples still need to fill. While her hooha could change at at time, it still needs to swell more and at least look puffy. My guess is that she is still about 4-5 days away. She could change any day though. It will be so worth the wait Ben!!


----------



## AnnaC (May 21, 2012)

Well the weekend is over so no luck with our guessed dates LOL!! But she cant keep you waiting much longer Ben.

How's Murphy doing?


----------



## mthowdy (May 21, 2012)

Murphy is doing great!! He is walking like a champ for having surgery just five days ago. I'm really pleased, and he seems to be in very good spirits.

He isn't the biggest fan of the physical therapy routine though, but we are working on it.

I just checked Mary's pH because I'm not feeling very tired, and it is the same. But her udder is so darn big and tight, and she itches her butt so much her hooha is bleeding. (excuse my language)

I'm just surprised that she seems to be so far along in some aspects, yet so far behind in others. It's a mystery, that's for sure.

I'll update in the morning


----------



## lilysmom (May 21, 2012)

Mary...I cam eon here looking for foal pictures......you must have been waiting for me to get back in town. OK Im home so you can foal tonight




Lets go your driving your daddy crazy! Dont wait as long as lily did.


----------



## mthowdy (May 21, 2012)

Nothing to report this morning.

The rain is pouring down like crazy- and Mary is just out there standing in it like its a warm sunny day. She has full access to her nice, dry barn but nope- she would rather be all wet.

I dont really want her to have this baby during all this rain, but it is supposed to last about a week and I'm not sure I can wait another week to see this baby! But maybe the pressure change and this weather will help move things along.


----------



## AnnaC (May 21, 2012)

Thanks for the update on Murphy - the fact that he is walking around happily is brilliant!!

As for Mary - well I expect she will foal just when you have given up completely and are indoors having your supper or taking a shower> LOL!! She's obviously enjoying all the attention you are giving her!!


----------



## Equuisize (May 21, 2012)

No Mary, wait, don't have the baby tonight in the awful rain.

It sounds like we're in the same weather pattern ::: Ugleeee.

We've had almost an inch of rain and all the progress towards drying out

is history. Gotta love the Pacific Northwest!

Good to hear Murphy is healing so well.

Baby steps till closer to the week end when the weather changes back up would be so

way more pleasant for all concerned.

It will happen Ben, honest!! Just have to wait for the oven timer to go off.


----------



## mthowdy (May 21, 2012)

pH the same. I wouldn't mind a foal-less night with all this rain, but I won't complain either way!


----------



## mthowdy (May 22, 2012)

Mary's udder is looking really big tonight. Her hooha is a little darker inside, but pH IS STILL THE SAME!!

Now I'm starting to wonder (&worry) if this is fescue related. I hope this isn't an indication of any kind of problem going on in there. Everything else is normal, but this pH is just being stubborn I guess.

Another night in the car!


----------



## cassie (May 22, 2012)

if it was fescue related Ben she wouldn't bag up... don't worry she is moving along really really well, it won't be long now and you will have a gorgeous little heatlhy baby beside your gorgeous mare



be patient, I know its hard but don't stress, it will stress Mary and we don't want that this close to foaling...


----------



## Sandy B (May 22, 2012)

Like Cassie said, if it was fescue related she would not have that nice udder. It is so hard and frustrating not knowing the actual breeding dates. I am sure you are tired, but I bet until her PH gets lower you could get a couple hours of sleep at a time. There was only only one time that my halter alarm triggered me to know the mare was foaling but her milk was testing ready to foal. Can you get someone to keep an eye on her for say 4 straight hours so you can get some uninterrupted sleep?

Mary is baking that little one perfect and when that baby is ready Mary will deliver. Hang in there!


----------



## Eagle (May 22, 2012)

Ben I know just how you feel but waiting until after the rain is a good idea, I have Britt and Merlin stuck in their stable cos of the storms and it is awful, they should be outside in the freshair.


----------



## AnnaC (May 22, 2012)

*Ben, I think you must start putting your trust in Mary, she has done this before, she knows what she is doing and she will give you this new little baby when he/she has been cooked to perfection. *





*I do hope she hangs on to the end of the worst of the rain you are having - as Renee said, there is nothing worse for a mare and foal to be stuck inside due to bad weather, when they need to be outside grazing and enjoying the fresh air!*


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 22, 2012)

Ben, i keep coming back to you and Mary....you both have a special place in my heart. I was having...well not me..Peanut WAS HAVING our first foal and I was also going thru the difficulties of having a very sick dog to also worry about. So I do understand your worries and concerns.especially when we want to see the baby and be assured all is well but our mares just havent completed their decorations. On top of all that, you sleeping in the car and not having Mary on Cam so others can give you a little relief. I have no idea how old you are but just want to say "you are an awesome guy and the care and love you show your animals is such a wonerful example for others to follow"

I hope the rain lets up alittle for you. Hows your other little one doing w/physical therapy?


----------



## mthowdy (May 22, 2012)

Thanks for the reassurance everyone. I figured if it was fescue related she wouldn't have a bag at all, but I had to ask to make sure!

I am definitely going to put my trust in Mary and quit questioning everything, unless it needs to be.

Last night was uneventful, again. But I did manage to sleep for two hours and then check on Mary, so I am feeling a little more rested today.

My brother has also agreed to watch her throughout the day for me so I can take a nap for a while.





I do have some exciting news though! This morning I tested her pH with the pool strips and it was lower than yesterday!!!! Normally as soon as the drop touched the strip it went dark immediately, but this one took a second and then went really light green! Her one teat also looked shiny and it had some milk on it- my waxed, but maybe that's what it is doing? Her milk isn't very sticky yet, but it comes out super easy.

I think I will use my last foaltime strip tonight and see what it says





The rain is supposed to let up this weekend, so of she has it tonight they won't have to stay stabled for long. I actually haven't been closing her in there at night, because it seems to stress her out a little. She would rather have access to her grassy run then be shut in there all night- so hopefully when it comes time for foaling she will do it under a roof and not out in the middle of the run.

I will get some pictures later today and update you all. I'm going to test her pH with the pool strips a couple more times before tonight, and then for the last test I will use a foaltime strip- keep you fingers crossed it stays yellow!


----------



## mthowdy (May 22, 2012)

LittleRibbie said:


> Ben, i keep coming back to you and Mary....you both have a special place in my heart. I was having...well not me..Peanut WAS HAVING our first foal and I was also going thru the difficulties of having a very sick dog to also worry about. So I do understand your worries and concerns.especially when we want to see the baby and be assured all is well but our mares just havent completed their decorations. On top of all that, you sleeping in the car and not having Mary on Cam so others can give you a little relief. I have no idea how old you are but just want to say "you are an awesome guy and the care and love you show your animals is such a wonerful example for others to follow"
> 
> I hope the rain lets up alittle for you. Hows your other little one doing w/physical therapy?


I am 21, going on 22 years old





It means a lot to hear that, so thank you! I try to do everything I can for my animals- I promise every single one of them when they come to my house that they will alway have what they need, and I will do my best to get it all.

Next year, or if I ever do this again, I will definitely get marestare hooked up so all you amazing people can help out! Haha



sleeping in the car isn't too bad, but it's almost been an entire week so I am ready to sleep in my bed for 8 straight hours.





Thanks again, I'll update soon!


----------



## mthowdy (May 22, 2012)

Just tested pH for the second time today, and it dropped again! It is very light green on these pool strips, and for the last two days it has been very dark.

Her milk is also getting stickier and her hooha is puffy and swollen.

I'll get some pics! She has done some rolling today, and with all the rain she is dirty and wet. I'm going to brush her out and redo her tail braid and wrap it. Ah- I'm getting nervously excited!!!

Tonight might be the night!!


----------



## Eagle (May 22, 2012)

How exciting, I am sending prayers for a safe and easy foaling.


----------



## mthowdy (May 22, 2012)

Just went out and took some pictures. She wasn't being very cooperative, but clingy instead.

She was also very vocal to Rowdy when she saw him through the fence, she was basically screaming at him!

Her milk is almost dripping out just by touching her udder, which is pretty hard but it could probably be tighter.

Im going to take a shower while my brother watches her, then I'm going to sit in the car and wait the rest of the day out. I'll retest pH in another couple hours.

Anyways, here are the pictures!











She puckered up when I lifted her tail, but there isn't much resistance when lifting her tail.











Not standing very straight on, but her belly does seem to have dropped and looks a little flatter on the sides- but I guess that could be from the rain wetting her coat down.

I'm trying not to get ahead of myself or get too excited, she might very well hold out for another week- but I'm hoping to see a baby in the next 48 hours! I'll be updating a lot today, every little sign- so I hope you are all prepared, and won't be annoyed! Haha


----------



## Sandy B (May 22, 2012)

Great news Ben!!!!!! The dropping PH is a great sign!! I can't wait to hear what she tests at with the Foal Time strip!! Her udder looks great. Has the milk changed color yet? I have found that on the mares that it actually turns milky colored, that it gets less sticky than when it is yellowish.


----------



## mthowdy (May 22, 2012)

Sandy B said:


> Great news Ben!!!!!! The dropping PH is a great sign!! I can't wait to hear what she tests at with the Foal Time strip!! Her udder looks great. Has the milk changed color yet? I have found that on the mares that it actually turns milky colored, that it gets less sticky than when it is yellowish.


It has been killing me not knowing what the foaltime strip would say! But I only have one test worth of a strip left, so I want to hold out til the last possible time. I will test her at 8 pm tonight, unless she changes sooner.

Her milk isn't very yellow, more clear but sort of cloudy. The milk isnt sticky right when it comes out, but if I spread it around on my fingers or palm and let it dry for a second it becomes very tacky.

She keeps meandering from her stall to her favorite spot in her run, munching on hay and grass along the way.

Her hooha is pretty red inside, but she has been rolling so it could be from that.

I'll post pH every time I test it- I'm going to test in another hour


----------



## Wings (May 22, 2012)

Good luck Ben





It's kind of confusing with the pool strips



Over here all my poll strips have an orange ph square not a green one, yours sounds more like my fish tank testing one with the green colour so I have to keep thinking of that instead!

She's looking good, I don't think she'll keep you waiting for long!


----------



## lilysmom (May 22, 2012)

sounds close...lilys went from yellow and sticky to a clear maybe slighty cloudy watery substance about 2 days before she foaled. So thats a good sign...maybe mary will progress faster since she has done this before


----------



## targetsmom (May 22, 2012)

Sounds like she is getting close!! But I can't help laughing about the test strips because I was in that same place a month ago, getting all hung up on when the pH would drop. So I have a question for Ben - the same one I asked myself: What would you be doing differently right now if you knew that her pH was ___ (you fill in the number)??

My guess is you would be doing exactly what you are doing now, because you already know she is "close".

Good luck and safe foaling!


----------



## mthowdy (May 22, 2012)

It dropped again! It is a very light yellow/green color!

I tried to get a picture, but it is hard to get the right lighting with a cell phone camera!

But here it is anyways, it shows last night through right now.







The picture makes it look like the bottom one is darker than the one above it, but that isn't accurate.

I can't wait to use the last foaltime strip!


----------



## mthowdy (May 22, 2012)

Ok I couldn't help but rip the tiny piece of the foaltime strip I have left in half and test her again.

It stayed really yellow with a slight hint of green! Her milk is cloudy and sticky and her udder is hard. Tonight I will definitely be staying up all night watching her- not going to risk waiting an hour between checks.

Here is a pic of the foaltime test- it darkens up a lot as it dries, and my camera doesn't do a very good job at showing accurate colors, but it is between the 6.4 & 6.0 stage.


----------



## mthowdy (May 22, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Well, even dry it looks like a 6.4 -- which is within 48 hours -- so no, don't take your eyeÏs off her. She could go tonight with her milk dropping like that. And if what you're showing is "darker" then you have a good chance of having this baby before Friday even thinks about coming !!!
> 
> Hey, it just dawned on me -- I picked TODAY for a foal. So come on Mary!!!! Make Auntie Diane a winner!!!


I just checked again with the pool strips and she is a very light green, barely changes the color from yellow. Earlier it was darker, so I really think she is progressing quickly now.

Her hooha is still red inside, so unless she has continued rolling then I think that sign is a go.

I hope she makes you proud! Haha


----------



## Bonny (May 22, 2012)

All the mares Ive tested, foal at 6.4



Best wishes for a safe foaling!!


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 22, 2012)

Fingers are crossed for a safe foaling...hopefully tonight!


----------



## mthowdy (May 22, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Come on Mary!!!! _(I even get a few extra hours on my date because of where Mary lives....so come on girl -- show us that baby!!!!!)_


Haha, yep- you still have about 5 hours left on your bet.

Her milk is very cloudy and isn't even changing the square on the pool test strips.

I'm going to try and sleep for a couple hours while my brother watches her, then I'm going to stay up all night and watch her.

Hopefully I will be posting an announcement soon....thanks for all the support!

(been trying to remember she is experienced and knows what is going on, but I do have my vets number and a couple others on hand just in case. Praying for a textbook delivery.)


----------



## mthowdy (May 22, 2012)

Now I have a question- when she goes into labor, would you suggest going in to feel position? Or wait until I see feet? Now I'm second guessing everything I've learned so I'm trying to go over it all!

So glad there is that thread with videos- heading there now!


----------



## andrea loves minis (May 22, 2012)

so excited for you Ben, praying for a safe delivery!!


----------



## mthowdy (May 22, 2012)

Look at this! I took the pictures right after I dropped the milk on, & it is still yellow!

I'm thinking tonight is the night, unless she plans on crossing her legs haha.






And her hooha is really red inside still! Plus she has started being very ornery with me, which is new.


----------



## Mima Acres (May 22, 2012)

mthowdy said:


> Look at this! I took the pictures right after I dropped the milk on, & it is still yellow!
> 
> I'm thinking tonight is the night, unless she plans on crossing her legs haha.
> 
> ...


How exciting!!! Looking forward to an announcement SOON. Praying for an easy delivery for Mary & healthy foal


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 22, 2012)

Ben now you got me crying.....its all coming back to me....Im such a sap I cried as soon as I saw that yellow...I knew my foal would be soon!! so will yours...............bet your glad you saved that last foal strip!!!! Will someone at least be there w/you? Oh Im so excited. Wish someone else would answer you but Because I saw the white bubble and just a few sec. later I could make out thru the bubble a foot and nose ..i was ok. Others say break the sac as soon as its presented.

You will do fine and so will Mary. God Bless and lots of prayers!!


----------



## Wings (May 22, 2012)

24 hours if that!





If you're not sure if you should go in to check then I would say don't do it.


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 23, 2012)

hi Ben, just making sure your o.k.

do you have some mash on hand for after Mary foals?

Im sure if you PM diane she will give you her tel # for any "over the wire" coaching during labor.


----------



## mthowdy (May 23, 2012)

I'm good! I do have some mash for Mary after she foals, and some nice leafy alfalfa. I'll soak it all down good.

I'm going to take a nap while my brother sits out in the car and watches her for an hour or two- then i will be out there for a night watch



if everything goes according to plan, my brother and I should have everything under control. I've got the vet on alert, and if he doesn't answer I have another vets number.

Foaling kit is stocked and waiting in the car right next to her.

Went over everything and I think we are good to go...now we just wait for the ride to begin!


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 23, 2012)

Sounds like you have things under control...just dont let your brother fall asleep!!! hopefully Mary will wait till morning for you!!!


----------



## Equuisize (May 23, 2012)

Two toes and a nose, Ben.

Let her do her thing, unless there is a reason not to.

At this point she has more experience than you.

Have my fingers crossed that soon you'll be crowing from the

tree tops and asking for name help.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 23, 2012)

oh i hope all is well, i cant wait to see what Mary has been cooking all this time!


----------



## mthowdy (May 23, 2012)

Ok I can't sleep at all so I am out in the car watching her.

We have a cow pattie- just one so far, that i have noticed.

I'll keep updating you all on what she is doing, almost as if you were watching her on cam





Her udder is hard and hot, hooha puffy and red (she hates me going near it now), tail loose and we all know her pH


----------



## mthowdy (May 23, 2012)

and another cow patty.

She just ran around, throwing her head all over haha



feeling a little frisky for a second, but now she is standing still again.


----------



## Eagle (May 23, 2012)

Here we go Mary! Good luck Ben


----------



## mthowdy (May 23, 2012)

Thanks Renee!


----------



## mthowdy (May 23, 2012)

I was just out there checking in the stall for cow patties and I checked her milk- it is super white and not very sticky.

Her hooha is very puffy.

She just laid down.


----------



## Eagle (May 23, 2012)

Oh come on Mary, I am on the edge of my seat!


----------



## Sandy B (May 23, 2012)

Oh my goodness!! Come on Mary girl!!! You can do it! Praying for a safe and text book delivery for you Ben and Mary. I personally check position after the water breaks. If I encounter two feet and a nose, all is good. If something is missing it buys you several minutes ahead to get a vet out. I can't wait to see pictures of the new baby!!


----------



## mthowdy (May 23, 2012)

We just had a baby!!! Beautiful text book delivery!! Update in a minute


----------



## Equuisize (May 23, 2012)

Whoo Hooooooooo Ben & Mary!!!

Good things come to those that wait.

Even though closing in - it seems it'll never happen.

How considerate for her to foal reasonably early .... least on this side of the world.

I'll wait to head off to bed till you update - ?maybe? with a quick photo?


----------



## Eagle (May 23, 2012)

Yipppeeeeeeeee oh well done Mary and well done Ben. As soon as mum and baby are bonding leave them alone and post sone pics ROFL


----------



## Sandy B (May 23, 2012)

Wooooohooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## mthowdy (May 23, 2012)

Alright here's a quick update, I'll give you all the details later.

At 10:50 we had a Baby!

Baby seems to be doing well, standing up and has tried to nurse- wasn't very successful finding the teat. Hasnt popped yet, but I'm watching for it. I want to see her nurse or poop before I go back to the car.

Mary is alright, a little uncomfortable but nothing bad. She hasn been rolling or anything. But she does whine occasionally, like when the baby is trying to nurse. She has been laying down for a couple minutes then she gets up and munches some hay/bran.

She passed the placenta about twenty minutes after and after examining it I think all is normal- there was a tear in it though, towards the bottom, but everything else looked like the pictures- is a tear normal or should I be concerned?

She is bleeding a little, just te occasional drop but i am assuming that is normal.

Now that the baby arrived safely my worries have turned to Mary.

She has eaten, and right now she laid down and looks like she might be having contractions- each time a little bloody stuff comes out of her hooha. Normal, or should I be worried??

Now, for the fun part. Mary tormented us all bu keeping us waiting to see what she was cooking. Now I know





IT'S A...............FILLY!! I don't know what to call her color, but she is a bay with white around her belly, and she might have two white feet. No blaze, a solid bay face with a beautiful curly dark Kane



I am in love!

The FILLY FAIRY was in Oregon tonight



who wants her?

And....so I don't disappoint.....here is a pic. Not too clear, but you get the idea. More to come tomorrow















Mary is a very attentive mother- stands up when the little filly whinnys and licks her all over- pretty darn adorable





She has almost reached the milk bar! Has to bend down a little, and Mary squeals every time she gets close, but she almost has it.


----------



## mthowdy (May 23, 2012)

I wanted to mention that I am in love with this little girl! She is a talkative little thing, and is already walking around like a champ!

She is definitely a keeper


----------



## Sandy B (May 23, 2012)

She is just precious Ben!! Did you dip the fillies cord after it broke? I would give Mary some Banamine if you have it. It just makes them so much more comfortable and they can worry about the baby more and not themselves. As far as the placenta, there should only be one "tear" or opening and that is where the foal emerged. The non pregnant horn is where most retained pieces seem to come from. I am sure it is fine. All that squealing and talking Mary does is normal for a lot of mares. 3 of my 5 this year were squealers and very vocal with their babies. After the baby gets a good nurse in and takes a nap and then gets back up, then you can give her a bit of an enema (about 1/4 of an adult enema is all I give to mini babies).

I can't wait to see more and more pictures!!!


----------



## Equuisize (May 23, 2012)

Ohhhhh perfect! Just perfect.

_*See,*_ it was the paint job that was taking the extra time!

Can hardly wait to see the dried off photos in the AM.

It'll be fun to have her for a keeper. She's a cutie.

I've kept all mine....never could separate myself from them once I held them and rocked then in my arms.

You've got some fun times ahead of you.	Got a girlie girl named picked out?

There is going to be some dripping from Mary ... it's just such a short time since the delivery.

It's nice to see the sack totally intact but possibly she stepped on it and made a small tear? Issues arise if it tore while inside

and she retained any of the tissue......	Don't want to borrow trouble it's just something to be watchful for should she seem to run a temp and be 'off'.

She might squeal for a few days as her teats could well be tender and it takes a bit till they toughen up.	Watch though that she does allow the punkin' to nurse and doesn't get rough or push her away. Again, don't borrow trouble - it most often resolves it's self in a few days.

How's the weather there tonight? Rain has slacked off here a bit - even had a sun break, by accident I'm sure, this afternoon.


----------



## mthowdy (May 23, 2012)

I didn't have to clip the cord, but I did dip it! I will dip it again if that is suggested.

I still haven't seen her nurse, but she gets close and seems to know what to do so I'm going to leave them alone for a while now.

The placenta tear must have been exactly what you said, where the foal came out.

Mary is doing a lot better and is up being an attentive mother and trying to help the filly find the milk bar.

Now I need some name suggestions!! And, what is her color???


----------



## mthowdy (May 23, 2012)

The rain has really calmed down, just a sprinkle here and there. But it is cold. I dried the filly off really well and put a ton of straw in there.


----------



## mthowdy (May 23, 2012)

Oh and I haven't seen her poop yet, but I don't want to sit around with a flashlight and bother them all night. So I will check for poop when I go back.


----------



## Equuisize (May 23, 2012)

Good you dipped the cord....I do it several times the first day even though the doc said I was being overly cautious.

I also swab the bottoms of their hooves as soon as the 'slippers' have come off. Some come off right away and get lost

in the bedding ... so if her hooves are visible they are already gone.

She kind of looks bay right now but she's still damp in those photos. Morning will tell. Isn't Daddy a red head and Mary, too?

For a fun thing tomorrow you can measure her cannon bone .... middle of the break in the knee to the top of the coronet band.

Then go whatever it is x 2 plus or minus 2 and you'll get her approx height as an adult. You can entertain yourself for hours, just like counting the fingers and toes on a new baby .... no end to the wonder they cause in your heart.

I'm heading to bed - glad your got your baby girl.


----------



## mthowdy (May 23, 2012)

Dad is a bay tobiano, something else- I can't remember what someone on here decided after seeing pics, but he is a bay. Mom is a chestnut.

Filly is dark brown with very dark mane and a mixed white/dark tail.

I will be measuring cannon bone tomorrow for sure, along with taking hundreds of pictures.





I need name suggestions!!


----------



## Eagle (May 23, 2012)

Congratultions Ben, she is just gorgeous and looks to be bsy tobiano but we will have to see when she is dry. Everything sounds normal with Mary


----------



## mthowdy (May 23, 2012)

Eagle said:


> Congratultions Ben, she is just gorgeous and looks to be bsy tobiano but we will have to see when she is dry. Everything sounds normal with Mary


Thanks Renee, I think she is gorgeous too! I just love her



my brother is already sick of me talking about her haha





Mary is standing up more now, but does still lay down occasionally. I can imagine that is normal after just delivering a (beautiful) baby. She doesn't have white feet, but I guess I could be mistaken.

I cant wait to measure the lil girl tomorrow!

And good news- SHE FOUND THE MILK BAR!!

I'm going to check in on them every half hour for a while and then go to sleep if all looks well. Is that bad?

I closed them in the stall and Mary has her bran and some hay, plenty of water (out of baby's reach) and it is dry and a little warmer in there. I might buy a blanket tomorrow if it continues to rain.

I really need some name suggestions. I don't really have to use her parents names, but they are

CCF Rowdy Little Streaker

&

Haneys Golden Mariah

I really like the name Mabel, or Maybel, but I don't know how to incorporate it- plus I would like to hear some other suggestions.


----------



## AnnaC (May 23, 2012)

HOORAY!!! MANY CONGRATULATIONS BEN and WELL DONE MARY!!




:ThumbUp



:ThumbUp





It sounds as though Mary is behaving just like a normal new Momma - lots of mine squeak when baby first gets near the udder. Not sure how to work out the time differences, but a lot of babies can take up to 6 hours to find the teats and nurse, some even longer, and seriously it is not a problem. As long as baby is strong and continues to search regularly, then dont worry (even Dr. Taylor confirmed this!) Unless baby is weak or has some other problem, they are actually better left without human 'assistance' to find their own way naturally to the milk bar and to bond properly with their Mommas. And I'm sure your new little one will poop given time, I know most folk favour an enema, but in 40 odd years of breeding I have never had to give one! I really hate the fact that baby gets to be grabbed and human handled in those first precious hours with it's Momma, unless it is really necessary. Just my opinion!!

Dont forget to give Mary her dose of Ivermectin wormer within about 12 hours of foaling. And yes, keep that stall well bedded up with plenty of straw as it will help to keep baby warn when she lays down for a snooze.

See, I did tell you to leave it to Mary - she knew exactly when her new little daughter was ready to be born!





Again - many congratulations - cant wait for loads of new pictures!!


----------



## Eagle (May 23, 2012)

Rowdy's Golden Maybel aka bella (beautiful in Italian)


----------



## AnnaC (May 23, 2012)

*Great that she has found the milk bar!! That's a brilliant name Renee, what do you think Ben?*

*And adding to my last post plus answering your question Ben - yes, if all seems good in the next hour, then by all means get some sleep - bet you will be awake and up in a bound in a few hours though, the excitement never lets you sleep for long. LOL!!*


----------



## mthowdy (May 23, 2012)

Thanks Anna! She has found the milk bar now





I haven't interfered, beyond helping break the sac and other necessary things.

Glad to hear your stance on enemas, gives me reassurance in waiting.

Renee- I like it! Good place to start, keep them coming!





I know this isn't possible, but when I just checked in on them with a better flashlight she looked buckskin. So maybe she is a lighter bay or something? Tomorrow, and time, will tell.

I can't wait to see her in the day light! I hope it isn't pouring rain all day so I can let them out! I plan to anyways because Mary doesn't like being confined, so I figure if they have access to shelter it should be good.


----------



## mthowdy (May 23, 2012)

I'm WIDE awake! I wish I could go in there and cuddle with her and give Mary some scratches- she deserves an award for this one





I also wish there were some people awake to see my beautiful filly and keep me entertained! Haha


----------



## Wings (May 23, 2012)

Well done!

Looks like classic bay tobiano to me



Can't wait to see dry pictures!


----------



## mthowdy (May 23, 2012)

Ok i set an alarm/reminder to worm Mary with Ivermectin at 9am tomorrow morning- that is 11hours after she foaled. Which is good enough right? I just don't want to upset/disrupt her right now, or go find the wormer in the barn haha. But I will if you think I should do it now. Otherwise I will wait until tomorrow.

It would be great if someone would ask/remind me if I wormed her in the morning





I'm excited and in a daze so sorry for the rant!


----------



## mthowdy (May 23, 2012)

Here is a dry pic- I couldn't resist checking in on them. She was sleeping next to her mom, they not go up and she had a nice drink then they laid back down.

They are pretty much cuddling in a ton of straw- like literally a ton, haha. No not that much, but I wanted her to stay warm so I put quite a bit in there. I might even put more in tomorrow if she needs it.

Haven't noticed a poop yet- when should I get concerned? Like what signs should I be watching for, etc?

Anyways, here's a pic. I'll definitely be posting more tomorrow










Now I wish I had a couple more mares due to foal


----------



## Eagle (May 23, 2012)

Don't worry Ben we will remind you



if you need me you can text me even if it is just to chat. Iam out and the connection isn't great.


----------



## mthowdy (May 23, 2012)

Eagle said:


> Don't worry Ben we will remind you
> 
> 
> 
> if you need me you can text me even if it is just to chat. Iam out and the connection isn't great.


Thanks Renee





I just peeked in on mom and baby and they are sleeping soundly.

I'm going to try and sleep for a couple hours- in the car of course so I can check on them easier. I will go peek in when I wake up around 5-6, then let them out around 8-9.

Night all





I forgot to say thanks for all the support, advice and entertainment!! I wouldn't have made it through this as calmly or educated without you ladies!!


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 23, 2012)

Shes beautiful and Mary did great...Congratulations Ben!!


----------



## Eagle (May 23, 2012)

Shucks Diane you beat me by one day


----------



## targetsmom (May 23, 2012)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! And a pinto filly - WOW. Love the markings.


----------



## MeganH (May 23, 2012)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! YAY!!!



She is wonderful!!


----------



## RodeoHorsey (May 23, 2012)

Oh SO cute! I knew she was gonna have it soon. Beautiful color and markings on the little one!


----------



## chandab (May 23, 2012)

Congrats! Cute little filly.

Guess that means its my turn next for a foal.


----------



## lilysmom (May 23, 2012)

Oh Ben She is beautiful!!!! Congratulations on the filly! Glad it went easy and safely and baby and momma are doing good! Now you can enjoy some rest as well


----------



## Equuisize (May 23, 2012)

I dreamed about your little girl all night. I'll probably need a nap later then I woke Michael up when I came

to bed to tell him.

Did you sleep at all?? .... It's such a high when it takes place but trust me it will be the very same

each time you go thru it with one of your mares. .

The waiting waiting waiting and then the adrenaline rush when it happens that takes *days* to go away.

She looks like an Oreo cookie with her white frosting in the middle.....such a cute marking.

How are they doing now you've the light of morning to gaze on them??

Hope the rain stays away but that deep straw will give her a warm bed to rest in.


----------



## mthowdy (May 23, 2012)

Thanks everyone! Mary did (and is doing) an excellent job on/with this one!!





Little filly (Maybel? Not totally set on it yet) is nursing away while momma eats her mushy breakfast





I wormed Mary this morning by the way.

I did manage to get a few hours of good sleep in, but every time I woke up I was wide awake and just had to go check on my girls





I've bedded the stall down more with straw, but she seems to be staying rather warm. If it decides to start seriously raining I am going to go buy a foal blanket at the feed store- they have dog blankets that would work perfect for a mini.

Since it isnt raining (right now anyways) I was thinking of opening the door on the stall....what do you think? Too soon?


----------



## Eagle (May 23, 2012)

No I think you will be fine to open the doorwatch to make sur Maybel follows Mary ok. Oh and we demand dry pics


----------



## mthowdy (May 23, 2012)

Well I opened the door- and I dont think Maybel following Mary is a problem, it's the other way around! Maybel bolted right out the door and Mary chased after and herded her back in.

I think I'll leave them in for another day, or at least for a couple more hours.


----------



## mthowdy (May 23, 2012)

I know many, if not most, of you always have the vet out to check on mom and baby the morning after....but I'm just wondering if that is totally necessary?

Everything seems good. The only thing is I haven't seen her poop, but I haven't seen her strain either.

Just wondering- I am going to call the bet anyways, I just wanted to hear all your opinions. With having just put Murphy through spinal surgery, vet funds are a little low- so it would be nice to save for any unexpected emergencies.


----------



## AnnaC (May 23, 2012)

*Ben, if it isn't raining, then just leave the door open - it is great for Mary to be able to get out and have a roll and for the little one to be able to stretch her legs, it is so good for her little system to be able to take exercise at her own pace. What we dont want is for Mary to decide she doesn't like being cooped up and taking off for a mad dash round when you let her out - not good for babies to rush after over excited Mommas, babies should do the running about in their own time! *


----------



## AnnaC (May 23, 2012)

Sorry Ben - posting at the same time as you. Of course if you are worried about baby's behaviour in any way, you should call the vet. Not sure how many hour's old she is now, but if she is drinking and scampering about, then I think you will find that with a good search of the bedding she has already pooped. She would be showing signs of straining or even colic by now if she had some sort of blockage. So go and have a hands and knees search over every inch of the stall before you panic!!


----------



## Mima Acres (May 23, 2012)

mthowdy said:


> I really need some name suggestions. I don't really have to use her parents names, but they are
> 
> CCF Rowdy Little Streaker
> 
> ...



WOW!!!! She is so lovely & I really like her markings! So glad everything went well for you!!!

Since you like the name Mabel what if you called her "Maybe It's Mabeline" like the slogan for Maybelline New York makeup!





When Smokey first pooped the only way I noticed the little poo was finding it stuck on the bottom of my shoe! haha

Congrats!!!


----------



## Sandy B (May 23, 2012)

She is just beautiful!! As for color, that is a good question. She just might be a really light bay. They can have so many shades of different colors when they are born and as mentioned before, to be a buckskin one of the parents have to carry a creme gene. I am so glad Mary and baby are doing so well. Have you seen her pass meconium yet?

I am the opposite opinion of many here in that I run IgG on all my foals. I just think it is a cheap investment of assurance. It is probably because I come from the large horse performance world and because our foals are so valuable at birth IgG tests are very common and of standard practice. I used to have the vet come and do mine when I only had one or two foals a year, but with more I order my own test kits and run my own here at home. This is a decision you have to make. In my years of breeding and foaling I have only had one failure and a handful of borderline IgG's results, but all foals appeared to be normal in every way at the point of testing and one would have not known of the poor test results until a foal was stricken with something later. The odds are, if you vaccinated Mary 4 weeks prior to foaling your baby girl will be fine but it is a decision you have to make.

I can not wait to see more and more pictures of Mary and Baby! I am sure you will provide us with many, right?? (hint hint)


----------



## mthowdy (May 23, 2012)

Ok so I called the vet, and just to be safe they are going to come out and see mom and baby today. They can't make it out for another five hours, but there is no immediate rush so that's not a problem.

They will examine Mary, Maybel & the placenta and do an IgG on lil Maybel to make sure all is well. It is a lot cheaper than I was thinking, should only be $100 for everything so I figured might as well have some piece of mind





I went and got Maybel a halter and a lead rope, pink of course. I also bought her a blanket because it really started raining here and she was still shivering. I won't leave it on too long, and check her often. I just don't want her getting cold AND WET with all this awful rain.

I do have another question- she has boogery eyes, more so her left eye than the other. Normal?

I has the door opened and Mary is keeping Maybel inside still. Much to maybels dismay haha





Here are the latest pics


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 23, 2012)

Ben she is darling....tell me the truth did you did you buy a PINK AND A BLUE little coat just in case....you sure were ready!!! I love it!! Shes such a little diva already.

PS I will now send my mares to you when they foal.......you vet is giving you an excellent price IMO....wish I could have him in Florida!!

Congratulations.

Did you already just gently wipe her closed eye with damp towel...how about little eyelashes, maybe she has one flipped up in the eye lid?


----------



## Eagle (May 23, 2012)

Good point Heidi



Ben check her little eyelashes aren't turned under and as Heidi said wipe them gently with warm water.


----------



## mthowdy (May 23, 2012)

Thanks Heidi, and Renee!

I just wiped her eyes off with a warm wet washcloth an made sure her eyelids weren't turned in. Seems normal, but I'll make sure to have the vet look.

I honestly just went and bought the pink blanket- luckily my feed store sells dog coats that are perfectly sized for mini foals



she isn't too warm under there, just the right temp- so ill leave it on for a little longer, the rain is coming down again too.

The vet will be out in about three to four hours, I'll update when they leave.


----------



## Charlotte (May 23, 2012)

What a beautiful filly! And I love her little pink blankie. I wish those were available here. Congratulations on the precious Maybel!


----------



## palsminihorses (May 23, 2012)

Ben, *CONGRATULATIONS *on your beautiful, colorful *filly! *She is just stunning, and I love her color! The pink blanket is adorable too! I'll look forward to seeing more pictures of her!


----------



## mthowdy (May 23, 2012)

Thanks



I think she likes her pink blankie too





Just waiting on the vet....

Mary has been looking out the door, contemplating whether or not she wants to go out. Right now the rain stopped and the clouds parted, so it would be a great first outing!


----------



## Eagle (May 23, 2012)

Ben I am off to bed now, good luck with the vet


----------



## mthowdy (May 23, 2012)

Eagle said:


> Ben I am off to bed now, good luck with the vet


Night Renee! There will be an update waiting for you


----------



## mthowdy (May 23, 2012)

Just watched Maybel pee and poop- everything seems to be going great!

She likes scratches, but isn't totally warmed up to me yet. She walks right up and doesn't mind brin pet all over, but she has to come to you. I'm fine with that, and I'm sure she will get friendlier every day


----------



## AnnaC (May 23, 2012)

Oh Ben she is just gorgeous - and that's a very pretty blankie for a very pretty little girl.





With the blanket, just make sure the 'strap' under her tummy stays 'firmly' against her - not tight of course - so that there is no danger of her tucking one of her back legs through it when laying down, you dont need her trying to hop around with one back foot caught up in her blanket!

I'm sure the vets will find that everything is just fine, but it will be good to do a quick check on her eye.

Hoping for more pictures tomorrow - also I must say how wonderful Mary is being - for a mare who prefers standing ouside in all weathers, she is certainly happy to keep her new daughter inside out of the wet, bless her, what a good girl!


----------



## mthowdy (May 23, 2012)

Just went and checked in on the girls and Maybel has pooped again. It started raining again so I put her blankie back on. The door is open, and she walks out occasionally but Mary always herds her back in.

Vet won't be out for another hour or two. I'm relieved she has pooped, now I just want them to check the placenta.


----------



## Wings (May 23, 2012)

Where have you got the placenta? I store mine in a bucket of cold water inside my laundry.. out of reach of the cats!



But being in the water also prevents it from drying out and sticking to itself which can cause tears when you unfold it to look at it with the vet.


----------



## mthowdy (May 23, 2012)

Wings said:


> Where have you got the placenta? I store mine in a bucket of cold water inside my laundry.. out of reach of the cats!
> 
> 
> 
> But being in the water also prevents it from drying out and sticking to itself which can cause tears when you unfold it to look at it with the vet.


I have it in a bag with water in it. Gross, but it works haha.


----------



## Sandy B (May 23, 2012)

OMG!! She is adorable in that pink blanket!! Look at that little face. Have you measured her cannon yet?

Most of our vets here use the Snap Test and if there is any question they send it off to the lab. It is too bad that the other gal had a poor result on her snap test, you have to follow the directions very carefully or you can get false results. I do not know the circumstances on her test, but I am glad that her vet clinic found out different. I use another brand for the IgG test although I can to remember the name, it is less expensive but you do have a few more steps to do in comparison to the Snap Test. On either, you do have to be bale to draw blood yourself which is not the easiest thing to do in mini foals.


----------



## cassie (May 23, 2012)

oh I'm late to the party but ben you must be thrilled!!! your little Maybel is just absoloutly gorgeous! a filly and has pinto colouring yippee!!! has she got 4 white stockings? yay! she is so beautiful and I love her blankie!! she is beautiful congratulations!! mary did you proud!  more piccies please!


----------



## mthowdy (May 23, 2012)

Cassie- Maybel has two white front stockings and the belly band, and that's it for white!




the end of her mane is white, and her tail is mixed white I guess.

The vet just left! She had nothing but good things to say. She was very impressed with everything and all that I've done





IgG was excellent, everything else looks great. Mary is looking perfect for just delivering a baby, and she did amazing with the vet handling her little one.

She examined the placenta and everything looked perfect according to her. She did mention the sac was pretty thick, but everything else was in perfect condition. Now I can throw it away, or bury it or something!

Maybel got a shot of vitamin E & selenium because that is standard practice with foals in this area, according to the vet.

The vet took about a hundred pictures haha





I'm glad everything is looking good, now I don't have any reason to worry!

More pictures later- now I'm going to catch up on some sleep


----------



## mthowdy (May 23, 2012)

Oh and she gave me some eye ointment to apply to her eye twice a day for the next three days- just to be safe. She said with the bigger eyes that minis have and foals not having fast reflexes she may have poked it or something, or it could just be boogery but we are just being on the safe side.


----------



## Sandy B (May 23, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Sandy, it was Kay's vet that did the snap test on her filly. Then the filly became more and more lethargic, running a high fever and after several days of her vet's treatment she was taken to the state vet college for treatment, and a full IgG blood test was drawn and found she was a "failure" foal. At that point she was also septic and she had a long, slow road to recovery -- but she made it. The vet hospital had nothing "nice" to say about the snap test, and had already treated several "failure" foals that were given the snap and okay'd.
> 
> So to me, and this is my personal opinion, only....if you're going to have the vet out, you might as well do the full blood test to be certain.
> 
> ...





Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Sandy, it was Kay's vet that did the snap test on her filly. Then the filly became more and more lethargic, running a high fever and after several days of her vet's treatment she was taken to the state vet college for treatment, and a full IgG blood test was drawn and found she was a "failure" foal. At that point she was also septic and she had a long, slow road to recovery -- but she made it. The vet hospital had nothing "nice" to say about the snap test, and had already treated several "failure" foals that were given the snap and okay'd.
> 
> So to me, and this is my personal opinion, only....if you're going to have the vet out, you might as well do the full blood test to be certain.
> 
> ...


Wow that is scary!! I wonder if it was a bad batch or just a glitch in the product of Snap Foal? As I mentioned many of our local vets here use the Snap Foal test specifically.


----------



## Sandy B (May 23, 2012)

Ben great news that Mary and baby girl have checked out healthy and all is well. I bet you are just beaming and drop dead tired! LOL! You are going to have so much fun with this little one. You could not have asked for more with such a nice filly!


----------



## a mini dream come true (May 23, 2012)

She is just precious. Love her little blanket. You are going to have such fun.The pics are great. Glad to hear the vet thinks she's doing good..


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 24, 2012)

Good morning Ben, just checking in to see if you have gotton down from your cloud yet? Im thrilled to hear that Mom and baby are doing so well!! I got a chuckle when you said the vet took lots of pictures. Its always extra good when the vet finds a special horse too.......that means she will always pay special attention to your princess. Were they able to go outside for a bit yesterday or was the rain keeping them in? Well I hope you got plenty of BED REST last night...bet it felt great!! Enjoy your little one.....did we come up with a name yet!!! Pretty In Pink LOL


----------



## mthowdy (May 24, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Congratulations again on such a little beauty!!!
> 
> I'm sure we need new pictures again -- perhaps of her outings with momma!!!


Her momma has let her go outside for long yet! Just a quick look out and right back in.

I'm sure it's because of all this rain- it is coming down like crazy today!

It is supposed to be clear skies this weekend so I will definitely get some pictures!







Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Congratulations again on such a little beauty!!!
> 
> I'm sure we need new pictures again -- perhaps of her outings with momma!!!


Her momma has let her go outside for long yet! Just a quick look out and right back in.

I'm sure it's because of all this rain- it is coming down like crazy today!

It is supposed to be clear skies this weekend so I will definitely get some pictures!


----------



## mthowdy (May 24, 2012)

LittleRibbie said:


> Good morning Ben, just checking in to see if you have gotton down from your cloud yet? Im thrilled to hear that Mom and baby are doing so well!! I got a chuckle when you said the vet took lots of pictures. Its always extra good when the vet finds a special horse too.......that means she will always pay special attention to your princess. Were they able to go outside for a bit yesterday or was the rain keeping them in? Well I hope you got plenty of BED REST last night...bet it felt great!! Enjoy your little one.....did we come up with a name yet!!! Pretty In Pink LOL


Not quite yet



haha

I told the vet to go ahead and stop by any time she wants to see her haha. Maybe that way I will get advice without paying a farm call fee





I haven't slept very well- too excited about it all, and I have to keep going out there to check on her or else I go crazy worrying haha.

My niece and nephew are coming down this weekend to visit- i am so excited to show them the baby! I'm glad Mary decided to foal before they came down- they are super excited about seeing a baby mini


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 24, 2012)

Ben, its great to hear your already having visitors....my niece and nephew came to see their first mini baby too right after Cam was born....it will be fun showing her off!! Its nice that you have family members that are as excited as you!!

Very smart keeping your vet in your little ones graces....free farm calls or even a discount is always appreciated!! smart Man!!!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 24, 2012)

oh isnt she cute! good job Mary! sorry i've been busy for the last couple days, but i had to check in to see Mary's baby pics! congrats!


----------



## AnnaC (May 24, 2012)

So glad to hear all was proved well with Mary and baby Ben - your vet taking pics made me smile - one of our vets always arrves with her camera if we call her out to a foaling! LOL!!

Your nephew and niece are going to be thrilled to see a baby mini I'm sure. Dont forget to get some pictures of their visit!


----------



## Sandy B (May 26, 2012)

Hi Ben! How is Mary and that beautiful new filly doing? We need some recent pictures!!


----------



## Eagle (May 27, 2012)

cooooeeeeeeeeeeeeee Ben, where are you ?????


----------



## AnnaC (May 28, 2012)

Yes Ben - now getting a little concerned - hope all is ok with you, Mary and Maybel, and some news about little Murphy would be good too!


----------



## mthowdy (May 28, 2012)

I'm back! Sorry about me not being on much this weekend, I did not forget you guys- just a little busy with the family up here and the new baby to watch after





My sister and her kids just left, so now I am back to having free time haha





Maybel & Mary are doing great! On Friday I turned them out into the bigger pasture that Mary is used to being in- and boy can that little filly fly!!! She has been loving all the room to run, but I cant say Mary is enjoying it as much because she is always chasing after Maybel haha





They have been getting turned out all day and then put back up at night and everything is working just great. Rowdy has been a little upset, and therefore mischievous, that he can't be in there with them- but he will just have to deal with that!

Maybel is a total sweetheart, and besides kicking me once, she is pretty cuddly. She seems to like me the best, more apprehensive around everyone else but once she warms up to you she is super friendly. Mary could care less if I am in there with Maybel, I think she trusts me as the babysitter



but she hasn't been very cooperative in showing Maybel off to everyone else, she likes to stand right in between baby and everyone else. She did let the kids get a few good pets in, and I've got some pics to share.

Maybel reminds me of my niece- total daredevil, doesn't listen to momma, and wants to be the center of attention.

Today she crawled up on my lap and starting taking a nap! I couldn't believe it! She is just so sweet and special to me- my dad is convinced it is because I was there for the delivery.

I can't wait to spend all day out there tomorrow with her. We have had a rainy weekend (typical memorial day weather) so she hasn't experienced the sun much- but it's supposed to be pretty nice the rest of the week. I'll be sure to take pictures and videos of her running around





Well, that's all for an update- for now. I'm still super exhausted from foal watch, foal delivery, foal infatuation, and crazy little kids- I haven't been able to catch up on much sleep, but that's what I'm going to do the rest of the day!

Sorry for the rambling, I'm all scatterbrained and keep remembering little things I wanted to share!

Now I'm off to bed- i will get back on after a looooong nap and post a coherent message for you all



(and share some pics)


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 28, 2012)

we missed you and mary/maybel! glad to hear all is I'm


----------



## mthowdy (May 28, 2012)

Ok here are the pictures- I know you all would have been upset if I made you wait!!!


----------



## Eagle (May 28, 2012)

Welcome back Ben



I knew you were busy with your new baby and family but we missed you!

Thanks for the pics, Maybel gets more beautiful each day


----------



## AnnaC (May 28, 2012)

Oh thank you Ben - Maybel is looking fabulous and I love the pics of those two happy little human faces!!






Glad to hear that you are ok - still tired though LOL!! Well if you can just take your eyes off Mary and Maybel for a short while, now that your busy weekend is over you COULD get some sleep!!!

Is that Murphy in one of the pics? How's he doing??

And dont forget we need REGULAR pictures and maybe a video?? PLEASE!!


----------



## mthowdy (May 28, 2012)

That is Murphy's son Barney, my brothers dog, in the picture! He is very curious about little Maybel





I will get some new pics of Murphy later today or tomorrow. He got his staples out on Friday and the doctor is pleased with how everything is looking. He gave the all clear for limited, supervised visits with his wife & son



they all seem to be very happy to be back together





I'll take some better pics of Maybel (and a video) when the sun comes out, which is supposed to be tomorrow and Wednesday. I want your opinions on her front legs, and color!

I think she is going to be the color of Mary, with a dark mane with white on the end and a mixed tail. She has a very dark stripe on her back, just like Mary. She has two front stockings with black hooves on all four- except her front white hoof has a white stripe right in the middle.

Ok, now I am really going to try and get some rest- after I got on and checked on everyone I felt like sitting out with my girls for a while


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 28, 2012)

oh lovely pics! thank you!!


----------



## Sandy B (May 28, 2012)

Mabel is beautiful Ben!! Wow!! She looks as sweet as she is pretty too. Have you measured her cannon bone yet?


----------



## cassie (May 28, 2012)

she has such a beautiful sweet face Ben, congrats! just gorgeous!!


----------



## mthowdy (May 29, 2012)

Thanks everyone



I think she is pretty darn cute- definitely a keeper.

I plan on getting her out in the yard tomorrow and get some good pictures and videos of her.

I'm really curious to hear what you all think of her color and legs- so lets hear it! I just love her so I don't care, but I would love to hear


----------



## chandab (May 29, 2012)

She's so cute.

She sure looks regular bay in those pictures. [The black legs will come with time.]


----------



## Eagle (May 29, 2012)

I say bay with white stockings


----------



## chandab (May 29, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> To me also, a bay. But with those white stockings, she may only get the black knees and not the "regular" black stockings !! She's so cute!


The pictures look a bit overexposed on my computer, so I had to go back and look again, the first time it just looked like baby fuzz colored legs; but now I can see at least two stocking legs, but the one looks like baby fuzz coloring rather than white.


----------



## mthowdy (May 29, 2012)

I thought she was bay- but when she is nursing or just standing next to Mary, their colors look the same. Plus Maybel has that really dark stripe, just like Mary.

Maybel does have two white stockings on her front legs. The back legs don't have stockings. Her front right hoof is the only one with white- it has a single white stripe in the middle- all other hooves are black.

Mane is black until it reaches her withers where it is white. Tail is mixed- black in the middle, lots of white on the edges and a few reddish/brown hairs on the top.

So- if she is a bay, she will get the black knees like her dad?

If she is a chestnut, like Mary- will that dark stripe down we back stay?


----------



## Wings (May 29, 2012)

I'm convinced she is bay



She just doesn't have enough red tones in her coat to be a chestnut and the black in her mane is a dead give away. The white in the mane and tail plus the white stockings are caused by her tobiano pattern. A lot of the extra white on her legs and face (and possibly her dorsal stripe) are caused by foal countershading which she will grow out of.

An example of foal shading and the same horse a year on:







Even though it's a winter coat you can see how most of the white on his legs has vanished leavign behind the crisper lines of his permanent tobiano leg markings. You can also see the black above his socks has appeared and you can even spot it above the stocking.


----------

